# Bilder Schlacht



## phinix (26. November 2007)

Is relativ einfach... Jemand postet ein Bild und der nächste postet ein  Bild, dass das Bild davor besiegt und schreibt kurz was dazu



> Beispiel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ganze läuft eigentlich wie Stein - Schere - Papier ab. Schere  schlägt Papier, Stein schlägt Schere, Brunnen schlägt Stein, usw.
  Ich möchte euch noch bitten, nicht mit Bomben und co anzufangen...  Sonst kommt wieder der Staubsauger, der die Bombe aufsaugt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*  Na dann... Ich beginne mit einem harten Brocken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*  Unser lieber Eisbär Knut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  Bin gespannt, wer den schlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Edit: Bitte vermeidet die Bilder vom vor herhegen Post zu wieder holen. Danke!!! *


----------



## Gamby (26. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pfadfinder > Baby Bäääär^^


----------



## Lurock (26. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Monsterfrackträger > Pfadfinder


----------



## Gamby (26. November 2007)

http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/2656/kittysniperyn2.jpg

Snipermietze > Vogel
Weil Mietze > Vogel
und  Sniper > Vogel^^

sry habs nicht geschaft das Bild direkt zu posten


----------



## chopi (26. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und weg die katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine angst der istinchts passiert^^


----------



## chopi (26. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Monsterfrackträger > Pfadfinder



das ist aber nurn fake oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da hat dein vieh null chance


----------



## Lurock (26. November 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> das ist aber nurn fake oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach nee, klar, das is ein hundemaul^^



Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> da hat dein vieh null chance


stimmt, der typ sieht imba aus^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (26. November 2007)

Haha ich gewinne^^
Das ist das Obi Hörnchen, das Obi Hörnchen kann alles Fressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. November 2007)

aber das eichhörnchen bekommt keine 20%auf tiernahrung und stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

ja denn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mausmanno (26. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ja denn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.blackfive.net/photos/uncategori...ck_your_ass.jpg


----------



## Besieger (26. November 2007)

Chuck zählt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

der hier? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (26. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meister....yoda.....


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (26. November 2007)

Knie nieder Yoda nimm den!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

schwierig... vieleicht die ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




??


----------



## Lurock (26. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> schwierig... vieleicht die ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne oder? mal ehrlich, von der würd ich mich bezahlen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn ich dem alter wäre^^)


----------



## Succubie (26. November 2007)

das wäre doch was für sie^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. November 2007)

Ich mach euch alle frisch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lol


----------



## phinix (26. November 2007)

Bei Jessica hilft nur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.  wen man das Alter übersieht


----------



## x3n0n (26. November 2007)

Der ist nicht zu beaten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die IMBA Wumme!


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

da hilft nur der hier!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniztar (26. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schnipp, schnapp =P


----------



## Gopham (28. November 2007)

Sniztar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Uhu geht alles wieder dran



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. November 2007)

Gopham schrieb:


> Mit Uhu geht alles wieder dran
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




zum uhu gehört die eule^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (28. November 2007)

Hier kommt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiderpig!!

Der macht *alles *platt!


----------



## Thip (28. November 2007)

Bei Spiderpig hilft nur eins...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alles fresser Homer


----------



## Thront (28. November 2007)

da hilft nur ein fachmann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





der metzger deines vertrauens.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (28. November 2007)

ein grooooooßer grill



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dacct (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Frage: Wie kann man machn dass das Bild ganz groß drinnen is??


----------



## SeRuM (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ok das is nich zu topen

/close plz


----------



## Licanin (29. November 2007)

Da wir schon beim CNN sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


standby


----------



## Avyn (29. November 2007)

Batterien leer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

BÄM! Aufladegerät für die Batterie, jetzt auch als YUGI-OH-Karte!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



HAHA kurzschluss !!!!


----------



## Thront (29. November 2007)

sorry doppelt geklickt....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (29. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> BÄM! Aufladegerät für die Batterie, jetzt auch als YUGI-OH-Karte!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ah sry viel zu klein, naja wäre der zauberzerstörer gewesen
nehmen wir aber lieber das von meinem vorposter.


----------



## Vanvaru (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da hilft nur n feuerlöscher und erstmal n bier!!!


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

eigentlich wollte ich ein bild eines kaputten kühlschranks einfügen, aber als ich bei google "kaputter kühlschrank" einegegeben habe, kam ich mir irgendwie ziemlich komisch vor... 3 minuten lachanfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aaaaber:

BÄM! Anti-Spaß-Bier!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanvaru (29. November 2007)

AAAH .... ein alptraum wird wahr... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber so sieht es aus!!!


----------



## Licanin (30. November 2007)

Da hilft nur noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venax (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanvaru (30. November 2007)

WTF?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *?!*


----------



## Vanvaru (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      It's a laser!


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Storm mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Steht recht weit oben unter der Google-Bildersuche nach 'laser'. Soll wohl einer sein, nehm ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Steht recht weit oben unter der Google-Bildersuche nach 'laser'. Soll wohl einer sein, nehm ich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs kapiert, habn neues Bild


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ownd!


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Warum muss eigentlich _ich_ alles aufwischen? Hass.


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brenn!


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Liquid Hydrogen, NO SMOKING!!!*
Oh noez  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da p... ich drauf


----------



## Grivok (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nix gegen den


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Gegen IPB Bild?
Oder meintest du vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Thront (30. November 2007)

der kerl sollte weniger 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (30. November 2007)

ab damit in den



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Wer bekifft sich noch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reinpfeifen kann?


----------



## Grivok (30. November 2007)

die pillen mal schoen schnell ins klo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  DAS brauchst du!

Und die Benutzungsanweisung noch gleich dazu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








BÄM BÄM Karate Cat!!!!


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fight? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2007)

Me ist Narutosusakekakashiimba NINJA CAT!

Round one, FIGHT!

Sry your down:/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (30. November 2007)

BÄM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 lolcats.com  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2007)

Hab hunger deshalb:

KK?


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  For to save the world, PC > Laptop.


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> For to save the world, PC > Laptop.



W000000T pöses Kitty! You will destroy the world, Right?


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HRHRHRH Ich will die Welt zerstören!


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich versteh dich net!


----------



## Licanin (30. November 2007)

Ich sag nur Arschkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. November 2007)

da hilft nur noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (30. November 2007)

die katzen nerven
deswegen ab in den



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann in den




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2007)

Du bist sowat von Fies!


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

sorry...
aber wenn ich nur noch katzen bilder sehen will dann gucke ich bei lolcats

deswegen meine antwort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

da kommt er dann wegen verstoss gegen das tierschutzgesetz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (1. Dezember 2007)

ich kenne jemanden der keine polizisten mag....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

dem fehlen aber ein paar piercings...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


FÜR MAGNETO KEIN PROBLEM !!!!


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe ^^


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

da braucht es einen superhelden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der hier zB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ein held sieht so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

die kriegens mit dem laserschwert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Edit: Ah ne, hab was besseres gefunden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder auch der hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

damit die hoelle zufriert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

damit sie wieder auftaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (1. Dezember 2007)

yeah da schmeiß ich mir n steak rein !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2007)

Takte that!


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du Pfanne, ich Kochtopf.


----------



## Qonix (1. Dezember 2007)

na dann heizen wir mal ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker!


----------



## Qonix (1. Dezember 2007)

pass lieber auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse Hunde.


----------



## Yanxley (1. Dezember 2007)

na und?! das nützt dir gar nix!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Yanxley schrieb:


> na und?! das nützt dir gar nix!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die frisst sich in Null-Komma nix durch dein billiges Schild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist übrigens ganz witzig was so rauskommt wenn man nach "maus" googlet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanxley (1. Dezember 2007)

NöNö mein lieber so einfach geht das net:
haha!
sry bild ging net..
p.s: auch spassiges google-wort: mausefalle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (1. Dezember 2007)

Kleinholz machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Dezember 2007)

Der Knabbert einfach deinen Stiel weg, da biste machtlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kompetent geowned.


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

aus dem bären mach ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Worte.^^


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mischung machts!


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (2. Dezember 2007)

und geworfen hat die der hier:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Ausgeliehen hat er sich die Messer/Schwerter von dene hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die originale sind immer besser...


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wehe!


----------



## Scandiaca (2. Dezember 2007)

Niemals so gut wie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



langweilig


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jgen ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Dezember 2007)

vergiss die Munition nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

dann kriegt die katze von mir ne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Dezember 2007)

Dann mach ich ihr Feuer unterm Arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

da ruf ich doch mal die feuerwehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (3. Dezember 2007)

die verstärlung steht berreit!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

aber nicht lange...
die kommen ins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Das steht eh nicht lange.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann verstecken sich die katzen eben im bunker

(so letzte antwort...
macht zwar spass so eine schlacht, aber nur wenn es abwechslungsreich bleibt
ich sehe hier nur noch explosionen, feuer und katzen...
auf dauer extrem langweilig.... ein bisserl mehr kreativitaet haette ich hier schon erwartet)


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2007)

Achja - Regel: Chuck Norris ist übrigens verboten. *g*


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

dann verbiete mal bitte auch alle bilder von lolcats.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (3. Dezember 2007)

dan komm ich mit dem hier und reis deinen bunker auf ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

ziehe ich dir den stecker raus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Take that!


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

die reichen aber nur fuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Wer nimmt denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reicht doch völlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

ha

in die loecher steck ich einfach nen korken...
hab genug davon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja...ich hab sie dir netterweise überlassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Und wer trinkt den Wein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

der hatte sein rentier dabei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Blub, Sry ZAM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Chuck Norris kriegt zwar bei Praktiker auch auf Tiernahrung 20%, aber nur James Bond kann einen echten Wodka 'jerührt aber net verschött' bestellen. Cheers.


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

der mag james bond gar nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pew pew


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Daraus mach ich mir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

bisschen salz dazu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Salz kann gefährlich sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Da hilft nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (3. Dezember 2007)

pah, blödes echtes ei, da stink ich damit gegen an: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Das ein "paar Minuten" zu spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (3. Dezember 2007)

aber hallo^^


----------



## Thront (3. Dezember 2007)

scheiße, nur spielzeug drin...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kaputt machen.


----------



## Littleheroe (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha, voll geownt!


----------



## Vanvaru (3. Dezember 2007)

Zinedine Zidane hat auch geownd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (4. Dezember 2007)

direkt danach kam die antwort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaceP (4. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man an der roten Karte noch was machen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (4. Dezember 2007)

konto überzogen und daher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Dezember 2007)

Kredit ftw!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (4. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das reicht nicht, die geldvernichtungsmaschine frisst alles auf...
(schreibt mir bitte mal jmd wie die bilder groß gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Grivok (4. Dezember 2007)

gibt ja gott sei dank noch muenzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt dir, dass du einfach in der antwort auf bilder einfuegen klickst und die url des bildes reinkopierst


----------



## Lurock (4. Dezember 2007)

ach, keine sorge, die münzen kann man auch loswerden,
hiermit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. Dezember 2007)

und was man mit dem altmetall alles machen kann!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killereichhörnchen (4. Dezember 2007)

http://www.lomax-von-der-alb.de/flutschi.jpg




die nicht vergessen dann gehts bessa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. Dezember 2007)

jetz wirds spannend   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!! was kommt wohl als nächstes.....


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ...rauer...


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2007)

ich mags weich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. Dezember 2007)

... schade, hatte mir etwas anderes gewünscht (like this...
klick)

nun gut.....

weiches bett??? das battle ich mit 

SCHLECHTER WEICHSPÜLER + KALKIGES WASSER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (4. Dezember 2007)

take this one:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2007)

Der verbrennt dein Wasser!
*zackduschfeuerspeivanish*


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2007)

Der Ritter zieht aus um den Drachen zu töten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (4. Dezember 2007)

den da?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glp?


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2007)

ne DEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

soso ^^


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2007)

SCHNELL NE MAUER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (4. Dezember 2007)

ne, das geht so: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hey! coole mauer xD


----------



## Thront (4. Dezember 2007)

kommt drauf an mit was man bowlt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nii_chan (5. Dezember 2007)

Was soll man sagen..
Fehlendes Gleichgewicht laesst grueßen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (5. Dezember 2007)

HILFE, SANII  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: jetzt hab ichs raus, thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaceP (5. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solange er ordentlich fährt..


----------



## Succubie (5. Dezember 2007)

und wenn er net ordentlich fährt kommt der hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2007)

Phew Phew!


----------



## Licanin (5. Dezember 2007)

Oh Noes! Bomben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2007)

zurück an den absender 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



shit kann des bild nicht sehen ,ihr?


----------



## Yanxley (5. Dezember 2007)

nö ich sehs auch net xD


----------



## EuropeanOnion (5. Dezember 2007)

nope, macht aber nix^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu deinem Thema passt des hier eh viel besser^^

Greez
Zwiebeln


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2007)

mein bild war übrigens (auch) n trampolin^^


----------



## Littleheroe (5. Dezember 2007)

POWNED! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Dezember 2007)

DAS kann mehr, VIEL mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanxley (6. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
daaas soll ein messer sein?? 
nene jungchen.. daas is ein messer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## MaceP (6. Dezember 2007)

Tut jetzt nichts Unüberlegtes....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanxley (6. Dezember 2007)

jou darum hab ich ja die an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iPuke (6. Dezember 2007)

rostig könnts unbequem werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (6. Dezember 2007)

dan legiere man die rüstung mit einem hauch von gold:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




den gold ist ein edelmetall und die rosten net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisfieber (6. Dezember 2007)

platin>Gold^^


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Platin suckt, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ftw!


----------



## Succubie (6. Dezember 2007)

gallium is the best, *piep* the rest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisfieber (6. Dezember 2007)

ich bin für plumbum^^  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uran ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisfieber (6. Dezember 2007)

Hier gegen die Strahlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (6. Dezember 2007)

huch, der arme man braucht noch ne arbeit, und zwar genau hier in diesem atomkraftwerk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (7. Dezember 2007)

nanana, nicht atomkraft hier unterstützen... da schicken wir ma jemanden mutig voraus ne?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez
Zwiebel


----------



## *G.I.Joe* (7. Dezember 2007)

Da hilft nur der Wasserwerfer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Dezember 2007)

erst mal finden ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanxley (7. Dezember 2007)

Erst mal lebend rauskommen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unsichtbarer treibsand ftw !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Eisfieber (7. Dezember 2007)

hier zum rausziehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schnipp-Schnapp!


----------



## iPuke (7. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was is das??? ^^


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Ein Schmetterling, den die Flak runtergeholt hat?


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

nö.


----------



## Thront (8. Dezember 2007)

gorbatschow´s leberfleck ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




?


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Eiskalt, glasklar, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

@ Thront

Auch nicht.


----------



## *G.I.Joe* (8. Dezember 2007)

Das ist der Umriss von Deutschland mit Östereich und der Schweiz. Was hat das mit Edward mit den Scherenhänden zu tun?^^

Gegen Kater vom Wodka hilft jedenfalls schöner, heißer, schwarzer...kochenheißer, dunkelschwarzer :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KAFFEE!


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Schaut doch zusammen aus wie ein Stiefel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (8. Dezember 2007)

leute, das is ne bilderschlacht und kein ratespiel, und deshalb werde ich euch den SCHWARZEN kaffe mal was verderben, und zwar hiermit:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lasst's euch schmecken^^


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Und dann noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu!


----------



## *G.I.Joe* (8. Dezember 2007)

schnell die Milch austrinken, bevor sie den Kaffee erreicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @Blizardboy: Wenn du ein Land willst, das wie ein Stiefel aussieht, dann nimm Italien! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was das mit unserer Schlacht zu tun hat weiß ich auch nicht^^


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

naja wollt einfach mal das auch mal zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schnell die Kuh auffressen damit die Milch doch noch in den Kaffee gelangt!


----------



## *G.I.Joe* (8. Dezember 2007)

> Nachricht vom Forum (Fehlermeldung)
> Dynamische Seiten in
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanxley (8. Dezember 2007)

schnell den bären erschiessen, bevor der die kuh frisst, die die milch trinkt, damit sie nicht in den schwarzen kaffe kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: mist da war einer schneller -.-


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein andere Bär den Jäger von hinten angreift so das er es nicht schafft den bären zu erschießen, der andere bär die kuh frisst und die kuh die milch nicht trinken kann so das der kaffe wieder milch bekommt.


----------



## Eisfieber (8. Dezember 2007)

der jäger hat aber ne bärenfalle gelegt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Der Bär is aber neben einem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufgewachsen und hat die Falle gesehen da er ein übergroßes gehirn hat.


----------



## Yanxley (8. Dezember 2007)

na dann wird er mit blaulicht in die 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eingeliefert.. soll die blöde milch halt in den kaffee kommen.. is mir doch egal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## *G.I.Joe* (8. Dezember 2007)

und schon kommt die Schwester mit der 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SPRITZE!!!! aaaaaaah


----------



## Succubie (8. Dezember 2007)

so leute dan ratet mal was hiervon in der spritze drinne war^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BUMM und schon ist die Spritze weg und du must keine Angst mehr haben


----------



## *G.I.Joe* (9. Dezember 2007)

Her mit dem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feuerlöscher!


----------



## Avyn (9. Dezember 2007)

Dann zünd ich halt nochmehr an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BURN!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Dezember 2007)

*Pfanne mit Ei an die Stichflamme halt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Und noch ein leckeres 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu!


----------



## Thront (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so - lecka, guten appe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (10. Dezember 2007)

Ers mal muss die kack soßel weg und zwar mit dem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann kommt das hähnchen noch mal ordentlich aufn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich mach mal richtig weiter mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (10. Dezember 2007)

Dann komme ich mit dem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und knall deinen AT-ST ab^^


----------



## moddii (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (10. Dezember 2007)

was ein schild


----------



## Succubie (10. Dezember 2007)

haha, dan konter ich hiermit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die karre vom A-team  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und offen ist das teil


----------



## moddii (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haha autobombe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich liebe es wenn ein plan funktioniert !


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukan (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wars mit euren Buchstaben !!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Hilft euch auch kein Duden weiter


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Das sind ja auch nur Bruchstücke, oda?


----------



## Sukan (10. Dezember 2007)

ach komm sei kein Spielverderber  mach lieber weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Duden sollte doch helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZzZzZzZz...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mich nicht zurückhalten. Tschuldigung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sag ich da nur!


----------



## Licanin (10. Dezember 2007)

Da liegt das Opfer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für den armen Pinguin.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Passend dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

WTF, THIS IS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (10. Dezember 2007)

Ze Answer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

NOOOO!

THIS!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *G.I.Joe* (11. Dezember 2007)

Stromausfall!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schon ist die Glühbrine aus...


----------



## derpainkiller (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Tja, leider ist die Frau, die den Dynamo antreiben sollte - ZU FETT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Mein Bild wurde gelöscht... Schade...


----------



## Succubie (11. Dezember 2007)

k, erstmal kommt die frau hier drauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und um die reste kümmert sich mein urzeitlicher kumpel hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann er bei den zähnen gut gebrauchen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Die wurden leider schon anderweitig verwendet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *G.I.Joe* (11. Dezember 2007)

Versuch mal das bei einem Erdbeben zu spielen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @ Blizardboy: Ich hatte dein Bild ja noch gesehen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, warum es gelöscht wurde. Du hast quasi auf deinen eigenen Post geantwortet und dazu noch völlig am Thema vorbei.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Ach, da steckt man die Dinger einfach in




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rein.


----------



## moddii (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weg mit dem mörtel und da kommt mein mba shami



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weida


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: sry


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, ich frag mich, wie man von Zemententferner auf ein Onlinereiseführer kommt. o_O


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

lol, falscher link ^^


----------



## moddii (11. Dezember 2007)

Ha, ich hab so ein imba upgrade für mein schamanen
der darf jetzt ein Feuer-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit sich rumtragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Anzünden und:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Zu viel Wasser, da kann nichts brennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

und weg ist das Wasser!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Tja, dank falscher Benutzung der Putzfrau ist der Staubsauger leider explodiert. UND WIE: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (11. Dezember 2007)

Explosion owned by Löschdecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Flash schrieb:


> Explosion owned by Löschdecke http://www.lb11.de/page/modules/FCKeditor/...20042212_11.jpg



Es werden wohl nur Deppen auf sowas ohne nachzudenken raufklicken.

Bitte schreibe, wenn du ein Bild einfügen willst [ img] VOR und [ /img] nach der Bildadresse. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Jeweils ohne Leerzeihen.


----------



## Flash Shock (11. Dezember 2007)

Wie wo was? soll ichs ganz einfügen das man das bild sieht, ok, isn bils groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Man sollte ja auch keine 2000x2400 Bilder hier reinstellen. 500x500 reicht vollkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab kein anderes gefunden, und so verlinken geht net mit dem bild, soll ne löschedecke sein -.-
Und ja, ich weiß wie man Bilder richtig vrelinkt, nur wollte nicht so in riesending reinhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt: danke, kp wieso s bei mir nicht geht, 

Wer lust hat, kan ndi spamms löschen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Tada!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Muha, die 400 geknackt.^^


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

GZ!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> GZ!




Danke, bin auch ganz dolle stolz auf mich.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Back to the




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



of the Topic!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg...ist das fies. xD


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Was soll ich denn jetzt darauf antworten ausser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



???


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Mhhh... nix?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Ne, dann ist ja der Thread weg.....oder fangen wir neu an?^^


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

YUMMY!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Na dann reiche ich mal RIESEN Besteck!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Wozu Besteck? 

Mit den




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehts viel besser!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Tja, leider sind die




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu klein für den Burger.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Dafür gibts ja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit sie schneller wachsen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Da gibt es ja jemanden, der sich darum kümmert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Dafür ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja da!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Tja, wenn man muss, dann muss man eben zum nächsten Busch (*Achtung*: Wortspiel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaceP (12. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob man jetzt sowas isst oder Urin trinkt, ist doch egal...


----------



## moddii (12. Dezember 2007)

kommt zurück zum topic= Bilder*schlacht*, nicht wettbewerb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lebensmittelvergiftung^-^


----------



## Thoor (12. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ungesund das Rauchen das gibt!


----------



## moddii (12. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (12. Dezember 2007)

da ist aber ein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



drin


----------



## Licanin (12. Dezember 2007)

Gleich mal stopfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Tja, zu spät. Da hat jemand das Loch geklaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (12. Dezember 2007)

aber der hat ja gar keinen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja! Den hatt der geklaut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (12. Dezember 2007)

also :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




=


----------



## MaceP (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nix da!


----------



## se_BASTET (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



feuer frei!


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab ein Größeres!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (13. Dezember 2007)

und ich hab eine schrumpf-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (13. Dezember 2007)

der macht aus deinem teil ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Dezember 2007)

Das unterbiete ich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Auf den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit!


----------



## Vexoka (13. Dezember 2007)

Dann wird erst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gemacht und dann kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
raus.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

und dann kommt mein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nutst alles um!


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Don't even dare, filthy Horde!


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Mein Pala is besser als deiner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAHA! ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *G.I.Joe* (13. Dezember 2007)

Treffen sich 2 in IF. Der eine ist Pala, der andere macht auch keinen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Schaden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

ZzZzZz... sau alt der Witz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (13. Dezember 2007)

Du sollst den Witz gefälligst lustig finden^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Nützt dir nix. Meine geile Karre:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte: Der Panzer hat immer Vorfahrt, egal ob er von links oder von rechts kommt.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und weg ist der Panzer!


----------



## Alpax (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Was fällt euch zu diesem Bild ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

das past aber so garnicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollte ja eigentlich nur 'doch' nehmen, naja wayne.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt auf das hät ich auch kommen können...


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> verdammt auf das hät ich auch kommen können...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is viel besser!


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hasse den. Bis auf die Lache. Die ist geil.


----------



## se_BASTET (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kommt das kleine tier, auch termite genannt...


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

und wird vom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufgegessen!


----------



## Nairus (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Happa Happa


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Dezember 2007)

MAUL dummer Dino!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (14. Dezember 2007)

tja damit wird wohl nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (14. Dezember 2007)

der typ is garnix im gegensatz zu dem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Dezember 2007)

Pika Pi!!!  xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nairus (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rocket pwns Ash!


----------



## Succubie (14. Dezember 2007)

ich hasse pokemon, aber liebe fantasy-viecher, und genau deswegen setzte ich nu meinen kleinen schoßsaurier auf sie an, FASS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (15. Dezember 2007)

Succubie schrieb:


> ich hasse pokemon, aber liebe fantasy-viecher, und genau deswegen setzte ich nu meinen kleinen schoßsaurier auf sie an, FASS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tyraniden sind wie chuck. die gelten nicht, weil sie für alles gelten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weis. is insider


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> tyraniden sind wie chuck. die gelten nicht, weil sie für alles gelten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann sind die tollen Rüstungen kaputt =/


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## Nairus (15. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Progamer bauchen das um sich vor der Sonne zu schützen!


----------



## Gamby (15. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Weltenzerstörer^^


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der zockt es dir ab und gibt dir nen permabann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(isn gm)


----------



## Succubie (15. Dezember 2007)

dan zerstöre ich den pc, bzw server, wo der gm drauf is und ich glaube den schrott kann man noch für was verwenden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weg isser der müll


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Müllmafia>Schrottvernichtung


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Feuer, die Lösung für alles!


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gibt es aber Smog!


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Ach was, dafür gibts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

Tja,Stromausfall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Gabs das nicht schon?


----------



## Vexoka (16. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das reicht auch!


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

Eine echte Delikatesse für Holzwürmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (16. Dezember 2007)

Das machts auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (16. Dezember 2007)

man werfe deinen besen hier rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dan macht der auch nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zur info das is ein bottich mit glühendem stahl und dem ganzen zeuch)


----------



## Littleheroe (17. Dezember 2007)

was is das? erinnert mich etwas an bioshock?!


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Dann knall's ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

ein fall für die zwei jungz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus die Maus


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ooc rezzen


----------



## derpainkiller (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Magez!!!11elf*


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pwnen alle klassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

LASST DIE HUNDE LOS !
[edit ZAM]Hier war vorher ein Bild, was ich nicht stehen lassen konnte. - Fürs Spiel: es waren Kadaver zu sehen[/edit]


----------



## Qonix (17. Dezember 2007)

immer erst den BSE-Test machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaceP (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Dezember 2007)

Tauren sind viel besser zum essen ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Tauren sind viel besser zum essen ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bitte verfolge den thread von ganz oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> bitte verfolge den thread von ganz oben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hä?

naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gut ist mit euren bildern


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Na da benutze ich doch mal mein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und drücke auf "Reinkarnation".


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

/push


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

rein damit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

o.O ich wette gleich kommt wieder mal der stromausfall. oder wiedermal ne atombombe


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

dem ist vorzubeugen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

das wäre die nächste-naheliegenste antwort gewesen.


----------



## Qonix (20. Dezember 2007)

Da kann nur noch der Chef helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (20. Dezember 2007)

Hilfe, die RUSSEN kommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man schon irgendwo hinkommt, dann stilvoll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Dezember 2007)

Wie gesagt STILVOLL


----------



## Littleheroe (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

Tja Das wars dann mit Hochwasser!


----------



## Littleheroe (21. Dezember 2007)

das is doch nur ein strand. da kommt gleich n zunami


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinst du sowas? Wird überings "Tsunami" gschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nicht "flamerisch" gemeint)


----------



## Littleheroe (21. Dezember 2007)

dacht ich mir, das sowas kommt. (ich wusste wie man tzunami schreibt. ja, ich weis immernoch, wie man dtsunami schreibt.)


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild ist doch wohl nicht echt oder O.O


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das Bild ist doch wohl nicht echt oder O.O


Würde man wohl bemerkt haben, wäre es echt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das spült es runter


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Tja, Rohrverstopfung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (23. Dezember 2007)

Raus midda maus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (24. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Tja, da muss man wohl strampeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. Dezember 2007)

Bitte postet keine Bilder von Kadavern, Leichen, Kriegsszenarien, Netiquette-Verstößen, Geschlechtsteilen etc. Sonst reißt das Löschen das Spiel aus dem Zusammenhang - und gelöscht wird auf jeden Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Mensch ZAM, das kam aber seeeeeehhhrrr spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Dann kommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Einsatz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

WIDERSTAND



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Wozu gibt es Wasserwerfer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

Da habe ich ein gutes Gegenargument  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (25. Dezember 2007)

Dein Argument wird kleiner mit diesen Waffen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

Blubb Blubb Blubb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (25. Dezember 2007)

Wasserbombe = Blubb Blubb Blubb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

Tja er ist schon unterwegs ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mensch ZAM, das kam aber seeeeeehhhrrr spät.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mh - ich sitz auch nicht bei jedem neuen Post in jedem Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das auch beim Bilder-Posten die Netiquette eingehalten wird, hielt ich bisher eigentlich für selbstverständlich.


----------



## Succubie (26. Dezember 2007)

dan baue ich ein netz aus dem hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sollte den torpedo aufhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rost killt Werkzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Dezember 2007)

Vergiss nicht den



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (28. Dezember 2007)

damit schneide ich die borsten ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stein schlägt schere^^


----------



## Leigh (28. Dezember 2007)

Stein-Schere-Papier? naja, dann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (28. Dezember 2007)

und papier schlägt stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mehr papier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rein damit


----------



## Thront (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blubb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Einfach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ins Wasser


----------



## Jácks (29. Dezember 2007)

nene das wasser ist jetzt im winter kalt geworden und vereist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

Wozu gibt es Heizstrahler?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Dezember 2007)

damit sowas passiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: verdammt...


----------



## Succubie (29. Dezember 2007)

wozu gibts denn generatoren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber hatten wir das net schommal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2007)

wenn ihr die generatoren anschmeist geh ich in den bunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und weg ist der Bunker!


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

PLATZ DA - Hier kommt die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (30. Dezember 2007)

die wandern in deutschland und...... teilen das selbe schicksal wie dieser bär hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_ok, edit ^^_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Kompetent geowned. Da hat wohl jemand was gegen Hotlinking^^


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und weg isaaaa


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2007)

Nö ich nehm dir die hier


----------



## Tan (30. Dezember 2007)

wenn schon, dann richtig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2007)

waffen abschaffen!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (30. Dezember 2007)

dan nehm ich diese anleitung und baue es wieder zusammen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der typ erzeugt nur unnötig an arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (31. Dezember 2007)

Und was machst du dann ohne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Munition gibs immer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (31. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Munition gibs immer:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (31. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sag das dem mal...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der hört mich eh nicht mehr: DER PANZER IST ZUUU LAAAUUT!!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2007)

keine sorge der panzer macht keine problme mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Der nicht, aber der:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2007)

ich finde es lobenswert dass die airline es sehr ernst nimmt minderheiten zu förden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (31. Dezember 2007)

von wegen minderheiten:

es gibt mittel und wege 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er hats´auch geschafft






(ich weiss- es is bitterböse- nehmt es nicht zu ernst)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Ürgs! Bitte Anziehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Verdammt...


----------



## Blizardboy (31. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

VERBRENNT DIE KLEIDUNG!


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2007)

ES BRENNT! ruf 112 an und hoff das sowas vorbeikommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (31. Dezember 2007)

begleitet von 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für alle verlezten


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2007)

für die andern kommt dann der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Dezember 2007)

und dann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (31. Dezember 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> und dann...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nix da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (31. Dezember 2007)

deine untoten sind nur ein gefundenes fressen für diesen knuffigen burschen hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich find den knuffig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Januar 2008)

ab an die Leine damit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennisu (1. Januar 2008)

Greenpeace > Eingesperte Tiere





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Januar 2008)

sogar gegen greenpeace gibt es mittel und wege




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (2. Januar 2008)

das loch wird zugeklebt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Januar 2008)

Der Wasserdruck ist aber zu groß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

neuer versuch
diesmal mim korken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennisu (3. Januar 2008)

den verdammten korken kann man nicht mit sachen pwnend die schon genant wurden ....


----------



## Succubie (3. Januar 2008)

dan fälle ich eben alle kork-bäume damit es garnicht erst zur entstehung des korkens kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (3. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das kommt gleich in die Zeitmaschine damit die Bäume wieder am alten Platz stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

nur leider war das keine zeitmaschine.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (3. Januar 2008)

und aus den restlichen knochen, die der mixer net geschaft hat, machen wa das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (3. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gleich wieder bisschen Fleisch ranpicken und dann lebt er und frisst dich auf MUAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (3. Januar 2008)

nicht wenn mir der hier zur seite steht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (3. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der hat bald kein Blut mehr.. genau wie die Frau MUAHAHAHAAHAHAH

[darf ich mich selber mit bild toppen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Succubie (3. Januar 2008)

dein vampier kann sich schoma verstecken gehen, denn ich habe das hier muhahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

das nützt gegen den hier auch nix




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (3. Januar 2008)

brauchte blade net so ne art "medizien" im film? wenn ja wird die mal flott hier durch ersetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wünsche blade dan eine gute nacht^^


----------



## Dennisu (3. Januar 2008)

Und runter damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

Du kommst aber gar nich erst aufs Klo! *muhahaha*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (4. Januar 2008)

ein ersatz muss her:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Januar 2008)

das und die andern sind aber alle besetzt und die schlange is lang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (4. Januar 2008)

die sind aber ratz fatz weg, wenn es mal wieder heißt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (4. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und weg ist das Plakat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MEHR BILDER *SUCHT*


----------



## Minastirit (4. Januar 2008)

Die hier haben das aber nicht so gern ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (4. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schon unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Januar 2008)

die katzen werden aber von einem pösen hund verscheucht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Januar 2008)

hmm lecker hot dog ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (4. Januar 2008)

hmm da freut sich aber jemand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber was wenn hier futterneid entsteht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Januar 2008)

darum kümmert sich der



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Der ist auch nur Futter für ihn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hmm, was macht der mit dem Gebäude?!?! o_O


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kernwaffe^^


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dein aufkleber mit der schere durchgeschnitten


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2008)

Mit diesem stein mache ich deine schere putt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eingewickelt^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Angezündet^^


----------



## Succubie (5. Januar 2008)

und aus ist die flamme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

SAUERSTOFF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (5. Januar 2008)

SCHWEFEL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

*flupp* und weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (6. Januar 2008)

nimm den, der hat mehr power:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

Hmm i glaube der saugt alles weg^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (6. Januar 2008)

der wohl imbaste hurricane ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Darum kümmern sich die hier ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich WETTE fast der next post ist ein kaputes flugzeug oder so ^^


----------



## se_BASTET (8. Januar 2008)

ne da machen wirs mal nicht so einfach:
da kommen die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit der: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in dein flugzeug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Die Nagel Feile brauchen die hier auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Terroristen gibts den hier ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Für die Terroristen gibts den hier ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bush ist imba, da kann man nichts drauf antworten.
Ich antworte mal einfach als wenn das Amerika wäre.
Da kommt der Irak um die Ammis zu beschäftigen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Irak vs Amis
Amis wins ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Ne, Irak gewinnt!
Burning man, halleluja they burning maan...
*Bild wegeditiert*
(hab das unscharfe genommen, dasandere ist gegen die Netiquette glaub ich...)


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Was auch immer das ist .. ich fahr mit meinem auto lieber schnell weg sonst bin ich der nöchste ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Ich krieg dich auch im Auto!
*Bild wegeditiert*
(Habs zensiert, hoffe das ist ok so...)

Edit: Ich habs mir anders überlegt, will doch noch hier bleiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich krieg dich auch im Auto!
> *Bild wegeditiert*
> (Habs zensiert, hoffe das ist ok so...)
> 
> ...


Schick mir die Bilder mal der pm. Nimmt mich schon wunder was du so für Bilder reinstellen wolltest ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Was auch immer es war
Chuck > all



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Schick mir die Bilder mal der pm. Nimmt mich schon wunder was du so für Bilder reinstellen wolltest ^^


Ja, ich muss zu geben, das war unüberlegt, also 
schnell handeln um auf die Konsequenzen verzichten zu können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Bilder werd ich net verschicken, im nachhinein, wars mir dann
doch zu verkohlt für diese Seite hier. Es ist zwar Realität, aber
ich glaub Leichen werden hier nicht gerne gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2008)

Der einzigste der Chuck Norris fertich gemacht hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Bruce/bäm lee lebt aber nicht mehr unter uns .. nur noch im herzen ;D

Schweige Post 4 Bruce Lee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Defribilator an und BZZZ lebt er wieder


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Damit das sicher funkt gibs ja das hier ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. Januar 2008)

da waren sie weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Januar 2008)

Erstaundlich für was konstoff sonst noch gut ist ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2008)

Uns so fühlen sie sich wenn sie drin sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Januar 2008)

Und der hier hatte glück und braucht das nie ;d




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2008)

Und die wollen an seine Kohle^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Januar 2008)

Die landen dann hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das mit der hier ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2008)

da helfen nur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da helfen sogar die ohrenschützer net^^


----------



## Vakeros (10. Januar 2008)

tja aber das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*OWNED​*


----------



## Minastirit (10. Januar 2008)

Da hilft nur mein pc virus !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (10. Januar 2008)

muhahahaha:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top das mal


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry, konnts mir net verkneifen, wenn ich eins
lächerlich finde, dann ist es das die AntiVir als
Anti-Viren-Software verkaufen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Hier was wirklich wirksames:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dagegen ist Kasperky en Dreck gegen^^.

Hat ja net umsonst 32x hintereinander Den AntiVirus Bulletin Award gewonnen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

hiergegen sieht alles alt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Nicht alles:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

auch das ding is kaputt zu kriegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich war erstoar!! also macht euch wech!^^


----------



## Vakeros (10. Januar 2008)

das dem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt dein Panzer nich raus


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

Wenn er gegen eine landmine färht sieht es anders aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Hmm, man könnte den Thread ja ganz fies "closen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm, man könnte den Thread ja ganz fies "closen".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann würd ich aber behaupten ich hätt gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

3 Posts in einer min und dabei 2 mal die gleiche idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann sag ich mal gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

Sorry Doppelpost   Mein I-net spinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> 3 Posts in einer min und dabei 2 mal die gleiche idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*die lorbeeren teil*
könnte ich jetz mein eigenes bild schlagen indem ich sage ich würd mich auf das bild von klunker beziehen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Hier gewinnt dann nurnoch einer, wenn ich desen Thread "closen" würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bin aber nicht ich...niemand hier in der Com.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Januar 2008)

Aliens > Bombe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist ne bilderschlacht und kein rumgelaber !!

nur bilder erlaubt kkthxbb ;D


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der duke bläst jeden (jedes?? ka) alien weqq


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

Obi wan > duke     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (10. Januar 2008)

Wuhaha darth vader



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

obi wan (ben) wurde von darth vader ins reich von lukes halluzinationen verbannt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: fuck zu langsam
         dafür hab ich ne schönere erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

leerer Akku owend Vader




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem angereichertem Uran hat selbst darth vadder keene akku probs mehr^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

allerdings kann er sich dann vor niemandem mit sowas mehr verstecken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> obi wan (ben) wurde von darth vader ins reich von lukes halluzinationen verbannt
> 
> dafür hab ich ne schönere erklärung
> 
> ...



Aber eine, die jedem Warsler die Fußnägel hochrollt. *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber eine, die jedem Warsler die Fußnägel hochrollt. *g*


solang sie schöner is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Januar 2008)

@ZAM: tz tz tz, nicht mal ein Bild gepostet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der macht grösseres "Bum Bum"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

und durch die kraft der dragonballs war er wieder klein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja damals warens zeiten^^


----------



## Xairon (11. Januar 2008)

aber immernoch grösser als




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Januar 2008)

Der wurde auch immer kleiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (11. Januar 2008)

dem hätte dieser Zaubertrick wohl keine Probleme beschehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

lustiger wärs hätte er das benutzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (11. Januar 2008)

und das sorgt für die schärfe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Succubie, könntest du bitte deine Signatur kleiner machen? Oder zumindest besser zusammen fassen? Die ist wirklich >extrem< groß.


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

Den macht der hier locker kaputt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Alles was ihr jetzt Postet wird ihn nicht mal kitzeln können!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hat der Thread also sein Ende gefunden...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Er hat meinen Plan durchschaut!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Mann der Chuck das fürchten gelernt hat


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Er hat meinen Plan durchschaut!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War schwer aber nachdem ich ein Jahr im Wald verbracht habe (Hallo Uri) wusste des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Januar 2008)

spiderschwein war ein mal jetz gibt es harry proper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. Januar 2008)

ein paar handgriffe und es sieht so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Das hier ist aber gesünder!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. Januar 2008)

aber jetzt schimmelt es



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Und weg ist der Schimmel!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. Januar 2008)

den steck man einfach darein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (12. Januar 2008)

der ist aber schon hier drinne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lecker lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

kein problem 3 sekunden und weg hat ers



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Den Schnee hier find ich besser ;D
Keine macht den dRogen ;d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schwinekake (14. Januar 2008)

BÄM


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Nicht schon wieder. -.-

EDIT: Nimm das Chuck!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (14. Januar 2008)

schwinekake schrieb:


> BÄM



Billiger Nachmacher!


----------



## gottdrak (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

WAT TE FU...

Was hat wow mit chuck zu tun .. nen toten nachtelfen oder ein geraidetes stormwind würd dazu passen aber sowas ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jack 4tEwiN ;D


----------



## Schurkissimo (14. Januar 2008)

e-e-e-e-e-elektroschock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kann keiner toppen oder was?^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Der wird auch gebruzelt ;(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (14. Januar 2008)

hä?



|
|
|
v   Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> hä?


green mile .. kult film ;D

der "dunkle" geht auf den elektro stuhl ..


----------



## Schurkissimo (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist Pech.. eine Runde mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Das ist ne usv ;D
für die unwissenden .. wenn mal der storm weg ist überbrückt das die zeit ohne strom ;D je nach grösse für bis 1tag ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, mit dem richtigen Schraubenzieher geht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(z.B auseinanderschrauben)


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

rein und weg ist dein schraubenzieher ;D
paar tausend grad > schraubenzieher^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwann wirds ausgehn, wenn immer was nachfließt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur wir zwei Posten... GRMPF ich mach in andren threads Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Hier rein damit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (14. Januar 2008)

da kommen die hier:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

;D lecker 8 ausdauer und 8 wille ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Rezept hat aber ein schönes Feuer abgegeben... nur gibts leider keine Suppe mehr weil das Rezept verschollen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

der typ hat genug gegessen der braucht keine suppe mehr ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (14. Januar 2008)

Und aus dem dicken Mann wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Daraus macht man lecker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (14. Januar 2008)

die kommen hier rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pech!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Tja, leider verstopft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Bitte nicht trinken es ist giftig ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2008)

bestens geschützt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (14. Januar 2008)

Glaub ich nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (14. Januar 2008)

Glaub ich nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: -.- Bitte das eine Löchen! Danke!


----------



## Licanin (14. Januar 2008)

Glaub ich nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Trippleposter sollen in der hölle brennen ;d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anbohren!


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

der landet hier ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie das da auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

und dann hier rein damit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

damit keiner auf den schrott platz geht gibts den hier ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (15. Januar 2008)

die kennen sich schon seit sie klein waren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut...haben ihr äuseres stark verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (15. Januar 2008)

man erkennt die beiden kaum wieder--




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann gibts halt jetzt fortbildung^^

Greez
Zwiebel


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

Die wollten aber keine bücher .. also alles weg damit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da eins nicht genug ist halt einfach die ganze bibliothek weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Ist ruckzuck wieder Nachschub da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Druckerei wird beschützt von dem hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

Der hier mag dein Zottel ding aber nicht ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Januar 2008)

Take That!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schmink die mal


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

dam gibts keine oma die die treppe runterfliegt -.-

scheiss google ;D

naja das kommt raus wenn man oma treppe runter fällt eingibt ;d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;D


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dam gibts keine oma die die treppe runterfliegt -.-
> 
> scheiss google ;D
> 
> ...


lol

hat ja sehr viel damit zu tun ^^


----------



## Saytan (16. Januar 2008)

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:582atE...t_laechelnd.jpg



Der nette arzt hilft der Oma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

der kann der omma aber auch nich helfen weil die dame die praxisgebühr nich bezahlen kann da sie mit ihrem geld immer so lustige spielchen betreibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

oma hat aber ne druckmaschiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. Januar 2008)

dann geht sie halt dahin und gewinnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:Ach fuck...


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

ich nehm ma das pic von minas

dann kann omma sich aber schon ma neue freunde suchen da wo diese netten herren sie hinbringen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ach, der hier beschützt sie!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

erst ma: FUCK sieht der köter scheiße aus!!!!

btt: das vieh wird hiermit abgelenkt und beschäftigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

/signed ! nerf hunde ;D ich mag meine katze^^

ahja und deine seite geht ned ;(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> erst ma: FUCK sieht der köter scheiße aus!!!!



Das WAR der hässlichste Hund der Welt. Ist letztes Jahr verreckt das Mistvieh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hat sogar ne Auszeichnung wegen dieser abscheulichen Fresse bekommen!


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das WAR der hässlichste Hund der Welt. Ist letztes Jahr verreckt das Mistvieh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg wer is denn so kaputt sich die mühe zu machen den hässlichsten hund der welt zu suchen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ich nicht.^^


----------



## Saytan (16. Januar 2008)

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:nWYKUw...36265-alice.jpg


Die nette Frau besorgt dir eine neue Internet verbindung damit du ebenfalls auf die Seite kannst


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich nicht.^^


immerhin einer
wir werden immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

doof die alice kann das internet ned reparieren da die hier ist ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (18. Januar 2008)

ich seh da nur schwarz, sry


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komisch das andere bild ist auf einma weg gewesen .. doofes internet ;D


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

hey das ist was für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

die hat sicher hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die hat sicher hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und das ist er nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

der hier freut sich aber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Wat ne fette Katze! Und ich dachte die von meinem Kumpel wär fett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Ohne Zähne wirds nichts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Dann nimm die hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Und wech sind die Billigzähne!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Hrm wohl das falsche Fläschen dazu gekippt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Dann kommen halt die Kollegen hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Die sind aber gerade verhindert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Dann komm ich und hau die Scheibe ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Geht leider nicht Sicherheits-Verbundglas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Das geht auch anders!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Nicht wenn er mitten auf dem Weg hängen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

tjy der hier hatte auch hunger ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Ich komm zur Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

reifen platt


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Muss man halt wieder aufpumpen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

selbst der macht bei so vielen reifen schlapp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Ne Spritze hier, ne Spritze da, dann passt das...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

dann kommen aber die hier und hauen dem kerl auf die finger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Der haut aber zurück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Die kann man bestechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Verdammt...naja, meins is besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Aber nicht hiermit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reden Sie darüber mit meinen Anwalt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würd ich net machen weil sonst ergeht es dir wie ihm hier^^


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Herr ist doch allmächtiger^^


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da fin dich den aber besser^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Is doch egal, gibt es alle nicht, da ist nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Leute leute, mit sowas müsst ihr aufpassen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Ein bissl Feuer und die Akten sind Geschichte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

zum glück gibts da die wassersprizenden polizisten ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wird das nächste pic jetz eins mit noch mehr cops und noch mehr wasser?


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Weg damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nein, die Schrift wird nur entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



K0l0ss deins is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich wohl übersehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




|
|
|
|
v Bei uns in _*Vorarlberg*_ findet man sowas kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich solche Leute hasse, die alles beschmieren müssen, ob Rechts, Links oder was auch immer.

Ich HASSE SIE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie ich solche Leute hasse, die alles beschmieren müssen, ob Rechts, Links oder was auch immer.
> 
> Ich HASSE SIE!
> 
> ...


Wenn du auch leute hasst die grafiti machen...dann bist du mein feind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wenn du auch leute hasst die grafiti machen...dann bist du mein feind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also künstlerisches grafitti find ich eigentlich recht interessant - manche mögen kubismus, andere diese form von kunst^^

aber das bescheurte "oh ich bin voll da uber gangsta und schmier was an die wand" gekritzel ist einfach nur bescheuert o_O wenn schon mit stil bitte

salut^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wenn du auch leute hasst die grafiti machen...dann bist du mein feind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange du es auf Leinwänden machst ist es ok. Aber nicht an Gebäuden.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

tags zu übermalen is viel zu ineffektiv
die lausbuben müssen mit hubschraubern verfolgt werden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> tags zu übermalen is viel zu ineffektiv
> die lausbuben müssen mit hubschraubern verfolgt werden^^
> 
> 
> ...



bäm^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Problem ist, die Lausbuben haben neuerdings Flaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ARGHHH


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doppelt hält besser ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Hilft nix, wenn die Schützen nicht wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. Januar 2008)

~~~~gelöscht~~~~~

Schon wieder zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

die werden wollend gemacht^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Schnipp Schnapp. Da war die Peitsche ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dumpf bumpf, da wird die Schere stumpf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber es fand sich gottseidank schnell verwendung für den stein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der stein is geschmolzen
global warming ftw^^

EDIT: menno mimimimimi


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. Januar 2008)

~~~~~gelöscht~~~~~

Internet war zu lahm


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> IPB Bild ist SEHR eindrucksvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was heißt IPB?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> was heißt IPB?


ich denk ma schurki sah iwo anstatt des bildes nur den alternativtext


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. Januar 2008)

That's right, Sir!

Mir fällt zu den 2 Bildern nix ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. Januar 2008)

machen wir den stein kaputt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. Januar 2008)

LOL, das kam aber schnell. *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder welchen meinst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

wir sind atm bei lava und du postest nen hammer ;d
ahja

dann machts aber das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. Januar 2008)

aber lava zählte doch nicht >.>


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> aber lava zählte doch nicht >.>


jup mein post kam zu spät
der grabstein zählt


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. Januar 2008)

Ok, den Hammer toppen oder?


----------



## Jácks (18. Januar 2008)

jo


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für was ein hammer alles gut ist ;D

dachte lava zhält ;D
man kann auhc nen grabstein in die lava werfen ^^


----------



## Vanier (18. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAs wars dann mit der Ente der Hunter bekommt alles Klein

Hunterpower


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

dann braucht der aber nu ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Damit kann er dann Klamotten für seine Freundin machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dummnnur wenn er auf sowas steht^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

zum glück wird das zensiert ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





jaja- mal wieder der quoten-schwarze.


----------



## Jácks (19. Januar 2008)

dann packts man halt inne ab 18 dvd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (19. Januar 2008)

Das wird die Downloader abe auch nicht abhalten den sie ja haben ja den




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knopf


----------



## Schurkissimo (19. Januar 2008)

Dann machen wir schnell den Computer putt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. Januar 2008)

Und die reparieren ihn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Das kann selbst Dell nicht mehr reparieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

wenn man ned aufpasst kommt sowas raus ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw migros ist ne ladenkette so wie aldi und die haben ihre marke ;D nur für die unwissenden


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Januar 2008)

migros ist cool!!! m-budget energy drinks = lecker!!


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
HANDSCHELLEN, denn du bist ein BILDDIEB !!!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

also--- der is aber echt mal alt..
du musst nochma, und diesmal lass dir was besseres einfallen.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf den bild sind sogar noch die schlüssel drauf
bolzenschneider also unnötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

yeah ! siehste!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

jetz hat der bilddieb die handschnellen aufgeschlossen und haut mit n paar kumpels ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

aber da! die one piece-crew stellt sich ihnen in den weg !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

den gehts aber allen so wie ihm hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

dem könig der piraten? also der hier überlebt doch alles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. Januar 2008)

joho joho aber ne Buddel voll Rum haut auch ihn um




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

und runter damit ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

step back:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*aufs zensieren wart*


----------



## Jácks (20. Januar 2008)

nene ich zensier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nach  nem erdbeben ist der berg da nur noch schrott



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> nene ich zensier nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hatte da eher an nen pösen mod gedacht

btt:
wenigstens könn die kinder jetz inne schule gehn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hatte da eher an nen pösen mod gedacht
> 
> btt:
> wenigstens könn die kinder jetz inne schule gehn
> ...


^ das grenzt ans geschmacklose :/


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

es is geschmacklos dass kinder wieder in die schule gehen können?
oder versteh ich dich irgendwie falsch?


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

@riesentrolli: Es gibt immer User, denen etwas aufstößt - es ist also immer ein bisschen Rücksicht gefragt.
@riesentrolli²: Vorsicht bei der Verwendung von Bildern die Geschlechtsteile darstellen *g*
@User dessen Bild das ich eben gelöscht habe: Das war schon leicht über der Grenze des Geschmacks.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> @riesentrolli: Es gibt immer User, denen etwas aufstößt - es ist also immer ein bisschen Rücksicht gefragt.
> *@riesentrolli²: Vorsicht bei der Verwendung von Bildern die Geschlechtsteile darstellen *g**
> @User dessen Bild das ich eben gelöscht habe: Das war schon leicht über der Grenze des Geschmacks.



Das ist doch nur ein Stein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Langsam sollte JEDER daran gewöhnt sein: "Sex Sells."

Ausserdem sieht man heutzutage sowas überall. (Noch keine echten, aber solche, die es mal werden wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur ein Stein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann man nicht einmal auf was hinweisen und Ihr schreibt "ja ok" statt noch lange drumherum zu diskutieren?


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einmal auf was hinweisen und Ihr schreibt "ja ok" statt noch lange drumherum zu diskutieren?


Nein, diskutieren ist das beste und wichtigste im Leben!
Oder etwa nicht? Diskutieren wir drüber!


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, diskutieren ist das beste und wichtigste im Leben!
> Oder etwa nicht? Diskutieren wir drüber!



Zu sehr Off-Topic. Ich kann auch Hinweise in Zukunft lassen und gleich alles schließen, wenn Euch die bei der Anmeldung "unterschriebene" Netiquette scheissegal ist. oO


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einmal auf was hinweisen und Ihr schreibt "ja ok" statt noch lange drumherum zu diskutieren?



Irgendwie fällt mir gerade der Satz meiner ehemaligen Musiklehrerin in den Sinn, der da hieß:

*Meinungsaustausch: Ihr kommt mit Eurer Meinung und geht mit meiner.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zu sehr Off-Topic. Ich kann auch Hinweise in Zukunft lassen und gleich alles schließen, wenn Euch die bei der Anmeldung "unterschriebene" Netiquette scheissegal ist. oO


Nein, nein schon okay. Du Chef, wir nix!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber, pls, kein Close!


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

Es war einfach nur ein zarter Hinweis, bei der Bilderschlacht weiterhin im Rahmen des Geschmacks und der Netiquette zu bleiben. Warum dann dagegen protestiert werden muss, versteh ich leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es war einfach nur ein zarter Hinweis, bei der Bilderschlacht weiterhin im Rahmen des Geschmacks und der Netiquette zu bleiben. Warum dann dagegen protestiert werden muss, versteh ich leider immer noch nicht.



/signed ZAM.


Und ich mach einfach mal weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spenden und die Dörfer wieder aufbauen.


----------



## phinix (21. Januar 2008)

dann heißt es wieder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stein auf Stein

P.s. Ich hätte nicht gedacht da sich meine Idee so entwickelt.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

der hier wohnt noch bei mutti ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



syr das mein letztes bild zu schlimm war ;( war doch nur ein junge mit ner waffe .. naja ;D


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Dann gibt es aber Streit und er fliegt raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

geht er halt zu seiner neuen freundin ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. Januar 2008)

Also die braucht drigend das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (21. Januar 2008)

Danach sieht sie wieder hübsch aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

Dann kommt aber der typ hier und macht das girl an ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (21. Januar 2008)

Der darf sich aber um den hier kümmern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

pew pew lazorgun fight ;D te evil harry's eltern killa ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (21. Januar 2008)

Gott sei dank man,
gibts ne Pumpgun!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

zum glück gibts das gottesschild ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (21. Januar 2008)

Wofür gabs noch gleich die Massenbannung ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danach dürfen sich die Spezialisten um den aufsässigen kümmern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und gott sei dank gibts disspell der priester

edit: ok vergesst meins ^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

irgendwie geht das mit youtube link ned^^
egal ;D
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NepM59sRQ4g

das hier passt dazu ;d

und die polizei steckt den skinhead ins gefängiss ;D dort wird er so richtig durchge... und das brennt dann auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KôRn † (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
NA denn kriegt der Bepanthen denn brennts net mehr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

hier bringt auch die beste salbe nix mehr ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KôRn † (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn macht der eben alles wieder sauber :-D


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

aufpassen sonst kommt der imba typ hier ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

xD 

ZAM hat seine Axt vergessen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

stimmt ;D
und mit der axt kann er auf den hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Geblockt!. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

bei den 2 hier bockst du nix mehr ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

kein problem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

der hier frisst den gummi gern ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KôRn † (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na denn kommt deund tritt deinem alien deftig in den Arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

delete ;D ruben seins ist besser


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Januar 2008)

dann kommt aber arni und pustet den doofen predator weg ;P



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: mist zu langsam :/


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

war zwar schneller aber machen wa mit deinem bild weiter ;D

ein bild sagt alles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KôRn † (21. Januar 2008)

Na denn muss der aber wieder ordentlich sport machen das er wieder sooooo stark wird^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

aber aufpassen mit den tieren sonst machen die noch den pc futsch ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.....


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Und dann  kommt der Hundefänger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. Januar 2008)

und dann machen die nen Aufstand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

und so ein girl liest das dann ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


dog ala arni


----------



## Licanin (22. Januar 2008)

Da feut sich der Chinese wenn sowas auf den tisch kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (22. Januar 2008)

Da feut sich der Chinese wenn sowas auf den tisch kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (22. Januar 2008)

Sorry aber mein Firefox spackt immer wieder bei solchen Sachen rum -.-


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

neu: thread gepownd mit triple post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

eine der der dunkelsten Stunden japans... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

> eine der der dunkelsten Stunden japans...



ne, das war wohl eher die hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ne, das war wohl eher die hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




u fail

millionen von unschuldigen Frauen, Kindern und Männern umzubringen ist schlimmer als hunderttausende unschuldige Frauen, Kinder und Männer umzubringen
moment... halt.. nein

japan fiel in china ein


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

keine solchen bilder sonst wird der hier von den hier gesperrt und das willst du /ihr ned oda ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Hrm, ob das einer unserer buffed-admins trägt?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

ne die haben ihre sachen zum waschen geschickt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Schade, das er mit seinem Dad redet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

aufpassen vlt hat er noch drogen drinn in den hosen ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KôRn † (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor dennen würde ich mcih dann in acht nehmen^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

katzen sind aber auch pöse ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KôRn † (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denn machen die beiden kollegen wieder gute stimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KôRn † (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und schon ist wieder schlechte laune...


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

der hat nur schlechte laune wegen dem hier !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KôRn † (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn kommt aber die hier und verscheucht deinen köter


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

jetzt wo sie den helm schon an hat kann sie auch gleich mit dem hier rumfliegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Das verschafft ihr keinen Vorteil mehr, schließlich gibts ja die neue X-Wing-Spritspar-Serie von Mercedes,
damit komm ich ihr locker hinterher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2008)

pew pew




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

das hier diesmal mit zugeklebtem PLX HIER DRAUFBALLERN tor ^^ da kann nedma xwing durch ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Das wars dann wohl auch mit dem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

will sehen wie du ne bombe ins weltall bekommst ..

aber mit dem ding hier ist der dreck wieder weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Ja ne is klar, den Todesstern posten und mir was von Logik in Bezug auf Bomben im Wltraum posten xD

BTT: Der macht den restlichen Schmutz dann noch weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Januar 2008)

gegen todessterndreck wohl eher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

das passiert wenn es umkippt ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2008)

da war wohl alk im spiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2008)

schlechte antwort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

hmm porno bild darf ich ned posten .. mist 
machen wa halt so weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2008)

Rezz pls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

damit das mit dem rezzen auch funkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2008)

leider gibs nen kurzschluss und der




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ist en wassersprinkler)

geht an^^


kommt gebt mir gizmo er muss kommen=)


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

gizmo ist alt ;d
gizmo hund 4tw^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für dich ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2008)

Da war der hund weg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



editier den scheiss hund weg muss gleich kotzen .. und ja das mistvieh wurde shcon ma gepostet


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und alle sind wieder glücklich!


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

dann erschießen wir sie mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ipb bild? -.-
muss schon pic sein ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

is es auch...ich sehs zumindest^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

jo nun ist es auch ein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist drann ^^


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Also wenn dann schon so ein Hunter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der killt dich ;D


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Is aber total HÄSSLICH!!!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

das hat ein mänlicher mensch so an sic syr s3 blutelfe die nakt ist hab ich ned gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Du versuchst es ja garnicht... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=p


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

das ist auch s1 eq ^^ und die ist ned nakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Ich find das viel schicker & naja fast ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tja derh ier hat den sonnenbrunnen gekillt ;D 

blutelfen nicht mehr IMBA


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Viel zu groß...

Der typ erinnert mich an den im Fotoraten Threat...


----------



## Thront (30. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjoerng (30. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

owned by abhang^^


----------



## phinix (30. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss er wohl ran und ihn raus ziehen


----------



## Lurock (30. Januar 2008)

Der knabbert deinen Kran an!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (30. Januar 2008)

der ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

ne die 2 hier ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

Gegen die Biberbrüder hilft nur...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich liebe diesen Film)


----------



## bjoerng (31. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PWNED vom pöööösen cha-cha-charmin-bät


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Vorlage^^


----------



## se_BASTET (31. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bissel ecklig, aber das kommt davon!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

Welcome to dixi klo island 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (31. Januar 2008)

der hält sich leider nicht daran



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

man man man

wer macht von so etwas ein Foto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

wenn sich der hund ned drann hällt kommen die hier ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (31. Januar 2008)

nenene



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschat (31. Januar 2008)

Deren Schützlinge dann folgendes tun:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/closed plz ;P .... gegen die beiden ist kein Kraut gewachsen, und kommt mir nicht mit Katzen, pah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (31. Januar 2008)

rein damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

das wars wohl mit deinem arbeitsvertrag was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschat (1. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das wars wohl mit deinem arbeitsvertrag was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pfff .... Jacks hat Pinky & Brain einfach übergangen ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Arbeitsvertrag? Ich kündige !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (1. Februar 2008)

Feuermelder vergessen und die "Asche" nicht in Bank sondern zu Hause und die Neider zünden dein Haus an





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschat (1. Februar 2008)

Prophylaxe heisst das Zauberwort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der dürfte Dein Feuerchen wohl heil überstehen.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Taschat schrieb:


> Pfff .... Jacks hat Pinky & Brain einfach übergangen ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich nicht pinky und brain sterben wohl wenn sie in den schredder kommen


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn die kommen hilft nichts.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

und tada ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

Was macht die Polizei?

Das: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

tja das kommt davon wenn die polizei mir drogen handelt ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

/NEED !!! THRONT-ITEMS !!!!!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. Februar 2008)

Was willst du mit Schokolade und Brokkoli?


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Was willst du mit Schokolade und Brokkoli?


essen damit sowas passiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

aber bitte hier rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschat (1. Februar 2008)

edit: Doppelpost von dem Tresor? WTF Oo


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2008)

einkaufswut!
past nichts mehr rein^^


----------



## Jácks (2. Februar 2008)

dann wir die Mehrwertsteuer halt so hoch,dass er es sich nicht mehr leisten kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

ja die steuer will alles ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (2. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja die steuer will alles ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm daraus wird dann das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

das hat der hier auch gern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (2. Februar 2008)

Der hat keine Chance gegen den. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

der ist aber anderweitig beschäftigt ;D guckste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Februar 2008)

Tja, das hat er jetzt davon. Er hat das schlimmste, abartigste Geschöpf der Welt heraufbeschworen.

NACHWUCHS!!!! AHHHHHHHH!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (2. Februar 2008)

Wenn er weiter so viel frisst......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (2. Februar 2008)

dan is Sport angesagt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (2. Februar 2008)

Sport ist Mord.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phinix (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Februar 2008)

This schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm, ich mochte ihn und seine Sendung, daher finde ich soclhe Bilder einfach nur unpassend ( ich sag mal nicht schei..), man sollte diesen Personen lieber Respekt und Ehre gegenüber erbringen aber nunja, jedem das seine.

Jedenfalls ist jettz der rochen tot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm, ich mochte ihn und seine Sendung, daher finde ich soclhe Bilder einfach nur unpassend ( ich sag mal nicht schei..), man sollte diesen Personen lieber Respekt und Ehre gegenüber erbringen aber nunja, jedem das seine.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist jettz der rochen tot.
> 
> ...




sein neugeborenes in ein gehege voller Krokos mitnehmen ist nicht unpassen? What? HELL NO!


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

haha der typ--- wisst ihr wieviele rochen seine sonst anscheinend so tierlieben fans aufgrund seines todes abgestochen haben? genial diese fanatiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

da wir den armen roche nimmer retten könnem .. rettet die wale Xd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man sollte auf eine schlanke linie achten!


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

das kann böse ins auge oder in die tite gehn XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
atombusen xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

gl & hf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

darf man zwar auch nicht mit ins flugzeug nehmen ...aber ne waffe ..isses nicht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Februar 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> darf man zwar auch nicht mit ins flugzeug nehmen ...aber ne waffe ..isses nicht ^^
> ......


Alles ist eine Waffe!
Selbst das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss nur fest genug werfen!


----------



## Schurkissimo (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glaub ich nicht, vor allem nicht mit dem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Februar 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha... wenn dir jmd einen Dackel an den Kopf 
wirft, meinst du, durch den Maulkorb, wärst du 
weniger verletzungsgefährdet.... ?


----------



## Lurock (3. Februar 2008)

Sry, Moppelpost...


----------



## Jácks (3. Februar 2008)

also muss ich jettz den dackel schlagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja?Okay



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wuhahahaha


----------



## Schurkissimo (3. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aha... wenn dir jmd einen Dackel an den Kopf
> wirft, meinst du, durch den Maulkorb, wärst du
> weniger verletzungsgefährdet.... ?




Sicher, er wirft, Maulkorb hinhalten, auffangen und dann hab ich ihn abgefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musst nur Fantasie habn!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. Februar 2008)

Jetzt da der Böse Dackel nicht mehr da ist braucht die hier nicht mehr zu flüchten und kann sich entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

das ist auch die aussenseiter katze ^^ die anderen kuscheln



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (3. Februar 2008)

er kuschelt mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

pwnd with avatar Xd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (4. Februar 2008)

da sag ich nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Tja von nem spiel geownt zu werden ist weniger schlimm als das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kahm sonst noch raus bei owend XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Mina das bild rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

ciliu ! ned spamen posten -.-

-> google gehn
text eingeben
bild linken

text eingeben
[ img  ] dein link [ / img   ¨]


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



owned sogar deine haxx0r katze


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

no way ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (4. Februar 2008)

owned deine alte !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: mist zu langsam ^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pwned by minas XD


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

stirb darth vader



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keks, +200 Blockwertung

Owned!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

luke ich bin dei vata !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ciliu dein bild passt ndas das ignorier ich ma Xd


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BÄM!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zomfg bmp gehen hier ned -.-


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hast dus erschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

buh.Der erschreckt sie noch mehr
*Hier war nie ein Bild*


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

VERDAMMT IS DAS BILD GEIL!

warum is das bild weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

wegeditiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

wein nicht kind Xd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habs gefangen, was jez?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, dann hol ich meinen freund den kevin, der haut deine hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

das findet dat gut ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

hehe jo alles bestens.
aber Dude ich bin mal wech,
freundin kommt mich besuchen!

cucu digger


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

die hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was hälstn eig davon:

meine freundin is hierz war angemeldet,
will auch gern ihren senf zu dem geben, was ich schreib
aber machts ned -.-

sinnlos oda?^.^


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

und dann machen sie das hier^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 life is hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das heist sie liebt dich ^^ sonst würd sie dich flamen 

Cilius freundin > ciliu


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

jagdsaison inc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

ne nich so, andere stellung -.-


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

aber jez bin ich denn ma weg
cucu dudes.

meine freundin bringt mich nämlich gleich um ge...
hab sie au lieb

grüße an Carcharoth wenn er noch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

cYa

btw 1k crit vs forum gemacht ;D 1002 post inc .. 
bild kommt gleich ;D

eine davon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

hm ne L2 und VV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. Februar 2008)

was muss ich jetzt schlagen?Ich bin ganz verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

mein bild ;d ciliu postet nur text


----------



## noxYQ (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das haut rein ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

da kann man aber allergisch gegen sein ;d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

dafür gibts doch die



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Februar 2008)

nach denen kannste dann hier anrufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

zeitung wird schnell verbrandt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch ne zeitung oder?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Februar 2008)

die pulle hier auf und es brennt gar nix:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

forum lag und andes bild .,.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür ist stickstoff auch gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Februar 2008)

mit flüssigem stickstoff bitte nur in handschuhen hantieren sonst aua:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

schnipp,schnapp...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> schnipp,schnapp...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ciliu Handschuhe, wo hastn die her?


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ciliu Handschuhe, wo hastn die her?


das willst du nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> das willst du nicht wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmmh, stimmt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (7. Februar 2008)

hier herrscht jetzt handschuh-pflicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

ach aber sone dolle ganz körper jacke ist besser und da sind die finger auch geschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Februar 2008)

tolles bild mach aber ma kleiner pls
is ja sonst furchtbar und kann auch gar nicht seine volle wirkung entfalten


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

besser? ;D


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> besser? ;D



Mmmh, ich hab das Gefühl, das du mit dem "Bilder-kleiner-machen" nicht klar kommst...

Wenn du GIMP benutzt ist das eigentlich ganz easy, du öffnest das Bild in GIMP,
dann rechtsklickst du drauf und gehst auf Bild => Bild skalieren => ... dann auf die gewünschte Größe schrauben...


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, ich hab das Gefühl, das du mit dem "Bilder-kleiner-machen" nicht klar kommst...
> 
> Wenn du GIMP benutzt ist das eigentlich ganz easy, du öffnest das Bild in GIMP,
> dann rechtsklickst du drauf und gehst auf Bild => Bild skalieren => ... dann auf die gewünschte Größe schrauben...




1. such bild bei google
2. einfach reinposten

gegen
1 bild suchen
2 runterladen
3 bearbeiten
4 auf meinen server laden
5 posten 

so bei teil 1 geht das ganze 20sec.. bei teil 2 geht das ne weile und ich muss daten auf meinem gratis server lagern die ich eh nie brauch ..

edit meint: hab photoshop cs3 .. ^^ bin kein GIMP Xd


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1. such bild bei google
> 2. einfach reinposten
> 
> gegen
> ...


Tolle Einstellung, hauptsache schnell, aber erkennen und so ist unwichtig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

du erkennst doch das es ein typ mit ner zwangsjacke ist Oo .. denk dir einfach das ist thront 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so un nun bilder posten


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du erkennst doch das es ein typ mit ner zwangsjacke ist Oo .. denk dir einfach das ist thront
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, ich erkenne das, aber bei dem vorherigen Bild, hat mans nicht erkannt,
bis du das hier reineditiert hast.

Und nein, ich poste jezz kein Bild, ich muss Thront aus der Zwangsjacke befreien!


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du erkennst doch das es ein typ mit ner zwangsjacke ist Oo .. denk dir einfach das ist thront
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


thront ist doch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

und wo meinst du ist er? im buffed server raum mit ner zwangs jacke wo der zam mit seiner axt drauhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der zam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die axt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wo meinst du ist er?


ja ist er gegangen,hat sich doch verabschiedet...nationalstolz thread


----------



## Succubie (8. Februar 2008)

das driftet hier jetzt aber etwas in ne off-topic ab, deswegen gibts zu der axt jetzt ein schwert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

edit meint: entlich einer der wieder bild postet ;D

der hier hat auch nen schwert ;D und damit kann man gut dämonen killen ;d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Februar 2008)

Gegen ihn hier zieht er leider den kürzeren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Februar 2008)

da ihr alle fleißig postet kriegt ihr jetzt alle nen keks von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn es nicht für alle reicht, hier hab ich noch mal ne packung (sogar schokokekse!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Gegen ihn hier zieht er leider den kürzeren
> 
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2005/...6_screen059.jpg



Also bei mir hat Dante gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok ab Dante Mode hat ehr mehr gewonnen xD)

OT: der will auch kekse !!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: ich hab den in dante mode beim ersten mal zerfetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und deren papa genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

du darfst ned 2mal selbes bild posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach anderes^^

naja bei mir ist 3mal katze dazwischen gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann machts bäm und du bist down -.- toll ^^


----------



## Ciliu (9. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Los! Schildi!


----------



## Jácks (9. Februar 2008)

schildi kommt nichtmehr vorwärts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2008)

tja der retungs dienst ist super und da landet die schildkröte im spital



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Februar 2008)

Nur hat das Krankenhaus nur noch ganz wenig Geld und muss schließen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Februar 2008)

so, bin off, bis Moggen.

Edith: Bzw. Heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (10. Februar 2008)

geldprobleme? wer die hat kennt dieses wort garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. Februar 2008)

Tja pech gehabt den die haben dein Gold schon entsorgt: 


http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:wx6eiv...iebe_attest.jpg


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. Februar 2008)

Kaum fängt der Bulle die Diebe wird er von Godzilla entdeckt,die ein ihm ein hochhaus hinterher wirft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:apnUFC.../godzilla_3.jpg


----------



## Succubie (10. Februar 2008)

GODZILLA!!!!!!! ATTACKE!!!!!!!!!!!:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Panzerknacker!


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2008)

Ach die panzerknacker schaffen es nedma bei dem hier einzubrechen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

*brutzel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (10. Februar 2008)

Bei ihm hier halten die auch nich lange!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt der Müllwagen und entsorgt dicki.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

müllwagen make teddy cry



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann duschen wir den Teddy eben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siehste, fit isser


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Böser Teddy, sollte nicht mit Zündhölzern spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDITH FINDET MEIN BILD VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEL SCHÖNER!!!*


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*edith fidet mein bild schöner*


----------



## Jockurt (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hehe, da kann so ein popeliger Feuerlöscher nich mithalten!

Edit: Wuhuuu! 100. Post


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Februar 2008)

gegen ihn hier ist er ein nichts =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2008)

ACHTUNG!!  Die ganze Familie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschingrai (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Joa, viel spaß beim Suchen der Gegenoffensive  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr findet ja doch nix XD


----------



## Succubie (11. Februar 2008)

doch, und zwar den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JACK BAUER!!!


----------



## m3o91 (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geh lieber in deckung


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

bööm the ship is down



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Februar 2008)

Zum Glück hab ich meine Trillerpfeife dabei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

da hab ich lieber meine wasserpfeife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

wasb hast du den geraucht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun kommt sicher ein
don't drink an drive .. smoke and fly


----------



## Jácks (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

@darüber,dass das bild dann doch gekommen ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

das fliegen wollen bekommt den menschen nicht. die enden oft wie er hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is übrigens ikarus und zwar tot


----------



## Jácks (11. Februar 2008)

da freut sich der kannibale



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

die hat ihn geonehittetdann kommt da halt der kanibale rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

und bäm sonnenfinsterniss ;D weg is deine kugel xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

np
gleich is die zweite sonne da^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

die hat auch 2 sonnen wenn auch bisle kleiner*g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (11. Februar 2008)

WTF ! 
Tja 2 ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

ma kuken ob link nun geht ;D deiner funkte bei mri nid
http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2002_Kung_...he_fist_003.jpg

edit meint .. ur link is futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ma kuken ob link nun geht ;D deiner funkte bei mri nid
> http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2002_Kung_...he_fist_003.jpg
> 
> edit meint .. ur link is futsch
> ...




bei mir gehts -.-
bei deinem und meinem


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

bei google hab ich anderen link bekommen und der geht .. ^^ 
also egal weita machen .. der hier macht da auch mit -.- der film schaut irgendwie so doof aus das ich mir den mal ankuken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (12. Februar 2008)

2min später er fängt an zu schiwtzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss er sich wohl (wenn das da hinten mädels sind abschmicken) und entwerder verdurstet er durch flüssigkeitsverlust oder ertrinkt einmal im Fahrstul


----------



## Dannie (12. Februar 2008)

2min später er fängt an zu schiwtzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss er sich wohl (wenn das da hinten mädels sind abschmicken) und entwerder verdurstet er durch flüssigkeitsverlust oder ertrinkt einmal im Fahrstul


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

popelpost XD eh doppelpost ;=)
da hilft nur noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

muhahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2008)

muahaha
das vom cop unterdrückte wesen fängt an sich zu wehren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muahaha
> das vom cop unterdrückte wesen fängt an sich zu wehren:
> 
> 
> ...


war ja klar das du sowas bringst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

jetzt auch noch waffen, das endet garantiert so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. Februar 2008)

dann kommen die:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

aber mit der familie^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

doof der tv ist futsch .. da kann man nix kuken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. Februar 2008)

selbst ist der mann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

der macht nen unfall und bäm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2008)

Dann kommt die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

und dann "komm" ich xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (13. Februar 2008)

was ist mit dem?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








xD


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das auto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> er


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2008)

pwned by pöse version^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



karr an die macht^^


----------



## Succubie (13. Februar 2008)

und so kann's dann kommen...:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Februar 2008)

gegen Panzer gibts nur eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (13. Februar 2008)

der macht so richtig schön BÄM:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Da schützt nur noch eine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

bei dem sturm hälts die mütze nich lange aufm kopf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

WUUUUUUSCHHHHHHHHHH, dan passiert anschliesend sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grege (14. Februar 2008)

da muss wohl sowas her 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. Februar 2008)

Tja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

den wald bekommste auch auf ne andere weise klein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hat sein Vater aber was dagegen^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

der hier mach bäm mit den drachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer mit nem Rancor fertig wird, kriegt auch das Vieh klein^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Februar 2008)

Und der hier macht mit Rancor und allen Skywalkers kurzen Prozess.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (15. Februar 2008)

keine bange, Zam (von buffed.de team) macht die alle mit seinem 2h axt platt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Gegen den TOD hat keiner eine chance!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (15. Februar 2008)

falls die sense den geist aufgibt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

Was zum Teufel ist das?


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel ist das?




Das sind Waffen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. Februar 2008)

Ersatz Sensen würde ich mal sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Der Tod ist modern damit geht es viel leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Februar 2008)

Aber ne Kettensäge ohne Ash dran ist langweilig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Februar 2008)

Der soll mit seinem Zahnstocher aber auch erstmal hier antanzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

Und Hello Kitty will die WELTHERRSCHAFT!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

dem comicvolk gefällt das aber nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. Februar 2008)

no problem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

der nützt dir aber nix gegen den hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ralonsi (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

jo


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

sry aber da versteh ich den gedankengang nich
papst>edding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
????


----------



## ralonsi (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. Februar 2008)

häää?


----------



## Lurock (17. Februar 2008)

Tjo, HipHop hat ein neues Opfer erwischt... anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären... wie kann man denn denken, dass der Papst besser ist als ein Edding... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2008)

hip hop lalala



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (18. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube es sollten sich hier noch mal ein paar Leute die 1. Seite durchlesen, damit sie ueberhaupt verstehen wie das ganze funktioniert...


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

z.b. du? .. nur bilder posten ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (19. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> z.b. du? .. nur bilder posten ..





> Is relativ einfach... Jemand postet ein Bild und der nächste postet ein Bild, dass das Bild davor besiegt und schreibt kurz was dazu



Haettest du wohl besser mal die erste Seite gelesen.
Folglich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Februar 2008)

Ich beziehe mich auf den letzten Post zum Thema, das wäre dann der mit dem Edding...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch die Sonne trocknet dein Edding aus!


----------



## Jácks (22. Februar 2008)

nimmt man halt die



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Aber Vorsicht!
Sonst gehts dir bald wie denen hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

freddy komm bus bauen ;d wer zusammenhang ned kapiert .. youtube hilft ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (24. Februar 2008)

Bääääääm mein Zockerreich!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

und was hat das mit nem bus zu tun? ..
ot: das feuer und dein zeickerreicht is futsch xd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (24. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Bääääääm mein Zockerreich!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zockerreich>bus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> zockerreich>bus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Lurock schrieb:


> Tjo, HipHop hat ein neues Opfer erwischt... anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären... wie kann man denn denken, dass der [Bild aus Post einfügen] besser ist als [Bild aus Post einfügen]...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Bääääääm mein Zockerreich!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Och nö, ist der 3 Tage schreibban schon zu Ende?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn du dein Zockerreich postetn willst, dafür gibs oben sogar einen Thread, also, ich bitte dich, spamme hier nicht mit sinnlosen posts.

Sonst wird es ja vllt bald einen Schrebbann geben.

achja Feuer =)

wer braucvht schon feuer^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Baumkuschla, tut mir leid, fick dich gtfo my internet.

Btt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > Wasser.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

Hammer crits Feuerlöscher for 214213Dmg
Feuerlöscher Dies.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*griff durchsäg*


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Nimm lieber diese



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


orginale Spielzeugsäge von Bosch.
Ist nicht so gefährlich...


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

da spiel ich lieber damit ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da spiel ich lieber damit ;D
> http://www.bueroblogger.de/wp-content/uplo...s_spielzeug.jpg


Ich glaube du solltest die Nippel zensieren, vllt gefallen sie Carcharoth nicht...


----------



## Ankatu (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da spiel ich lieber damit ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok...wollte grad was miteinschmeissen....aber das Bild hat mich geownt......wo gibts das zu kaufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bäm die ist am beste xD(zum sägethema!!)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Ok...wollte grad was miteinschmeissen....aber das Bild hat mich geownt......wo gibts das zu kaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich das wüste wär ich nimmer hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@baumknutscher ! du musst immer zum letzten bild was posten ;D

ahja und @ lurock .. carcharoth will auch spielen xD


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da spiel ich lieber damit ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is alles was mir dazu einfällt^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

*hust* auch wenn mir mein bild besser gefällt .. ;( wiso kann man sowas nur ned kaufen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wüste wär ich nimmer hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wollts zu spielzeugsäge posten aber dann hat die eins früher gepostet!!!!sorry


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

der hier ist dicker ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der hier ist dicker ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


derhier is fetter^^


----------



## Vakeros (25. Februar 2008)

die ham den umgehaun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MIST zu spät


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

und darum ist der so dick ;D ich nehm rubens bild da das andere im nachhinein gepostet wurd ,d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (25. Februar 2008)

da hilft bestimmt eine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> da hilft bestimmt eine
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na wenn das nur nicht in die hose geht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (25. Februar 2008)

aus dem wird dann aber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

der hier hat sein grosses messer immer dabei ;D
sensemann xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
süß aber hats in sich xD


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einschmelzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (25. Februar 2008)

da brauchst du schon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Und auch der kann nichts gegen die Elite ausrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Scheisse ist das Bild groß oO


----------



## Grivok (25. Februar 2008)

der kommt in die schrottpresse..... nix elite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel effizienter. Phew phew Lasergunz


----------



## Vakeros (25. Februar 2008)

laser zurück zum absender



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Owned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://veragron.justgotowned.com/ <-- xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://veragron.justgotowned.com/ <-- xD


wie geil ist das denn?!
Und die Musik erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://veragron.justgotowned.com/ <-- xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ders mal uralt o,.o
Da gabs noch 2 andre Seiten glaube...

x.youaremighty.com
und 
x.willbedefeated.com

Hab aber keine Ahnung ob die noch funzen und bin auch grad zu faul das zu probiern^^

Nachtschwärmer opened, gogogo


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ders mal uralt o,.o
> Da gabs noch 2 andre Seiten glaube...
> x.youaremighty.com
> und
> ...



ich sag nur
GoldenGay.de.vu/Veragron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so bildaaar postaaa sonst kommt der hier: (was man bei google allet findet XD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Frau zu meiner rechten, seit einer Stunde offiziell meine Verlobte (*freut sich weg und ist fast am heulen*) schlägt Carcharoth zu Brei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

ehm Gz und so ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum glück seit ihr beide ehm .. wie sagt man das ohne dass die frauen pöse werden .. .. ehm ihr hattet mehr lvl ups als ich xD sonst wär ich einversüchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hübsches paar, gz =)


----------



## Ankatu (26. Februar 2008)

Danke^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aarrrrr  xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Sie > dein bild (ahja ist einer der wenigen bilde die ich gefunden hab wo sie relativ viel anhat Xd)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tja die hier haut mehr rein xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

ok die würd ich auch gern flachlegen xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

dann würde ich dich gleich mal stoppen xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

nix hält das bombing run auf ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

er hält alles auf!!!!xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch deinen Bombrunner!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

der comic held da? xd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

lol das ist chuck norris gewesen xD LÖÖÖÖL
außerdem würde ich mich mit dem ned anlegen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

und down issa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann lässts halt darth vader richtig krachen xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

dark vader goes plastik xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dönertier rettet die welt xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

das hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

shiiiit!!!
das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw entlich einer der bilder postet und ned 2h dafür braucht ;D


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

? (käsefuss nur damit ihr meinem denkweg folgen könnt XD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tja xD meiner ist größer!!!xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

tja dann zählt halt die grösse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

tja meinz schon wieder länger und größer xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mauer von china xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

das ist grösser XD fand das bild irgendwie lustig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

sorry aber jetzt hab ich dich xD

schwarze löcher sind unendlich groß(weltall zwar auch aber scheiss drauf)xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> sorry aber jetzt hab ich dich xD
> 
> schwarze löcher sind unendlich groß(weltall zwar auch aber scheiss drauf)xD
> 
> ...


zu damit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vergiss es xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

kenny > all



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

sicher das der größer ist???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

@chefkoch ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tja der anführer von dem shit ist er : stan xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

stan oder satan ? xd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stan natürlich !!!!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

u have no ahnung 
egal .. no tv .. no southpark



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

uh wie peinlich xD 

jeder kennt sich n bissl mit southpark aus°-°



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2008)

sinnloser post ftw!
das pic hat weder was mit deinem kommentar noch mim pic von minas zu tun


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Die Katze wird von der/dem da besucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hrhr


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Die Katze wird von der/dem da besucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber auch nur solange bis _er_ wieder kommt und gefatter tod wieder verprügelt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Der TOD arbeitet doch für ihn!
Außerdem ist Tod ja eigentlich liep...

Schau selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tod het den bis heut nicht erwischt^^


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

aber oft genug, fast^^

bzw, den hier auch nicht, obwohls x-male soweit hätte sein müssen^^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Das ist doch gar nichts gegen den hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So oft wie der schon hätte tot sein müssen...


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pff...H. J. Simpson ist gar nix gegen Kenny! Der Kerl ist nicht nur fast gestorben, er ist gestorben, und zar in JEDER VERDAMMTEN Folge!


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> ....
> Pff...H. J. Simpson ist gar nix gegen Kenny! Der Kerl ist nicht nur fast gestorben, er ist gestorben, und zar in JEDER VERDAMMTEN Folge!


Falsch, Kenny stirbt nicht in jeder Folge.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guck dir den tod mal an der spastet voll rum!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Falsch, Kenny stirbt nicht in jeder Folge.




Gernau 5 Folgen hat er überlebt .. davon war er in 3 nicht dabei ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja ot: tja wenn der tod schon da war sag ich halt rip



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

dann gibts haue haue 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD bäääm


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

tja tot issa und hat nedma epix gedropt ;( btw guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

dann kommt der pala und rezzt in wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

mänliche n811 sind genau so gay wie palas ;d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tja hordler sind halt mistgeburten xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

horde > u 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der haut den alten Sack vom Thron^^


----------



## Theroas (27. Februar 2008)

Für diese ganze Blasphemie und Papstverhohnepiepelung kommt ihr alle ins Fegefeuer..
..und da werdet ihr dann verbrannt, zerrissen und gefressen bis ihr den Namen des
Herrn nicht länger in den Dreck zieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon ist das fegefeuer aus!!!


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon is das Wasser wieder weg^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon gehts den abfluss runter!!!xD


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Merkts euch Männer...immer im Sitzen...sonst gibts Haue von der besseren Hälfte^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

ach ja???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann aber nur mit dem richtigen Hilfmittel für "frau"^^ (Hab mal das Bild ohne direktbeispiel genommen...das andere könnte zarte Kinderseelen schädigen)


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dein bild wir bei mir ned angezeigt!!!!


----------



## Theroas (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Fred macht mich fertig..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann hier der Link Bild^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BÖM das da braucht man aber für was anderesxD


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

*hust* gemein *hust* 

Alles, was mir im moment an Bildern dazu einfällt....wäre ein wenig.......indiskutabel für dieses Forum.....


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> *hust* gemein *hust*
> 
> Alles, was mir im moment an Bildern dazu einfällt....wäre ein wenig.......indiskutabel für dieses Forum.....



ach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer sowas hat braucht das ding ned ;d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich erkläre den Thread für offiziell beendet...das kann keiner schlagen^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

habe gewonnen!!!!jihaaa



neues thema!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

NIX NEUES THEMA !!! go cry emo !

hmm life konzert rammstein > ne freundin die ned mir gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schandmaul is bessa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

find ich ned -.- btw suche freundin .. muss nur gut aussehen rest ist egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 w/me plx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

keks?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nee lass mal stecken!!!!


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts toppt das Original^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas schon!!!! xD ned auf falsche gedanken kommen^^


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich die rausnhem geht nix mehr^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

benutze ich halt!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, so kommt die Sonne nicht zu den Kollektoren^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tada!!!!lampen reichen auch!!!


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Duke > deine lampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bäääm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Chuck norris>Duke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karlmoik (27. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Duke > deine lampe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pwned by




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach komm !!!! nix pwned

OWNED xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Karlmoik schrieb:


> pwned by
> 
> http://www.catsonmars.com/otaku/cosplay/aug04-04.jpg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

MACHT HIER MAL EINER WAS!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


motte > t-shirt


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



motte down!!!!xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

vogel down



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Februar 2008)

Owned dein händle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

ach der hier hat mehr haare ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn der Gummi - Baer dahin geht, wird er erschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Meinst du der hier wird auch erschossen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weg mit dem vieh!!!^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

da sag ich nur PEW PEw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<---BÄÄÄÄÄM


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- dog catcher


----------



## Qonix (28. Februar 2008)

Happie Happie. Das was die da frisst ist übrigens wirklich ein Hund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


waaaaaarrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

pew pew Lazorgun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sorry^^


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Luke Skywalker in so einem, und das wars mitm Todesstern^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

keine chance gegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da ist alles schon wieder weg!!!^^


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

das bild hatten wir inzwischen ca. 10 mal
auf dauer wird es langweilig

edit: hier ist wieder das uebliche korken bild, das darauf gewohnheitsmaessig folgt als Zitat



RubenPlinius schrieb:


> zu damit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Und schon ist er wieder draussen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (28. Februar 2008)

so jetzt ist das letzte bisschen zusammenhang auch abhanden gekommen -.-


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Enia, das ist die Antowrt auf das unvermeidliche Bild, von dem ich dachte, Grivok würde es noch reineditieren *zu besagtem schiel* er meinte was von nem Korken^^

Dann tu mal Grivok^^


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Enia, das ist die Antowrt auf das unvermeidliche Bild, von dem ich dachte, Grivok würde es noch reineditieren *zu besagtem schiel* er meinte was von nem Korken^^



der korken geistert hier schon 10 mal als antwort auf das schwarze loch
das editiere ich nicht mehr rein
hoechstens dir zu liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (28. Februar 2008)

Ich finde wir haben einen toten Punkt erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so jetzt können keine korken mehr produziert werden^^


----------



## Heilmichnich (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der spuckt auf den waldbrand und er geht aus, so das kein keiner toppen.
Chuck norris kann soger in nen runden raum in die ecke kacken! ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

da sag ich doch glatt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilmichnich (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss ich da noch was sagen ;D?


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bääääääm^^


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


STIRRRRRB


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Februar 2008)

Zeig mir mal, wo du da was absaugen willst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich absaugen will, dann saug ich ab. :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Februar 2008)

Ich tappe vier Ebenen und spiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiele diese kreatur aus^^


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich diese


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Da hilft nur ein Exorzismus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt ists se clean^^


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nichtmehr..


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieder clean^^


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war's erstmal mit der lieben Putzfrau...


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

dann sieht es aber bald so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stellen wir halt ne neue ein^^


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

zu spaet
und hast du notstand baumknutscher?
sollte dem so sein, hab hier was fuer dich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Da drin leben aber ganz viele kleine ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

xDDDDD
habe ich grade gefunden^^

passt zwar ned aber egal!^^
http://www.ariva.de/merkel%20möpse_a105795


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Da drin leben aber ganz viele kleine ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, da freut sich aber einer...


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beide weg...->doublekill^^


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

waffenbesitz ist strafbar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:
sorry baumdoedel
aber nur immer feuer und schwarzes loch posten ist auf dauer zu oede....
da ignoriere ich deine bilder lieber


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ist auf PvP geskillt und macht den anderen Jäger fertig um ihm die Beute zu stehlen!

Edit: ein weing zu langsam :S


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für sowas aber erlaubt^^

edit:sorry zu lahm^^


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Ob nun Waffenbesitz oder Brandstiftung...
Die Jungs hier holen einen wieder raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

die wollen das verhindern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der ist eh der coolste der zieht alle blicke auf sich^^


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> die wollen das verhindern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese treffen allerdings zufälligerweise auf den hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Diese treffen allerdings zufälligerweise auf den hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kenn den Kerl nicht. Ist das ein Killer?
In dem Fall - nicht der Beste...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

das ist der aus prison break glaube ich
und sly faengt den nicht, weil er jetzt so aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Na und da geht noch mehr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

gibt es die auf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Bestimmt.
Nur... ob die gewünsche Wirkung erzielt wird, hängt von der Apothekerin ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja...auch Apothekerinnen werden zu Zombies wenn ma sie beisst..


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

Zombies koennen gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal schaun ob sie IHN hier fertig macht denn er steht immer wieder auf


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Nach einem Punch von dem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



steht auch der nichtmehr auf!


----------



## DrKnievel (1. März 2008)

Gebt ihm schnell etwas zu essen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

Weg damit ins 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls es ein klo aus diamanten sein soll


----------



## valhe (10. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so , spiel beendet xP


----------



## Klunker (10. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der hier stht über allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (10. März 2008)

Aus dem machen wir dann mal ein Katzenfell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valhe (10. März 2008)

dann macht man nen mantel draus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (13. März 2008)

also, ich bin ja eher gegen pelze ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Also die ist geiler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Kannst du das Bild nicht kleiner machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw: Sie ist nicht geiler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kannst du das Bild nicht kleiner machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Bild ist doch optimal, kannste alles genau betrachten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das Bild ist doch optimal, kannste alles genau betrachten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, erstens ist sowas ja Geschmackssache, ich find sie hässlich,
des weiteren würde ich meinen, dass ein Bild maximal die Breite des Forums
haben sollte. Ansonsten ist es einfach nur lästig die Balken in alle Richtungen zu verschieben...


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Wer redet denn hier von der Frau.

ICH MEINE DEN HASEN!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wer redet denn hier von der Frau.
> ICH MEINE DEN HASEN!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Olol, den hab ich gar nicht gesehen...
Da haste den Nachteil eines so großen Bildes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valhe (13. März 2008)

so jetzt gehts ma weiter mit der schlacht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

da sag ich nur ZOMFG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

na der Spiegelschild wirft den Strahl aber ganz schnell zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2008)

uiii
das wird pervers/eklig/brutal
pls /close


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Sagte der pokemon fan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (18. März 2008)

Pokemons müssen sterben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Der Kerl da aber auch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Ne,ne,ne!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fährt der Panzer einfahc das Schild um.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

bei pink und gay kommt mur nur eins in den sinn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN ich bin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

das ist pwnage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (19. März 2008)

muhhahaah         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Nix da, Fleisch muss auf den Tisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

der hier ist aber viel gesünder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Ein paar von denen und weg ist der Salat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (19. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der süsse Kerl verschlingt die Schnecken gleich mit.


----------



## Ennia (19. März 2008)

salat + schnecke + frosch =




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wuahahahaha ;-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (20. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> salat + schnecke + frosch =
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    also der frosch wird einfach gegesen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

das monster kind wird kurzerhand von denen hier um die ecke gebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (20. März 2008)

der isst den netten van hellsing einfach auf      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (20. März 2008)

wenn die sonne scheint kann der auch nix machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (21. März 2008)

Dann werden die hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuchen die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen.

(Das könnt ihr nicht toppen muahaahua (Pinky und Brain sind unstopable))


----------



## Kindgenius (21. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Der Shaolinbaby fängt die Mäuse bevor sie was machen können oO


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Das Shaolinbaby sollte aber auf die Aliens achten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

gegen die men in black kann das vieh auch nix machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

und im alter haben sie ausversehen bleichmittel verwendet und dann sehen die anzüge so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Mit dem richtigen Waschmittel wäre das nicht passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grege (22. März 2008)

das hier weg zu kriegen wird schwer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

Bekommen wir alles wieder hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (22. März 2008)

Darf sein Kumpel auch mit?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Guck mal wie nörgelig der schon aussieht, weil du nur sein Putzmittelfreund Duck mitgenommen hast und nicht ihn.

xD


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

ich glaub der kann nicht mehr mit kommen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (23. März 2008)

ab auf den teller damit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

Backoffen expoldiert!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

Der hat keine Chance gegen H.J. Simpson:


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Zurück an die Arbeit Homer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

Der hier beschützt den armen Homer schon vor dem bösen alten Mann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Der kanns sich gleich neben Barney legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

Tja, die Jungs hier bereiten dem Treiben ein schnelles Ende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Den Jungs fehlt eindeutig das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

Tssts, kein Problem für mein Wundermittel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Der malt dir bestimmt auch was mit deinem Bleichmittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

Wenn der hier mit ihm fertig ist heult der wie n Baby dem man den Lolli geklaut hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

*SILENCE!!  I  KILL YOU !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Knock Knock

Who's there?

Me  ... i kill you


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

Weg mit dem in den:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: war eigentlich für den toten kerl da, aber fürs schwein gehts auch


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt?


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Naja soll schon wieder mein Löschfahrzeug antanzen?
Hm ... ne da reicht ein einfacher Frostbolt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

silence
i kill you^^


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

OK .... Eisblock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

Gute Arbeit in Photoshop, in Wirklichkeit sehen die ganz anders aus, hier z.B. die mittlere in der Eiswürfelmaschine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so zerbröselt der Keks nunmal...


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

1x Fettabsaugung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

Kein Problem, da mach ich Seife draus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

au ja viel schaum ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (23. März 2008)

stromausfall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: lol, 2 beiträge zu spät


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (23. März 2008)

Bei dem Kraftwerk kannste das mit dem Licht knicken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Wir sorgen auch so für genug Licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


überall wind


----------



## Ollav (24. März 2008)

Naja hoffentlich nicht zu viel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (24. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (24. März 2008)

Mit WoW ist es vorbei

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=A...ost&id=2479


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die haben noch was übrig an klebeband.bestimmt!


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2008)

ich sag nur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (25. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Katze kommt in die Flasche.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

und weg damit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (25. März 2008)

geht net, is überfüllt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

ab in den wald damit. da liegt ja schon genug rum. das bissl mehr fällt da gar net mehr auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (26. März 2008)

der arme wald.... brennen wir ihn einfach ab, kurz und schmerzlos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (26. März 2008)

Tadaaaaa! Feuerwehrrrr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:HEHE ich war schneller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Editamn


----------



## shuub (27. März 2008)

Der Benz sieht gleich so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (28. März 2008)

Für was gibts Mechaniker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (28. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Fast die gleiche gangstermäßige Stellung von den Mechanikern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (28. März 2008)

Hehe da kommen ein paar Polizisten und knüppeln die nieder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (28. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Polizei macht jetzt erst mal Pause.


----------



## Shadic (28. März 2008)

Dann muss halt das Militär kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (28. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (28. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eric Cartman heizt den Hippies ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (28. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Do you Question the Wisdom of the WARCHIEF??*


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2008)

nn..nei...nein ggannz sicher n-nicht!*zitter*


----------



## Saytan (28. März 2008)

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:FW1wPe...gfx/thrall1.jpg



Leider weiss er nicht das ein DuDu in Verstohlenheit ihm auflauert...


----------



## shuub (28. März 2008)

Gegen den könnt ihr nicht anstinken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (28. März 2008)

Das Comic Monster wurde wegradiert


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (29. März 2008)

Ich schneide dir den in so kleine Stücke das man den nicht mehr benutzen kann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (29. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stein schlägt Schere! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (29. März 2008)

Papier schlägt Stein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (29. März 2008)

OBIHÖRNCHEN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (29. März 2008)

Das hatten wir schon.... das ist Imba!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich habe etwas gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. März 2008)

Nun Herrscht er hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Über die welt


----------



## Saytan (29. März 2008)

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:jTUAJn.../Gurkenglas.JPG

Der gehört ins Gurkenglas


----------



## Mondryx (29. März 2008)

Ich werfe das Glas einfach hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (29. März 2008)

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:Fgrfez.../ragnaros01.jpg 

Dadurch starben viele Menschen,dass lassen sich die Helden von Azeroth nicht gefallen und machen Ragnaros den gar aus...


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (29. März 2008)

WAAGHHHHHHHHHHH WAR is coming




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(sry das musste sein ;D)


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2008)

Lässt deine Werbung mit Wasser verwichen... damit es nicht mehr lesbar ist





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (29. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Elektrizität ist gegen Wasser effektiv xD


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2008)

Weg damit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pikachu hüpft wieder raus und bringt einen Lolli mit.


----------



## zificult (30. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (30. März 2008)

Dein Bild wurde Terminiert....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (31. März 2008)

*thred wieder herforkram*
Terminator macht man mit Flüssigstickstoff Kalt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kommt keiner raus


----------



## zificult (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

und der drache ist down 11elf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadic (2. April 2008)

Er hat einen Ankh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inade (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadic (2. April 2008)

Ohne Schminke wird das nix^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exilianus (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da reicht die eine Dose nicht^^


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann eben mehr Abschminke.


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2008)

der blick is viel schlimmer:

http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=koboldmakial8.jpg

Kobold-Maki > all


----------



## Exilianus (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was der mit der Schlange macht , macht er mit dem Ding+Baum^^


----------



## luXz (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der hat dein kroko am genack^^


----------



## Tahult (2. April 2008)

Jetzt nicht mehr...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. April 2008)

der hier nächt ihn wieder an =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (3. April 2008)

Der muss aber noch bissl üben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2008)

da haben`s schon an lehra



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exilianus (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^ konnte nicht bestellen^^


----------



## Alion (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skript funktioniert wieder nicht. *Am PC abreagier* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2008)

Na, sowas macht man aber nicht. Schnell mal wieder reapieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (3. April 2008)

TADAA!!! Wie neu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. April 2008)

dieser Computer bringt aber um einiges mehr an leistung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hal aus 2001 Odyssee im Weltraum


----------



## luXz (4. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiß nimmer weiter der rote licht hat mich verwirrt


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

KAPUTT!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*kaputter geht immer^^*


----------



## Jácks (5. April 2008)

schnell n neues,geiles gerät nachkaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkrex (5. April 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8OggLSkC7gA
die arme tastatur
DAs kiddy macht alles kaputt.
sry hab kein biuld gefunden aber live ist es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (5. April 2008)

Erstmal hallo @ Buffed-Community   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Supernanny soll helfen ...


----------



## Jácks (5. April 2008)

da guckt der hier blöd aus der wäsche
http://www.branchen-baer.de/fileadmin/user...-%20FOTOLIA.jpg


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2008)

So einer brauch nen Schnuller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verdammt,es funzt


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da wacht jeder auf ;-)


----------



## Tahult (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

Die sind aus Wachs und Wachs schmilzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (5. April 2008)

Wird schnell gelöscht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der blockiert alles


----------



## Tahult (5. April 2008)

wahahahaha^^
Da hilft nur noch eins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon besetzt ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so geht es auch


----------



## Tahult (5. April 2008)

Aber nicht übertreiben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. April 2008)

gib ihm was zuessen,dann sieht er so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (5. April 2008)

Ein bisschen hier weg ein bisschen da weg!
Jaja das Fett ist schnell ab!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

Na, geht doch!!!
Bisschen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier, 

ein wenig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

da 

und schon sieht's wieder okay aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, oder auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. April 2008)

Aliens kommen in den Knast




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

Da müssen dann aber erst noch die Experten ran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. April 2008)

Und es stammt von diesem Ufo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

Har Har Har!!! 
Kniet nieder vor euren neuen Unterdrückern, schwächliche Erdenbürger!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Das Alien ist stärker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

Ripley > Alien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die kanone > die andere kanone da^^


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

*boooom*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (6. April 2008)

Da drin kann sich dein *booom* austoben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

Hab da mal was anderes reingepackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (6. April 2008)

Da bleibt nicht lange was über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

Die Maus hat auch nicht mehr viel Zeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (6. April 2008)

Das soll ein Hund sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat irgendwie Ähnlichkeit mit Joda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hundefänger gerufen und weg is der köter


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

Dann wird halt ein neues Kuscheltier besorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Glück gibts Schrotflinten.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

der hat ne besserE waffe
edit meinte besser waffe kling doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. April 2008)

Aber als er rüber wollte zum Hund kam Ihm der Zug entgegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (7. April 2008)

hier hat die fahrt ein ende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Nimmt man halt das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Da war doch was? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

Also das finde ich gar nicht gut. Mach was anderes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Bist du zu weich oder wie? Was passiert ist, ist passiert. -.-


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der baut das wieder auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bist du zu weich oder wie? Was passiert ist, ist passiert. -.-


Hier gehts nicht um weich sein oder nicht. An diesem Tag sind sehr viele Menschen gestorben und ich finde man sollte so etwas nicht für so ein Spiel nehmen. Sowas lernt man wenn man etwas älter und reifer ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um weich sein oder nicht. An diesem Tag sind sehr viele Menschen gestorben und ich finde man sollte so etwas nicht für so ein Spiel nehmen. Sowas lernt man wenn man etwas älter und reifer ist.



Wenn du es nicht wahr haben willst, dass so etwas passiert, dann bist du auf dieser Welt falsch. Ich bin Realist.


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören zu spamen und weitermachen?


----------



## Incontemtio (7. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um weich sein oder nicht.



Es geht darum wie man mit bestimmten Ereignissen umgeht. 



Qonix schrieb:


> An diesem Tag sind sehr viele Menschen gestorben und ich finde man sollte so etwas nicht für so ein Spiel nehmen. Sowas lernt man wenn man etwas älter und reifer ist.



Durch die hier schon öfter "in die Schlacht" geworfenen" Atompilze sind viel mehr Menschen gestorben, was aber kein Argument dafür ist sich nicht über die Bilder des 9.11 zu beschweren. Viel mehr muss man sagen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass man den Tod von Menschen (die mir völlig unbekannt sind und in keiner Weise nahe stehen) nicht überbewerten sollte. In jeder Sekunde stirbt ein Mensch, alle zwei Minuten jemand durch Waffengewalt, alle 30 Sekunden durch eine Krankheit die in unseren westlichen Ländern nicht tödlich geendet hätte etc. Würde ich um all diese Menschen trauern, hätte ich wenig Freude am Leben. Man sollte versuchen sich nicht durch den allgemein vorgegeben Verhaltskodex halten sondern sich überlegen worauf dieser beruht. Das Tabu solche Motive (die einen geschichtlichen Wirklichkeitsbezug) haben in "Spielen" zu verwenden ist Blödsinn, da es keinen wirklichen moralischen Grund gibt dieses zu unterlassen, viel mehr sollte man sich fragen was für eine Art Umgang mit dem Tod wünschenswerter ist, die Verdrängung oder eine gewisse Akzeptanz des Todes als Teil des Menschseins (soweit dieses mit den natürlichen Verhaltensmustern der Menschen vereinbar ist).



simion schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören zu spamen und weitermachen?



"Wir" spammen nicht. "Wir" diskutieren nur über eine im Threadverlauf aufgeworfene Fragestellung, die den Thread als solchen beeinflussen könnte.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aleine geht das aber ned darum sinds paar mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und postet bilder ..
hier wurd schon 400mal chuck norris gepostet der mehr menschen getötet hat ..
es ist nur ein spiel ..


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2008)

http://www.fortunewatch.com/wp-content/upl...oney_hg_wht.gif
ohne geld geht nix.
und das ist jetzt pfutsch


----------



## Tahult (7. April 2008)

Dann machen wir halt neues.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der ist nicht ganz heile geblieben ...


----------



## Tahult (7. April 2008)

Egal. Dann eben weg mit dem Teil...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Und die kommt auch weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (7. April 2008)

Alles zusammen kommt dann hier hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Das ist eine Bilderschlacht. Keine Geschichte ala "Du, Ich und der Drucker." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Öhm das ist hier eine Bilderschlacht und keine Bildergeschichte ;-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (7. April 2008)

Okay...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (7. April 2008)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören diese bescheuertenBilder aus WoW zu Posten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das ist total bescheuert, da könnte ja jeder einfach seinen WoW Char posten und sagen: Ähh meiner ist viel besser als deiner.

B2T: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus so ner Kuh kriegt man nen schönen Teppich.


----------



## Tahult (8. April 2008)

So'n Hocker is auch "kuhl"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (8. April 2008)

dein stuhl > pwnd bei ihr hintern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (8. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dein bild warnicht da, deshalb nehm ich nochmal das davor^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine milch mehr
/edith:sollte ein messer sein das unten


----------



## Ollav (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (8. April 2008)

Metzgerei > Kuh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das passiert mit dem Kollegen, wenn der Metzger nicht aufpasst xD


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

*hust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (8. April 2008)

Prost!!! *schluck*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (9. April 2008)

Rauchen tötet(auch wenn man schon tod ist):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (9. April 2008)

Kleines Ratespiel: Wer ist/war das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ausgestorbenes voltobal


XD


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mewtwo ist aber viel Stärker!!!11!!


----------



## zificult (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Desportar
haha mein freund. Unlicht ist immun gegen Psycho. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

awas pikatschuuuu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (9. April 2008)

Evil Pikachu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (9. April 2008)

Kann man annähen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Kann man annähen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die haben schon den ganzen faden aufgebraucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (9. April 2008)

Kein Problem!! Dann nehmen wir eben anderen.
"Legendären" Faden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Kein Problem!! Dann nehmen wir eben anderen.
> "Legendären" Faden...
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das passt sogar in das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit soner coolen perücke voll Np^^


----------



## Tahult (10. April 2008)

Den da oben kenn ich. Das ist der kleine Bruder von Disco Stu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Der war 24 h mit der hier verheiratet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Arrg, falsch, Petty war in der Folge in welcher Selma die "angebliche Frau" heiratet mit Disco Stu verheiratet! Aber ich hab kein Bock das Bild zu ändern...


----------



## simion (10. April 2008)

Die wird in China gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Die wird in China gesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


china ist schon mit was anderem beschäftigt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht lustig.


----------



## simion (10. April 2008)

Warum postest du es dann?


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stfu mit text ohne bilder -.- die sind ned erlaubt


----------



## Tahult (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (10. April 2008)

Was das bringen soll weiß keiner ^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Harhar...Da ist Darth Mother ne weile beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw...Wie kann man Bilder direkt einbinden so, dass sie direkt in Original-Größe zu sehen sind?
Einfach die Klammern posten pls :>


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2008)

[.img]http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=2681[./img]


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Danke Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch an Bilder Hochladen gewöhnen... *stöhn*


----------



## Tan (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jens maul > mini darth vader


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Phew phew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

DAS ist phewphew



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bidde was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bidde was?
> ...


noch nie was von den Zerg gehört? XD


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aliens > Zerg


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das sieht für mich aber sehr nach ner einfachen tischdecke aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Hau ab, husch! Zurück ins Körbchen! :>


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hau ab, husch! Zurück ins Körbchen! :>


wieso wo er recht hat hat er recht XD


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die strickt nicht mehr lange...Pööser Witz :>


----------



## zificult (11. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Die strickt nicht mehr lange...Pööser Witz :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glaub ich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2008)

lieber das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pöser magnet > herzschrittmacher


----------



## luXz (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Genf (dpa) - Ein gigantischer Magnet mit dem Gewicht von vier Jumbo-Jets ist am europäischen Teilchenforschungszentrum Cern bei Genf montiert worden. Der zentrale Teil des CMS-Detektors an der größten Forschungsmaschine der Welt wiegt 1920 Tonnen, wie das Cern am Mittwoch berichtete. Der Magnet ist 16 Meter hoch, 17 Meter breit und 13 Meter lang und musste von einem eigens konstruierten Spezialkran rund 100 Meter in die unterirdische Experimentierhalle versenkt werden - bei einem seitlichen Spielraum von nur 20 Zentimetern. Für die Aktion waren mehr als zehn Stunden angesetzt.


etwas größerer magnet der macht deinen fertig^^


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bäm :>


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Ein bisscher davon und alles verschwindet in einer Wolke...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bäm hofmannscher wasserzersetzer

say goddbye to wasser and say hello to sauerstoff und wasserstoff xD


----------



## Tahult (12. April 2008)

Juhu!!! Endlich gibt's wieder O und H.^^
*Chemiebaukasten rauskram*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (12. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Die strickt nicht mehr lange...Pööser Witz :>



Ist das deine Oma ?


----------



## Dévoro (12. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Juhu!!! Endlich gibt's wieder O und H.^^
> *Chemiebaukasten rauskram*
> 
> 
> ...




Der wurde sicherlich an diesem Etwas ausprobiert..:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Guibärchen (12. April 2008)

Wo wir schon bei zerg sind ^^

Hydralisk> dein vieh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. April 2008)

duke hält dir den rücken frei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Lukas (12. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> duke hält dir den rücken frei
> 
> 
> 
> ...










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Duke braucht aber immer zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dévoro (12. April 2008)

Der_Lukas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das soll eine tötliche Waffe sein?


   BÄM.. wenn er loslegt, kann Duke einpacken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Kindgenius (12. April 2008)

Dévoro schrieb:


> Das soll eine tötliche Waffe sein?
> BÄM.. wenn er loslegt, kann Duke einpacken!
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kam ja gestern xD


----------



## luXz (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der hat ne doppelnase xD


----------



## Kindgenius (12. April 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> der hat ne doppelnase xD




ach du scheiße xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die richtens schon


----------



## Tahult (12. April 2008)

Hoffentlich versauen die das nicht so wie bei ihm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die rache des kleinen jungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mal wieder der gute, alte korken. diesmal allerdings in den lauf


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (12. April 2008)

Ich lass mal die Luft aus den Gläsern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. April 2008)

DER mag eher rauchen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sorry rauchverbot


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

der hat sich wegen dem rauchverbot umgebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

weis zwar nicht,wer das ist,aber er errinert sehr an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. April 2008)

Den gibts doch gar nicht mehr, heute ist Fred Fuchs angesagt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Lukas (13. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Den gibts doch gar nicht mehr, heute ist Fred Fuchs angesagt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaub der Hund mag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so sieht der hund aus wen Chuck Norris mit ihm fertig is.


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

Baahh bloß weg damit,ab zum Schlachthof da er warten die hier ihn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. April 2008)

Ich sage nur: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und noch n zitat aus southpark war so ähnlich glaub ich
"alle tieren töten und die tiere die nicht töten sind dumme tiere wie schildkröten"


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich sage nur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sind aber nur 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: war wohl doch wer schneller...


----------



## luXz (13. April 2008)

allerdings xD und mein beitrag dazu rockt^^


----------



## Vexoka (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vegetarier? - Mein Essen scheißt auf deins!


----------



## Sienna (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So viel zum Thema Kuh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so viel zum  Thema Burger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ende der Fettleibigkeit (mit etwas Bewgung zusätzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Jokkerino (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der macht die Ernte kaputt


----------



## Tahult (14. April 2008)

Chemische Keule > das Vieh, das die Ernte kaputt macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inade (14. April 2008)

da hilft kein spray mehr im gegenteil ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. April 2008)

da macht der gute freund hier einfach "happs" und weg is die made 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inade (14. April 2008)

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (14. April 2008)

naja der hier ist aber schneller^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (14. April 2008)

noch schneller...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (14. April 2008)

bumm^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. April 2008)

3...2...1...BOOM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inade (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hmmm daher kommt also der mutant aus dem film "Creep"
der gestern abend kam^^
p.s. sau geiler film xD


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist schleichtwerbung 11111!!!!!


----------



## luXz (14. April 2008)

nö was soll mir das bringen?^^
wer den film kennt würd wissen wen ich meine der kam gestern abend^^


----------



## Kindgenius (14. April 2008)

Erinnert mich an Resident Evil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Das Spiel war einfach genial!


----------



## Ollav (14. April 2008)

Hellsing > Zombis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Radierer>Cartoon


----------



## Ollav (14. April 2008)

Edding > Radiergummi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (14. April 2008)

Spiritus > Edding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (14. April 2008)

nananana, sowas is gefährlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dévoro (15. April 2008)

lösch den gleich mit..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2008)

strib junge stirb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (15. April 2008)

Pulp Fiction ftw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (15. April 2008)

Vincent Vega > all   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (15. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Vincent Vega > all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm, eigentlich ja nicht.
Nachher wird er ja von Butch umgebracht. Bei 1:31:45, falls du den Film als Datei auf deinem PC hast und mal nachgucken willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (15. April 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich ja nicht.
> Nachher wird er ja von Butch umgebracht. Bei 1:31:45, falls du den Film als Datei auf deinem PC hast und mal nachgucken willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weiß ich wohl. 
Meinte damit ja eigentlich auch seinen Coolness-Faktor.^^


----------



## Jockurt (15. April 2008)

Dann stimme ich dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (17. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (18. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blitzeinschlag -> Stromausfall -> nix mehr mit Button drücken (weil nix mehr funzt!) *hrr-hrr*


----------



## Tahult (18. April 2008)

*in den Keller geh und Notstromaggregat anschalt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2008)

jetzt wo wa wieder stom haben können wa kekse machen !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (19. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (19. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (19. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

now....you will DIE!


(kennt jemand den typ?^^ einer bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ollav (20. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

die hier gefällt mir besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die hier gefällt mir besser
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



höh welches spiel sit das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die hier gefällt mir besser
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich denke mal der hier (Klick Hier!) hält so en paar kugeln locker aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

Not Found

The requested URL /bilder/sunwell_800x.jpg was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch10 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server at kotchagh.ko.buffed.de Port 80

.. nedma bilder posten kanner^^

edit meint @klunker .. das bild kahm raus als ich metal gear solid girls eingegeben hab xD


----------



## Ollav (20. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (20. April 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hast du davon du Scheiß Hippie >.<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (20. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Satan pwnt Kenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laut southpark sieht gott so aus...wie jesus schon sagte"die welt ist nicht bereit dafür"


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schönheits OP pwnt hässlichen Gott ^_^


----------



## Jokkerino (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurbel-Strombetrieb ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Edit: War zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (21. April 2008)

Pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Edit: Wie du einfach dein Bild geändert hast -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Defekte Knarre


----------



## Realcynn (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ab in zoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Der will aber wieder raus und er hat ein gutes Argument.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (21. April 2008)

Hmm, doof nur, dass das Wichtigste fehlt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. April 2008)

dann benutzt er halt keine waffe,schaft er auch so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (22. April 2008)

was ist das bitte fürn ne drecksscheiße hier?
warum kommt das bild nur 1 sek und danach komm ipb bild?!


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Tja, also für diese "drecksscheiße" hier, ist nicht das Forum verantwortlich, ich sehe die Bilder, liegt wohl dann an dir.


----------



## Nevad (22. April 2008)

Die anderen Bilder seh ich,aber mein eigenes nicht ;-)


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

ist doch gar nicht so schwer

du gehst auf google.ch, suchts nen bild, lässt es dir in originalgrösse anzeigen und kopierst den Link. Dann hier auf Antworten und oben bei der Auswahl auf das Bäumchenbild klicken, den Link einfügen und gut ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (22. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (22. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ist doch gar nicht so schwer
> 
> du gehst auf google.ch, suchts nen bild, lässt es dir in originalgrösse anzeigen und kopierst den Link. Dann hier auf Antworten und oben bei der Auswahl auf das Bäumchenbild klicken, den Link einfügen und gut ist.
> 
> ...




Da war aber wieder ein Witzbold am Werke..
Ich glaub ich hab schon um die 300 Bilder verlinkt,das sollte eigentlich kein Problem für mich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich doofes Bild über mir -.-


----------



## Tan (23. April 2008)

mit denen schlägt man auch noch die letzten zähne raus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

der wird einfach zerfetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (23. April 2008)

schwert > messer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (24. April 2008)

es ergibt keinen sinn^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

wieso?   wer kann besser mit einem Schwert umgehen als Link??


----------



## Tahult (24. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> wieso?   wer kann besser mit einem Schwert umgehen als Link??


Der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

ich warte einfach bis er im 3. teil zerfällt. und dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvanoshei (24. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> ich warte einfach bis er im 3. teil zerfällt. und dann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OWNED!


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

der chirurg richtet das schon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (24. April 2008)

Der Chirurg macht alles falsch, der hier zeigt ihm wie es richtig geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (24. April 2008)

wie denn mit solchen augen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Das problem lässt sich lösen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (24. April 2008)

pass auf, dass du dir nicht auf die hand schlägst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (24. April 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> pass auf, dass du dir nicht auf die hand schlägst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sry dein bild war weg.
aber vllt meintest du das^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

und wenn alles gut geht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

und irgendwann fangen sie an dein Gras zu sammeln :] (oder dein Beerlauch^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

dann werden sie bestraft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Irgendwann landen sie dann hier und lernen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: picollo war schneller...


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

jaja und bald sehen sie dann so aus :]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Mmmh, lecker...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Affenhirn auf Eis!


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

daraufhin muss er 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> daraufhin muss er
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht assozieren...pwnen


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

ich wollte das ja nur zensieren.. den solche bilder hätten sehr abstössig sein können... und das will ich hier lieba nich posten^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Macht keinen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

wenn der tornado kommt bringt ihm das fliegen auch nicht viel^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der dirtdevil saugt den glatt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (26. April 2008)

echter teufel > dirtdevil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


light>dark angel


----------



## Tan (27. April 2008)

schattenmonster > light




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (27. April 2008)

Bannkreis > Schattendings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DECURSE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der macht dich platt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (28. April 2008)

Maiev > Illidan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2008)

ohne denen schafft sie es nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (28. April 2008)

is nich, weil wipe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. April 2008)

Kein Problem wenn Lucy das richtige Werkzeug hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Wird einfach geschmolzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wasser Elementar Löscht auch die heisseste Flamme.


----------



## Tan (30. April 2008)

der wird aber wegen seinen tollen dropps die ganze zeit von chinesischen bauern (farmern...) abgefarmt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

sry muss sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sind gerade damit beschaftigt,darueber zu trauern


----------



## Villano (30. April 2008)

die sendung musste leider unterbrochen werden^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (1. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann wird halt musik gehört^^


----------



## Tan (1. Mai 2008)

aus den boxen kommt keine musik raus, die ham letztens zu viel Wasser abbekommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

schnell die kopfhörer rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarax (2. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuch mal so Musik zu hören.


----------



## Tan (2. Mai 2008)

kommt ganz drauf an, wie dick die "dinger" sin. da kommt dann immer was durch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarax (2. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Feuer bekommt man schnell wieder aus.


----------



## razielsun (2. Mai 2008)

die welle bezwing ich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (2. Mai 2008)

Und dann bricht die Eiszeit hinein und du endest als Eiswürfel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (2. Mai 2008)

na das sind ja mal süsse mädels, need LUSTKILLER: (das bild war unter google^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (3. Mai 2008)

da hilft nur eins....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> da hilft nur eins....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tote kekse krümeln nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Feuer schmilzt dein billiges Eisen mit der Zeit, da sich dein Metall ca. bei 500° schmelzen lässt.

Feuer > Hammer


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

stromausfall


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

stromgenerator ftw


----------



## Tan (3. Mai 2008)

ökostrom > blöder stromgenerator




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enigmo (4. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachwachsende Rohstoffe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (4. Mai 2008)

Kann dein Bild irgentwie nicht sehen


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

Enigmo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is das n baumstumpf??


----------



## Tan (5. Mai 2008)

bei so einer sackgasse hilft nur noch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

ich find die taste nicht ._.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

versteh ich jetzt nicht wirklich den zusammenhang...

aber ich sag einfach mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarax1212 (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und als versuch wird gleich mal eine frau an die wand geklebt


----------



## Tan (7. Mai 2008)

*schnipp, schnapp*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

stein > schere^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

http://www.papierdirekt.de/db_pics/standard/122_2.jpg
papier>stein


----------



## Ollav (7. Mai 2008)

Schere > Papier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dickes schwert > schere


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

wiefiel das wohl kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (7. Mai 2008)

damit wird einfach geheizt, damit man nich so viel steuern zahlen muss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (9. Mai 2008)

da helfen wa doch mal nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (9. Mai 2008)

Das war zuviel das Guten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -jp- (9. Mai 2008)

Noch ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (9. Mai 2008)

-jp- schrieb:


> Noch ein Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist da der Zusammenhang mit dem Vorposter?


----------



## -jp- (9. Mai 2008)

Ähm sorry, mir is nich aufgefallen dass es hier überhaupt einen Zusammenhang gibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (9. Mai 2008)

hier ist ein bild zum vorbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und das feuer wird immer größer...


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei dem Strahl hat das Feuerchen keine Chance!


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sex change


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Mai 2008)

Stein > Schere: 

http://www.iam.unibe.ch/~liwicki/web/austr...r%20angetan.JPG

*Edited by Noxiel*
Ein größeres Bild haben wir nicht gefunden, hm? (3.264 x 2.448 Pixel)

Bitte etwas verkleinern oder Thumbnail anhängen. Bis dahin als Link editiert.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Mai 2008)

hau hau und ein steinbruch hau ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (12. Mai 2008)

also ich zerkleinere steine lieber auf die brachialere art^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Mai 2008)

dann hoffe ich mal das das noch keiner gepostet hat, aber das ist meine antwort auf zerstören^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (13. Mai 2008)

Wenn der Klimawandel weiter voranschreitet ersäuft dein Eisbär.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. Mai 2008)

Dem ist entgegenzuarbeiten!
Swimmy schafft Abhilfe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*stech*


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Angstblase. Ist nicht mit "Schaden"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg gabriel


----------



## Tan (13. Mai 2008)

der priester deines vertrauens kann´s dispelln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der liebe Varg verdrischt deinen Priester!


----------



## Sch1z0phr3n1c (13. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjo der wird erstmal richtig schön in die bunte Blümchen Gesellschaft gedrängt

mfg Schizo und die anderen


----------



## Yuukami (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spiegel XcDDDDDDD qird auf die zurückgeworfen


----------



## Succubie (14. Mai 2008)

probier's mal damit^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (14. Mai 2008)

all die farben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (15. Mai 2008)

die is so alt und moddrig, da kommt alles durch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+ Deckel Abschrauben + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (17. Mai 2008)

da hilft nur eins....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

der hier is bessa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zeit für ein du du du duelllll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

der darf aber nicht vk werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Mai 2008)

Ah, was! Bei Stiftung Warentest liegt ein I-R-R-T-U-M vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nehmen sie HANS und irrtümer gehören der vergangenheit an


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (21. Mai 2008)

und das ist das ende vom lied:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Hah! Rezze 4 free!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Ganz schön klein, dein Bild.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Und da willst du mit dem Winz-Fernglas weiterkommen? Tzzz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

du willst mich wohl vereiern, 'look at this one':




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Hmm, das Teil sieht auch nicht alles.
Mein Asteroid > deine Schüssel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

nix da, captain hero wird meine schüssel beschützen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm, Cpt. Hero hat ein Problem... Zuviel Bier bekommt selbst ihm nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

SCHNELL!!, ein eimer muss her^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Grad noch rechtzeitig... Ihm wurde schon ganz anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

puh, die kleine ziege hatte sich nemmich schon mal in sicherheit begeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

das hier und ein bisschen stoff, und das problem ist gelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Verdammt!!! 2 linke Hände...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

hick hack, händchen ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

No way!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

sag deinem handschuh 'goodbye':




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Ha!!! Den hol ich da noch fix raus!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

wenn du damit die überreste zusammenkratzen möchtest, gerne^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Kehrblech ftw^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

und aus der asche steigt dan der hier auf und zerstört dein kehrblech (obwohl dort eigentlich keine asche zurück bleibt^^):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Die Vogeljagdsaison ist hiermit eröffnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

blöd nur wenn man auf die falschen vögel schießst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Ja sry ich brauch nun mal ne Brille


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vorsicht vor ihm


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Hah! Pallybubble und die Gefahr ist gegessen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Hast du genug Zielwasser getrunken mein Freund?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Massenbannung = OWND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Dann besieg ich mich halt selbst. Mein melee Shami kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Bam weg ist der Priest


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Dann kommt eine kleine lv 52 Schurkin, die besiegt mich dann weil sie Schurkin ist und ich Shami.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

So nun seid ihr wieder dran nachdem ich maln bissl SELF OWND gemacht hab


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

der ist beim taschendiebstahl aufgeflogen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keksmowl (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


leuchtfeuer^^


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( Muha! Ich weiss, man kann ihm nicht resisten, aber es wäre doch schön.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

ach, es gibt immer einen weg jemanden zu finden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der findet se alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Augenklappe drauf und es ist erstmal vorbei mit gucken...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

da ist die klappe über:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Stein > Schere^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

uhhhh, schau mal was in dem stein drinne ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(und das sehe ich ohne den auf zu machen...das sagen mir meine hellseherischen fähigkeiten^^)


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Naja, erstmal schauen, ob der überhaupt echt ist...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

schnell nachgeforscht, und...hier, das echtheits-zertifikat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Das ist eine Fälschung. Wird schnell vernichtet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

einmal das feuerschen da rein, und aus isses:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Pass aber auf, dass die Kanne nicht umkippt. Hat schlimme Folgen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. Mai 2008)

EISPICKEL AHOIIIII!!!!!:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wech issa


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

is man für die Zeit der verbesserten verstohlenheit net Leuchtfeuer immun?


----------



## Oonâgh (24. Mai 2008)

Du meinst nach Vanish? Nein, das ist nur "erhöhte Verstohlenheit". Gegen Leuchtfeuer immun sein geht glaub ich garnicht.

Btt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gute Kärcher süffelt die Suppe wieder weg..


----------



## Succubie (24. Mai 2008)

und wenn man dann nicht aufpasst...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (26. Mai 2008)

tja da hilft wohl nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (26. Mai 2008)

Mir scheint, du hast da ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



durch's Nadelöhr gedrückt! Oder es zumindest versucht ...


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (26. Mai 2008)

Habs auch geschafft seh wie mächtig ich bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Verdammt!!! Ist das klein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (27. Mai 2008)

tja da guckste!


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

hehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Hahaha^^ Sehr cool!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic: Aber die Gäste warten doch schon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alter,wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

hab ich iwann mal gefunden.. bc war grade raus, bt grade drauf gepatcht und joa es war 3 uhr anchts...da hat man nix zu tun, außer illidan bilder zu suchen ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

= OWNED!


----------



## Erim (28. Mai 2008)

Nihil.... nichts.... wirklich nichts....


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

jo sind alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (29. Mai 2008)

also ich kann da kein bild erkennen


----------



## Succubie (29. Mai 2008)

da ist ja auch einfach...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (30. Mai 2008)

wir hätten aber gerne MEER (-e + h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) als NICHTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (30. Mai 2008)

und das trinken wa nun wieder weg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (30. Mai 2008)

Was wollen wir Wasser, wenn wir ´nen echtes Kilkenny ham können?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorsicht vor den Bösen Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber vorsorgen


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Homers Letzte Rettung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den packt er net


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Das war's dann wohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nop die ORcs ham von Sauron moderne Waffensysteme gekriegt


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nop die ORcs ham von Sauron moderne Waffensysteme gekriegt



oO Das ist kein Bild wenn ich mich nicht irre??!


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

sondern?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

sondern?


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> sondern?



*am Kopf kratz* Du kennst schon den Unterschied zwischen Wörten und Bildern oder????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Poste nen Bild Jung!^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

is bei dir kein bild zu sehen?


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> is bei dir kein bild zu sehen?



Öööhhhm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nö!?


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> is bei dir kein bild zu sehen?



Öööhhhm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nö!?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenndes jetzt net siehst, dann liegts an dir


----------



## Tan (31. Mai 2008)

*undschuldsblick aufsetz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares 1887 (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zack und gelöscht


----------



## CharlySteven (31. Mai 2008)

mhh feuer bekämpft man mit wasser (auch wenn die feuerwehr in den graben rutscht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares 1887 (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine welle die jedes feuer löscht :O


----------



## Deanne (31. Mai 2008)

Welle? Wie wärs mit einem netten kleinen Staudamm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2008)

Auch  ein Damm hält nicht alles aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pff das wird einfach aufgesaugt


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schwamm rennt weg


----------



## Tan (1. Juni 2008)

sogar die teletubbies haben mehr sinn als dieser schwamm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die wird schnell wieder zusammen geflickt


----------



## Tan (1. Juni 2008)

geht nur, wenn man auch fahrn kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem bestimmt


----------



## Tahult (1. Juni 2008)

Sonne > Schnee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2008)

Wer braucht schon Sonne? Es gibt ja Lampen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (1. Juni 2008)

ok, dann halt lampen ownen.... 

Stromausfall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2008)

Nimmt man halt Generator:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (1. Juni 2008)

nicht zu den preisen
http://www.autodino.de/autonews/wp-content...07/12/21434.jpg


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Es gibt auch Generatoren, die man mittels Körperkraft (Treten) antreibt!^^


----------



## Tan (2. Juni 2008)

daher ich über mir kein bild sehe... beziehe ich mich auf den dadrüber.


--> Gas is das neue Benzin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde gerne mitschlachten aber weiß leider nicht wie man ein Bild einfügt. Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hui, danke Tan. Meins war schon fast leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (7. Juni 2008)

hierhin darfstes nicht mitnehmen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt, deswegen nehm ich lieber das mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juni 2008)

aber der hier riecht das zeug und beißt dich dann tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (7. Juni 2008)

Nicht wenn ich ihm vorher das gebe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vermischt mit dem da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann passiert das.


----------



## Tahult (7. Juni 2008)

Wäre clever gewesen, ihm den hier hinzustellen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Tropfen hätte den Einmer dennoch zum überlaufen gebracht.


----------



## EmJaY (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niagarafälle > kleiner Wassertropfen


----------



## Tan (7. Juni 2008)

Dürre > viel Wasser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasenkeks (7. Juni 2008)

Aquädukt besiegt Dürre!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (8. Juni 2008)

Ach ja, wie ging das noch: Was du hast so hart aufgebaut, hab ich dir in einer Nacht umgeklaubt xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (10. Juni 2008)

wäre man bloß nicht auf der hinfahrt umgekippt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (11. Juni 2008)

Ach, das is ja kein Ding! Wozu gibts den die gelben Engel xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Juni 2008)

Jaha!!! Deine gelben Engel hol ich mit einem Magischen Pfeil von Legolas vom Himmel xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (12. Juni 2008)

Ha, dann kommt aber mein Will Turner im Angriffs-Modus und haut deinem Lego die doofen Ohren ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gg sieg über fsk ^^


----------



## Tan (12. Juni 2008)

in China is´n Sack Reis umgefallen > wayne interressierts?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (12. Juni 2008)

Sack Reis < Yoda



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaius kamui (12. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3308:viren_in...y_inline.jpg]

krippe virus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wat nu joda?


----------



## Tan (12. Juni 2008)

Arzneimittel > plöder Virus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tut mir ja leid um joda aber die stehen hier schon nen par järchen


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überlass das mal Hammy und Red Bull 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadAngel (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Juni 2008)

Tja...nichts ist sicher^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (13. Juni 2008)

Da hilft nur noch ne vernünftige Firewall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Juni 2008)

Aber zu gut sollte sie auch nicht sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonith (13. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3324:1205595512454.jpg]


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Make Love, not war ;D


----------



## gaius kamui (13. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3325:imgres.htm]

was liebe alles anrichten kann^^


----------



## gaius kamui (13. Juni 2008)

ups sry

[attachment=3326:Men_I_love_hate_01.jpg]


----------



## Tan (14. Juni 2008)

Was anderes is mir nich eingefallen, aber NY > Hate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (14. Juni 2008)

Berlin > NY




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaius kamui (14. Juni 2008)

Strassbourg/Straßburg schlägt Berlin^^





[attachment=3336:3500482_...rasbourg.jpg]


----------



## Tahult (14. Juni 2008)

Kotzen trifft Strassbourg/Straßburg kritisch für 4078.
Kotzen gewinnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (15. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, Ortsschilder xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



l33t scheißt auf fucking ^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

der wollte auch mal l33t sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit wäre dann auch der Ur-Emo pwnd!


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

i have lost my emo friend
plx helmp me find hin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



puh hab ihn gefunden. Hat sich aber gut versteckt ^^


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal gepustet und die chinesen sehen aus wie das in der pfanne


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2008)

der koch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit plasmafeuer wird es so schoen braun


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der rost...


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b00m!


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muhaha!


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2008)

Die arme Umwelt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

hier isser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- real god of south park !


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2008)

der mus nur ein mal pusten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

halo ist von microsoft
windows ist von microsoft also ist die einfachste mäglichkeite den masterchief zu killen die hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2008)

deshalb steig ich mac um und grinse wie der hier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

hmm dachte du bist bisle anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2008)

neee aber dein ava kriegt was weil er die kekse gegessen hatt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

das wird dann wohl ne ice cat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2008)

tiermenschen?gehoeren zum chaos.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

Vampire machen so ne Tiermenschenarmee putt (zumindest als ich noch TT aktiv war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hilft ein Daywalker - Vampir, der selber jagdt auf seine "Artgenossen" macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

tja gegen den loost er aber ab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

da wo der herkommt gibts auch noch was anderes
genau das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

oho, na die würd ich auch mal beissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol, im Hinterdrung kommt grad Miroke (oder wie man den auch immer schreibt) aus Inu Yasha


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

bilder posten du ... du ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jap heisst glaubs miroke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber fand ja kagome da immer besser *g*


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

miiiiaaaaauuuuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

find die hier lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

ach dann kommt halt kill bill cat und hackt deine emo katze weg *g* find da bild so cuul XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

so sieht er seinentwegen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

haha war schneller *g*


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

das zweite bild ownet dich trotzdem *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

meinst du so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

sein neuer job:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so sieht er dann aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dindresto (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rezzen


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

shamis haben noch tolle totems
hier eins das man sogar mitnehmen kann Xd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dindresto (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

arghh wieder zu langsam.
dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kalt!


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

fire < mantle of lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dragon1 deins ist ja total vorbei gepeilt oder was hat ein hund mit feuer zu tun?


----------



## Dindresto (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetz kommt der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

der da pwnAGed all .. wer das video ned kennt .. kukste luink drunter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...VideoID=9731276


----------



## Dindresto (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was machste jetz?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

jetzt gibts pots



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: und hellscream ist cooler als arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hellscream wird wenigstens nie abgefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

wenn er sie versucht zu machen kommt er da rein: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

der hier hat ne schönere axt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kommen dann die leichentei... ähm ja da kann man dann essen ! ^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

man kann auch auf dem fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomwalker (24. Juni 2008)

Das wär auch das erste, was ich retten würde(aber nicht wegen Pornos^^)


----------



## Death_Master (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn der kommt, gibt es keine Rettung mehr!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*auseinander schraub*


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

rache fuer putt gemacht burg!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dindresto (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



REZZEN !


----------



## Tyrade (24. Juni 2008)

dann kommt aber der:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(nein, bin ich nicht selber)


----------



## Dindresto (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rezzen ftw !


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

killt der halt beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aerger...


----------



## Tyrade (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht übel für den armen schurken aus.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

repair 4tw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrade (25. Juni 2008)

hm, schade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (25. Juni 2008)

Diese Probleme kann nur einer lösen!


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (25. Juni 2008)

sorry ging irgentwie nicht. Eigentlich hätte da ein chuk Norris Bild erscheinen sollen!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrade (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da isser tot.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frauen und Technik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

das ist auch n spiegel o.O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Es kommt was kommen muss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

hier stand schwachsinn...


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

oO Gollum war die Antwort auf deinen Spiegel --> Herrn der Ringe!


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

aso,konnte man auch als "die 2sehen gullum auf der cd" verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist der wahre gollum!


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

2mitglieder des ku klux clans!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verführung pur für deine 2 Schlümpfe!


----------



## Shalor (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die mit deiner Schlumpfine machen kannst dir hoffentlich selbst vorstellen... möchte es nun nicht beschreiben sonst werd ich noch gebannt ^^


----------



## chainsawKiller (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

alles platt gemacht, dann werden sie gefangen und weiter verarbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goofy1991 (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und weg sind sie


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

dan nehm ich lieber die

*Zensur von Ocian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Qounix, Minderjährige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja mein bash0rt deins ehh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Aber Qounix, Minderjährige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Quark, nackte Möppse siehste inzw. nu schon ab 16°° auf Pro7 bei Sam oder Taff.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Du ich habe nichts dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur gestern hieß es noch "ok solange man keine Nippel sieht!" Naja, weiter mim Bilderwar !!


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die war doch da ->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

och menno

böse Ocian

Ach was Mindejährig. Die drehen ja schon ihre eigenen Pornos, da sind so ein paar Titten doch nichts mehr.

@Zez: Pah meine Freundin hat grössere und zwar Natur.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hmm, da lief wohl was falsch. Die haben Brustvergrösserung mit Fettabsaugen verwechselt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fett ownd dünn, einfach drüberwalzen und gut is!


----------



## chainsawKiller (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zugriff auf Kühlschrank verweigert ...


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juni 2008)

shit kühlschrank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und aus ist das Licht!


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hackt sich beim Lichtschalter rein


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

nagut, dan mag der lichtschalter es nun nicht mehr tuhen, aber da hab ich nen ersatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen dimmer^^


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oO

Wenn ihr nichts seht:
http://static3.gigagfx.de/images/cache/87/...d854db48a6a.jpg


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2008)

hey zez ich seh nix ???


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

ich auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vlt ist das ja da bild

404 fehler -> error



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der löst das Problem


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

der macht mehr bäm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 psyco butters^^


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

der rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

for the horde pwnt illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TOT DER HORDE!!


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

palas 111



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

@ GRibi
das hab ich schon gepostet! ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Du ich habe nichts dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Verbot im Rahmen des Jugendschutzes gilt für Nippel, Geschlechtsteile, Szenen mit sexuellen vor allem pronographischen Darstellungen.


----------



## Shalor (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Angst vor dem Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Gegenargument




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Natürlich mein ich nicht damit das Metalheads Emo's sind oder so... bin doch nicht blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hobby eines Emos^^


----------



## Shalor (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hrhr man sieht keine Nippel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (3. Juli 2008)

http://www.pw1.tsn.at/schueler/pirpamer/11...tze%20gross.jpg


die spritze mit herion legt die "krankenschwester" "flach"*lol*


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn du net ganz vorsichtig bist ..kommt der hier^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist zu langsam^^


----------



## Succubie (4. Juli 2008)

er sollte mal tieeeeeeeeeeeeef durchatmen und bis 21 zählen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juli 2008)

pew pew blackjack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

Die hier haben denn ACC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

die kriegen aber ganz schnell probleme mit den gesetzten in wow




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2008)

Der ist das Gesetz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juli 2008)

in diesem thread



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Mir egal ich hasse ihn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> in diesem thread


Ja ich weiß ... Chuck kann man für alles einsetzen -> Überjoker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

nieder mit der plüsch Katze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

an den wagt man sich nur so ran





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

Haha gegen die  ist der Hippie machtlos^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. Juli 2008)

der polizei wurden ihre Schäferhunde zu teuer und mussten auf die hier umsteigen =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Dann kommt die süße Shana vorbei und macht Hundefutter aus dem Köter xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. Juli 2008)

und weg is sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

bei den weiblichen reizen lässt er schnell die waffe fallen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. Juli 2008)

dann mal schnell einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anlegen =)


----------



## Tyrade (5. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt nicht, schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (5. Juli 2008)

dan muss halt das herhalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

free t-shirt !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Die sabbert doch nur wegen mir^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Juli 2008)

Da hat wohl einer zu viel gegessen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss er mal ne Runde drehen =)


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

round 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

¨fight^^


----------



## Mirdoìl (6. Juli 2008)

Wer gewinnt??


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

die 4 gewinnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen den Spruch wird  geklagt^^


----------



## Shalor (6. Juli 2008)

Schnell nen Anwalt suchen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

der anwalt ist schlecht,ab ins gefängnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

gut dann werden wir halt mit dem ding rausgeholt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Airwolf ^^


----------



## Crackmack (6. Juli 2008)

Was machst nu?


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Airwolf* is gepanzert^^ ..........bääähhh nix mit raketenwerfer^^


----------



## Crackmack (6. Juli 2008)

Durchdringt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

würd sagen nehm ich batterie raus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Dann nehm ich die hier^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (6. Juli 2008)

Und wen die untergeht?


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

dann schließe ich eben den hier an^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juli 2008)

Dann nehmen wir die hier weiter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (6. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3625:schere.gif] und jetzt?


----------



## Zez (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juli 2008)

Mal schön die Krallen stumpf gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (6. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3627:seminar5...e_wasser.jpg]

Bald is das Zeug braun

\\\Edit///

Mist da war einer schneller


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

mit sonen händen kann er garnicht mehr dne hier machen den wellen wird der krieg erklärt o.O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (6. Juli 2008)

Der Busch wird geschnitten
[attachment=3628:86.jpg]


----------



## Mirdoìl (7. Juli 2008)

Zuviel abgeschnitten


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




passt nicht zum vorgänger muss aber mal gesagt werden


----------



## Tan (15. Juli 2008)

In den Bauch sollt man mal reinpicksen, platzt bestimmt ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (15. Juli 2008)

Danke immer herdamit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (15. Juli 2008)

Dem hier ist sowas egal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (16. Juli 2008)

Hät man jetzt bloß nich den Fernseher eingeschlagen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tja hab noch ein


----------



## Tyrade (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schade, funktioniert ohne den wohl nicht.
(dies ist ein handyakku, u.a. auch für handys von samsung)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann bestelt man sich eben einen


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

der weis nid was anfangen damit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

a musser überlegen-


----------



## antileet (18. Juli 2008)

al qaida pwned bush? vielleicht, aber mir ist niemand sonst eingefallen der bush plättet xDD

[attachment=3810:16317940...5d7e36_o.jpg]


----------



## iReap (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was pwnt al qaida? Wenn die Waffen nicht mehr funsen... denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (18. Juli 2008)

Ach, man hat doch noch die "gute, alte" Atombombe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

macht dem gesellen hier nix aus *g*


----------



## Tan (19. Juli 2008)

Insektenspray > Schabe oder whatever




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bringt einem nix, wenn die Dose von Rost zerfressen und der für Insekten giftige Scheiss ausgelaufen is.


----------



## iReap (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann muss eben der Rostentferner herhalten.


----------



## chopi (19. Juli 2008)

nu hat wer an der flasche rumgespielt :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

tja kleb ma se halt wieder zam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ab in den Schredder damit


/edit: 100ster Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Defektes Kabel = 0 Strom


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

notstromaggregat 
MIT SPEZIAL KABEL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

und strom braucht bekanntlich dieser kollege




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Juli 2008)

Shardy schrieb:


> und strom braucht bekanntlich dieser kollege
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kapier ich net?


----------



## iReap (21. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> kapier ich net?



ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja zu beidem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (21. Juli 2008)

Und tschüss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

Anhalten![attachment=3846:schaffner.gif]


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

Mein armer Schaffner... tot [attachment=3847:grabstein08.jpg]


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird nicht schön enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

der endet so wie die hier :
[attachment=3848:sonnenbrand_500.jpg]

mit sonnenbrand !


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nur weil ihm so was mal pasiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

tztztz die soll sich sowas drüber ziehen:[attachment=3849:tshirt_druck.jpg]


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

upss falsches t-shirt gekauft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


elegant entsorgt


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klasse dank dir isn waldbrand entstanden!


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

Bemerkt grad keiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

aber auch da gillt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zefix da is ja wohl was schief gegangen bzw. aufgegangen hmm


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust*


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Tja die hat sich überfressen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann müssen wir das Problem anders lösen


----------



## poTTo (22. Juli 2008)

lost in 30 seconds




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (23. Juli 2008)

Bin ich einfach nur zu blöd oder bin ich der einzige, der da kein Bild sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

ich seh keins... naja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Juli 2008)

Weg mit den Comics



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (24. Juli 2008)

und her mit den wirklich richtigen Büchern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bücher... tztztz... PC ist die Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

zukunft vom brennen xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juli 2008)

Den kann man noch retten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

leider doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

daraus gibts sowas 
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/70/19449867...4a26861.jpg?v=0


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den reiß ich dir auseinander ^_^


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

nicht wenn er zugeschweißt ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

wenn keiner weiter macht mach ich mal weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das gas zu teuer wird,gibts kein gas,weil zu wenig geld^^


----------



## Tan (25. Juli 2008)

Alternative Energie is im Kommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juli 2008)

Das sagen die doch schon seid ewigkeiten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (25. Juli 2008)

Don Quijote FTW ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (25. Juli 2008)

Die haben bisher noch jeden geownd!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Asterix ftw!


----------



## chopi (25. Juli 2008)

Idefix hat asterix einen seiner knochen geklaut -> behindert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (25. Juli 2008)

Dann gibst ne Extra-Ration Zaubertrank und dann wird der Knochen zurückgeholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (25. Juli 2008)

Aber Idefix wird von The Dragonfly beschützt und The Dragonfly > asterix und Obelix mit Zaubertrank.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

ich glaub jetz hängt er nimmer da oben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich dein bild sehen würde könnt ich jetzt was posten...


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

dann mach ich das mal für ihn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt hängt er nicht mehr da oben


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht wenn die Muniton leer ist.


----------



## Zez (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der braucht keine Patronen!


----------



## Tan (26. Juli 2008)

Den Gummimann kann man bestimmt gut zu gummibärchen machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann siehste so aus.


----------



## Tan (26. Juli 2008)

Da hilft nur noch eins: Die Fit for Fat Schoko Diät!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fettabsaugen FTW


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

Koset leider zu viele 200 Euros




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Mach mal deine Signatur kleiner, bevor es ein Moderator macht.


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

kein prob wenn man hier gewinnt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Juli 2008)

Der hier hat much more money!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## Happening (26. Juli 2008)

Da hilft nur noch eins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (26. Juli 2008)

Thomas Anders will pwn da Bohln^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haare ab


----------



## Happening (26. Juli 2008)

Schnick, Schnack, Schnuck... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja... gewonnen


----------



## chopi (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Hammer ist grösser.


----------



## Luntsu (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der überrascht dich, wenn du gerade deinen Hammer polierst!


----------



## Tan (27. Juli 2008)

Was soll der den schon ausrichten, wenn ichn Gewehr hab. Der is tot bevor er überhaupt in Reichweite is!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (27. Juli 2008)

/cast Luftunterstützung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/winken
/s und tschüss


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k3ks (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Juli 2008)

der hat nen besseren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*stecker rauszieh*


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Hand kannste auch keinen Stecker rausziehen.


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ist deine Hand noch schneller ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Joa...Rikku nimmt dir jedes Gerät in Rekordzeit in ihre Einzelteile 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr seid immer so gewaltätig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weg mit der Taube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit bekommste sogar die Taube von der Straße runter


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

hatten die damals noch nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (27. Juli 2008)

Diese Grafik hier is ja eindeutig besser!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Davon hat der hier auch nimmer viel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (27. Juli 2008)

Ach, da gibts doch grad was im "extra günstigen Sonderangebot"....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

weis nich ob der rechner ohne bildschirm hilft naja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

wir löschen mit flugzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (27. Juli 2008)

Mhhh.. also ich seh da kein Bild....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hats ein bild


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem geht'S wieder...schöne sigi..Rise Agaisnt ist genial...runter aufs T-Shirt schau..jap^^


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

Hm,hat wohl nicht geklappt mit dem letzten bild :/ Na egal - dummer fernseher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heimkino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muha


----------



## Tan (28. Juli 2008)

^
 2 Dumme ein Gedanke

-------

Ach, so´n echtes Kino is dann doch besser...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------



> schöne sigi..Rise Agaisnt ist genial



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ist dein Kino wohl leider abgebrannt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luntsu (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bauen wir halt ein neues, grösseres Kino!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kauft die firma auf und baut alles wieder ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luntsu (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit welchem Geld denn?


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

von dem,das er ihm zurückgebracht hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist nur seine traumfigur


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BÄM 
Don Rosa PWNT Carl so was von, carl kann nix...


----------



## Tan (28. Juli 2008)

Niemand kann so schön malen wie der Künstler dieses Bildes...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

das bild pwned eh alles...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=3952:kinderbild.jpg]


----------



## Traklar (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wars mit den Bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (29. Juli 2008)

so´n Picasso kann man net einfach wegradiern....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Juli 2008)

Damit ist dein Picasso Geschichte.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2008)

Korken > kleine öffnungen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ist der Korken wieder raus.


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

...das ist ein handbohrer, kein korkenzieher...


----------



## Alanium (29. Juli 2008)

Das ist wohl ein Korkenzieher. oO

Den dreht man in den Korken und dann wird gezogen.^^


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juli 2008)

Oo


----------



## Traklar (29. Juli 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> ...das ist ein handbohrer, kein korkenzieher...



Hätte ich doch die Bohrmaschine genommen, passt wohl eher.


----------



## 1337Stalker (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hilft kein Korkenzieher!


----------



## Happening (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei kaputter Flasche bringt dir dein Korken nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann halt ne neue flasche
http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/6521/fi...lflaschemc4.jpg

btw: der Schnaps heißt "Ficken"

Werbespruch war: Ficken for Free


----------



## 1337Stalker (29. Juli 2008)

Wenn er hier kommt ist deine Flasche ganz schnell weg :x





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (30. Juli 2008)

Ich mag keine Flaschen, daher hau ich sie einfach kaputt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (30. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie ist jede fünfte Antwort ein Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (30. Juli 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist jede fünfte Antwort ein Hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hammer sind cool. xD Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen was du da sagst.


----------



## Happening (30. Juli 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Hammer sind cool. xD Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen was du da sagst.



Naja es ist nicht wirklich jede 5. Antwort aber es wird rund einmal am Tag ein Hammer gepostet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schließlich kann ein Hammer auch so ziemlich alles kaputt machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Juli 2008)

Der typ nimmt dir den hammer einfach weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

weis ja nich ob er des riesen ding einfach so festhält



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

der wird einfach eingeschmolzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht wenn ich es zuvor mit Eis überziehe.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

du hast hier aber das größte übel vergessen den treibhauseffekt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Da kann ich nur mein momentanes lieblings shirt posten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ohne worte


----------



## chopi (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Sorry muss sein^^


----------



## chopi (30. Juli 2008)

um das vid einzubeziehen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier werden nur bilder gepostet!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

sorry^^ aber es  musste sein^^

und ejtzt sei leise..sosnt macht die heir das gleiche mit dir wie mit der frau^^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (31. Juli 2008)

Die Katze wurde zutiefst beleidigt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. Juli 2008)

da stirbt die katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (2. August 2008)

DL Comics > das andere da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerkan (3. August 2008)

Des 11 Jährige mädchen = DA BEST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sooo hammer Geil . Mehr so Threads pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüße Zerk


----------



## Shalor (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stromausfall besiegt Jonny


----------



## Floyder (4. August 2008)

Tja, gegen meinen Elektriker ist dein Stromausfall leider machtlos. Pwned! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (4. August 2008)

So´n Starker Elektroschock haut jeden Elektriker weg...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

stromspannung leicht erklärt XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Not for this guy^^


----------



## Tan (5. August 2008)

Whad teh Fukc?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luntsu (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben nicht nur das Eichhörnchen erschossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (9. August 2008)

das wars mit den spielzeug-soldaten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (10. August 2008)

Ach, wozu gibts den gute Feuerlöscher? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. August 2008)

ich glaub der feuerlöscher hat versagt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (10. August 2008)

Das kann man wieder reparieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (11. August 2008)

und bekanntlich können Frauen das ja sehr gut

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=e8w98WZ_pcw

PS.: Ja sry, ist ein Video - aber das passt gerade so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und außerdem sind Videos ja auch nichts anderes als aneinander gereihte Bilder. Also bitte um eine Ausnahmeregelung ;-)


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

Frauen mit Werkzeug? Da hilft nur einer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnipp, schnapp, Schniedel ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stein macht PUTT


----------



## Shalor (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steine sind Steine! STEINE SIND STEINE! KAPIERT?!


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Aber es gibt ja auch sehr unterschiedliche Steine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Push ist der eigentliche Grund für das Pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is nix gescheiteres eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (14. August 2008)

Liber richtig *Stein*reich als so blöde Legosteine!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

"gib mir dein geld!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal gewinnt auch der Schwächere^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

argh black muffin ist wieder da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*umfall*


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:wKFclwEFXqvCmM:http://www03.wdr.de/themen/panorama/tiere/maus_schlaegt_ratte/_img/katze_400h.jpg ://http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn...katze_400h.jpg 
Nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Gegen so einen Kasten hat nicht einmal der grösste Jäger 'ne Chance:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

So hoch kommt der Koch mit seinen Messern nicht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (15. August 2008)

Auch das Spiderpig hat eine Böse Seite, genauso wie der Spiderman!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch Spiderman steckt manchmal in der Klemme.


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

Gegen Spiderman hilft wohl nur eins, ein ganz starkes..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..Insektenspray!


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Gegen die hilft noch nicht mal Insektenspray




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Das hilft gegen kakerlaken ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Feind aller Hand- und Heimwerker und aller Werkzeuge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein ich bin kein Sexist oder Frauenfeind aber der muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Der feind der Frau

Internet porno !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (16. August 2008)

ich denke jetzt ne halbe studne nach was ich darauf posten kann ... das is unschlagbar o.-


----------



## Todesschleicher (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N Feuerzeug ownt jede Zeitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Politiker jede Volksinitiative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ham die politiker keine chance xD


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2008)

muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## Dannie (17. August 2008)

Müllpresse PWND!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

[attachment=4357:hammer.jpg]


----------



## SäD (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rein damit


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

[attachment=4358:wasser.jpg]


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der saugt dann alles auf :>


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er liegt gerade im Krankenhaus wegen zu hohem Blutverlust


----------



## SäD (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klinge war leider rostig


----------



## Tan (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdro player (17. August 2008)

Omg

da hilft nur dat


----------



## Pixel92 (17. August 2008)

dagegen kommt es nich an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

Wenn der Konzern pleite geht , sehen die ganz schön alt aus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (18. August 2008)

hatten wir den schon?
[attachment=4380:motumbo.jpg]
[attachment=4381:spencer_motumbo.jpg]


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2008)

was willste damit?!


----------



## Davidor (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gegens erste


----------



## Mishua (21. August 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> gegens erste






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

kaputte kette.. da isses hin mit deiner tollen kettensäge^^


----------



## Held² (21. August 2008)

Unser tim reapiert dass schon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein strom = kein bohrer ..und akku ohne ladegerät is auch nich mehr^^


----------



## Held² (21. August 2008)

Hamsterrad ftw 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand hat die Tür des Käfigs offen gelassen und weg war der Hamster


----------



## Mishua (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit finden wir den hamster ;-D


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Er wurde auf dem Tennisplatz gefunden.Was für ein Tennis-Ass.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bäm alles weg ich hab gewonnen! xD


----------



## picollo0071 (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht wenn sie hier einschlägt


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

um es mal wieder ins lächerliche zu treiben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der saugts auf


----------



## Mishua (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bäm...die trocknet das ding aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Nicht wenn er hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sonne in die Luft jagt um wieder in den Nexus zu kommen!


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

Nicht wenn unsere Anti Terror einheiten das verhindern können und die bombe entschärfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lemmy knallt die alle mit seinem Bass ab ^^


----------



## Kanalleiche (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieter Bohlen - Wenn der Lemmy neu casten würde, wäre das Lemmys Untergang (seiner Musikkarriere)!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

dann kommt sein vernichter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ab in die hölle mit ihm^^


----------



## Rappi (23. August 2008)

Dei Hölle wird gelöscht von diesem kleinen Kerl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




leider wurde er verarbeitet, bevor er löschen konnte :\


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

leider ham die was gegen ledertaschen und pelze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die sind aber nicht geil genug wie die hier oben


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

hmm in welche richtung wird sich das jetzt entwickeln?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

Schlammcatchen?


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Die hübsche dame wird aber leider in einen döer gesteckt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*gerettet*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

der döner wurde sofort gegessen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die ham sogar ihre eigenen teller zum essen mitgebracht


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ham sogar ihre eigenen teller zum essen mitgebracht


ich verreck gleich vor lachen XD


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Das Bild ist derbst hässlich xD


----------



## Tan (23. August 2008)

Einmal mitm Hammer uffn Teller un futsch isser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil er den dönervorat aufgefressen hat wird er nach sibirien verfrachtet


----------



## Tan (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> haha, schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schwein!doofer zwischenposter xD mach wenigstens nen eisbrocken das das schiff untergeht^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

http://www.dadalos-d.org/frieden/images/eisberg-modell.jpg


----------



## Tan (23. August 2008)

Der Eisbrocken wäre noch viel zu gnädig.... Weltunt.. ähh.. Schiffuntergangscenario ála Titanic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber danach kommt mein teuflischer Weltuntergangsplan.... muahhahahahaha........ ups, falscher Film...

&#8364;dit: ach, f*ck, jetzt war ich zu langsam....


----------



## Mishua (23. August 2008)

http://www.expresso-guide.de/usrimages/Rettungsboot.jpg 

damit habn die leute überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> http://www.expresso-guide.de/usrimages/Rettungsboot.jpg
> 
> damit habn die leute überlebt
> 
> ...


Nicht wenn in den kontainern atombomben sind 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BÄÄÄÄÄM


----------



## Tan (23. August 2008)

Da geht nur noch eins: "Schiffe versenken v1.1 - Titanic" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit:What the f*uck? Schon wieder zu langsam....


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

da die explosion auf offener see stattfindet interessiert es keinen.
doch an land versucht währenddessen ein überdimensionales meerschwein die weltherrschaft zu übernehmen o0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der hat hunger auf überdimensionale monster


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird aber von einem Photonentorpedo vaporisiert


----------



## Mishua (23. August 2008)

http://static.twoday.net/finismundi/images/Rost.jpg

rost ftw...dein torpedo is müll


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt kommt der helfen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

der drache entpuppt sich als billige karte und wird verbrannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DU NARR!Du hast des Hexenkönigs Mount gekillt.Kein Mann vermag den Hexenköing zu töten.
Jetzt stirb!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

aber die hier können es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Der wird aber von Sauron wiederbelebt!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



the ring is stolen...


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Sauron hat aber nen großen fan,der es ihm gleich mit der weltübernahme gleich macht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Der wird von dem hier gelegt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Dafür ist der jetzt ganz böse und steht mit einem übermächtigen Heer vor seiner Bude und raidet die bosse:
Mama
Papa
Schwester
und dan ihn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....und gewinnt


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

da kommt ne Pala armee und ownd arthas armee ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

leider holt ihn das rl ein, und weil er mama und papa geraidet hat bekommt er besuch von 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mist zu langsam >.<


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mimimi,pls nerf


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Onkel Arthi benebelt ihren kopf und die werden death knights !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


waaagh,permban!


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Ein riesiges schwarzes loch zerfrisst die welt und alle planeten die es gibt und somit auch diesen thread 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

und zu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

/use korkenzieher





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und welt wieder kapputt,ohn ausweg hahahahaaa


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

für sowas gibts dann aber 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon wieder ne sek zu spät... waaaaaah o0


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> für sowas gibts dann aber
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wuahahahahha ztu langsam xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

ich glaub ich mach jetzt einfach immer  platzhalter antworten und füg dann des entsprechende bild später ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

der verbiegt den korkenzieher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Diese kolegen killn ihn und schützen das schwarze loch so das keiner s aufhalten kann





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thread noch 1%........DOWN


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach jetzt einfach immer  platzhalter antworten und füg dann des entsprechende bild später ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab auch schon dran gedacht,erstmal die begündung zu posten und dann das bild^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

der thread wird wiederbelebt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (23. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der thread wird wiederbelebt



Und der Heiler als auch der Thread wieder plattgemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merke: Godzilla > all!

Beat that!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

Chaos dämon pwned die kleien eidechse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (23. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Chaos dämon pwned die kleien eidechse



Lächerlich! Was glaubst Du, wer Godzis neue Rüstung gedropt hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MechaGodzi noch > all!

€dit: Und Godzi ist keine Eidechse! Das Viech in der lächerlichen Ami-Version zählt nicht - das macht Godzi im vorerst letzten Teil der Serie mal eben zwischendurch platt: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JOISbaA2G18

Bimmbamm


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Alles wird Dunkel und die Friedhof/Begräbnis Symphonie kommt....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wqird lebendig begraben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> er zerreist godzilla und kann von niemanden besiegt werden da er nun seine rüstung nimmt



Ok, ok, der Thread entsteigt wieder seinem feuchten Grab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht allerdings nicht mehr wirklich gut aus!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

doch dann fliegt ein riesen stein auf ihn drauf und er ist tot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Der nimmt seinen Raketenwerfer und feuert auf den stein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

Yugi spielt eine fallenkarte und so wird die rakete entschärft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Die verbrennen die Karten wie die flagge da und dazu verbrennen sie sich selbst!l2p noobs!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (23. August 2008)

Da hilft nur noch eins... _die Feierwehr!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.. die verbietet dir den alk und setzt dich auf die stille treppe


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Die wurde von ihrer mutter selbst auf die stille treppe gesetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*+*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



locken die alte dame ins schlafgemach so dass die supernany wieder kommandieren kann


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

Leider muss die super nany wieder in die hölle zurück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Was heißt hier Leider?^^

wir versiegeln zur Sicherheit das Tor zur Hölle mit einem Schloss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (24. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

der todesstern vernichtet den schlüssel einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (24. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> der todesstern vernichtet den schlüssel einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Blag da unten bekommt leider auch den Todesstern kaputt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Wunder, daß mit dem keiner spielen will!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Tan (24. August 2008)

der fürchtet sich aber vor.... darth vader in lego!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. August 2008)

lego 4tw'^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

Flammenwerfer trifft lego figuren kritisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (24. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wasser > feuer


----------



## VuLIoM (24. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider gibt es kein wasser mehr welches der wasserwerfer in seinen tank saugen kann


----------



## Tan (24. August 2008)

nehmen wir halt Löschschaum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Wüste ohne TUmbleweed = keine richtige Wüste!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit verdammt, zu spät


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> nehmen wir halt Löschschaum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leider ist die schaumpumpe versiegt schade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: der kerl mit dem unglaublichen sixpack bin natürlich ich


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. August 2008)

hast aber net viel zum zensieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da er sich aber net fit hielt sah er nach 2 wochen so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast aber net viel zum zensieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geh einfach sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: der kerl mit dem unglaublichen sixpack bin natürlich ich



*sixspeck


----------



## Tan (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*push*


----------



## Rhokan (5. September 2008)

Nix mit button pushen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. September 2008)

und weg is die hand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. September 2008)

Wird wieder rangenäht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht mal das konnt ihr richtig

edit:glaube hab was falsch gemacht


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

dann nehmen wir hier mal den vorgesetzten würd ich sagen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann erwischt es jeden alten Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. September 2008)

Dann kommt der hier und bringt ihn wieder auf  die erde zurück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub der hat da was gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. September 2008)

der soltle ersmtal zum firsör gehen bevor er die hier mitreden darf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er glaub halt an musik und nicht an gott (provokant aber nicht ernst gemeint)

elendigliche zwischenposter ich lass das mal so stehn aber das bild von oben muss getopt werden.


----------



## luXz (5. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> der soltle ersmtal zum firsör gehen bevor er die hier mitreden darf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann auch schief gehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. September 2008)

Aber der wird es richtig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (6. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Aber der wird es richtig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kan AUCH was schief gehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Und der is schuld dran^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und der is schuld dran^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anderer hoster bitte^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> anderer hoster bitte^^




why?? sieht man es etwa net??


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> why?? sieht man es etwa net??


leider nein aber deine sigi sieht man nur so als nebeninfo


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

und jetzt??


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> und jetzt??


wenn da noch was stehn sollte dann seh ichs nich


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und der is schuld dran^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh den seh ich jetzt

edit: sry mods das ich hier so oft gepostet habe aber ich wollte dracun helfen


----------



## Melih (6. September 2008)

zum bild:

dann kommt dieser hier und macht so richtig.....bäm in you face!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

dann kommt dieser dieser pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dan kommt de run dmacht den samurai platt!!
BÄM!!

edit:anderes bild genomen


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

bruce lee pwnd chuck norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BÄM!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. September 2008)

This is fucking Sparta!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeus brutzelt Leonidas!


----------



## Rexo (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vergiess sparta !
pwned!!


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










RAMBO IST DA UND KILLT EUCH ALLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50 Jahre alter Burger > Rambo


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BURGER KING>DÖNER!!!


----------



## chopi (6. September 2008)

lolwut schrieb:


> BURGER KING>DÖNER!!!


Sollte das nicht andersrum stehn? *g*
Dann benutzen wir einfach mal den Quote als Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten abetit David!!


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Und K.I.T.T. hilft immer noch Michael^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

dass pasiert mit deinem auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Dann kommen die halt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. September 2008)

edit

nur leider wahr er schnelle rund das auto is abgebrand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yo, der Commander hat nen Problem mit dem Freund, das nennt man Absturz! =D


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

Der alptraum jedes säufers!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





alkokolfreies bier!!!!


----------



## Tan (7. September 2008)

Toyota-Leute können alles!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (7. September 2008)

genau für ihn ist nichts unmöglich...aber er will net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist, da war einer schneller.. naja Hund > Katze, auch Garfield!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2008)

wo is der zusammen hang und der text ?


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

und in welchen Zusammenhang steht das Bild jetzt??

von wegen Mond und Hund???  soll des dann ein Werhund/Werwolf werden??

Wenn ja dann bitte ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> wo is der zusammen hang und der text ?




2 Dumme ein Gedanke^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

* Bedeutung*

Wenn ein ganzer Planet oder seine Bewohner vollkommen mit dem Chaos in Verbindung geraten oder von Tyraniden überrannt werden, gibt es für die Diener des Imperators oft nur noch einen Ausweg, um den Makel des Chaos auszumerzen. Ihnen bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als den Planeten mitsamt seiner Bewohner zu vernichten. Dies wird Exterminatus genannt. Ein Exterminatus kann nur von einem ranghohen Inquisitor oder unter sehr begrenzten Bedingungen von einem hochrangigen Offizier der Space Marines befohlen und durchgeführt werden.
*
Durchführung*

Der Exterminatus kann auf verschiedene Weisen durchgeführt werden. Die den Exterminatus auslösenden Waffen werden auf Großkampfschiffen der Imperialen Flotte mitgeführt, welche speziell für einen solchen Einsatz umgerüstet wurden. Es gibt verschiedene Methoden, das Ziel eines Exterminatus, die totale Vernichtung alles Lebens inklusive seiner Grundlage, zu erreichen.

*Virusbomben*

Virusbomben enthalten, wie der Name schon sagt, speziell gezüchtete Viren. Diese infizieren nach der Freisetzung jegliches Leben und alles, was in irgendeiner Form einmal Leben war. Die Infizierung dauert nur Sekunden, eine Inkubationszeit ist nicht vorhanden. Innerhalb von Sekunden beginnen die Infizierten zu verwesen. Jegliches Leben auf dem betroffenen Planeten verwandelt sich in Minuten nach dem Angriff in Faulschlamm. Die dabei freiwerdenden Gase (z.B. Methan) erhitzen sich durch die schiere freiwerdende Menge und entzünden sich beim Erreichen der Zündtemperatur. Der entstehende Feuersturm verbrennt die Oberfläche des Planeten und verbraucht jeglichen Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre. Ein Planet nach einem Exterminatus durch Virusbomben ist eine verschlackte, leblose und lebensfeindliche Steinkugel.

*Exterminator-Torpedos*

Diese Torpedos schlagen in die Oberfläche eines Planeten, durchstoßen die Kruste und dringen in den Mantel ein. Je nach Beschaffenheit des Planeten detonieren die Torpedos mit ihren atomaren Sprengladungen in unterschiedlichen Tiefen. Die gewaltigen Detonationen destabilisieren die Struktur des Planeten durch Steigerung des Innendrucks. Nach einigen Minuten bis Stunden ist der Planet nur noch eine lose, auseinandertreibende Stein- und Staubwolke. Dieser Typ des Exterminatus ist nur auf Planeten mit flüssigem Inneren praktikabel.

*Meltertorpedos*

Melterbomben enthalten zumeist Pyrumbenzin, ähnlich den Melterwaffen. Bei der Detonation verbrennt es sehr schnell und vollständig und erzeugt eine Hitzewelle, die noch stärker ist als die von Nuklearwaffen. Diese Wellen verwandeln ganze Makropolen in wenigen Minuten in Seen aus flüssigem Metall. Das gleiche gilt für die Oberfläche mit allem, was sich darauf befindet, und die Atmosphäre. Meltertorpedos eignen sich besonders für den Einsatz gegen hochtechnisierte Welten.

*Zyklonentorpedos*

Diese Exterminatus-Waffe regt die Atmosphäre zur Selbstentzündung an. Die Atmosphäre verbrennt dabei vollständig, zusammen mit der gesamten Oberfläche. Selbstverständlich funktioniert dies nur bei Planeten mit sauerstoffhaltiger Hülle.
*
Lanzenschlag*

Der Lanzenschlag unterscheidet sich von den anderen Waffen dahingehend, daß er nicht aus einem massiven Bombardement mit Bomben oder Torpedos besteht, sondern aus einem konzentriertem Punktbeschuß mit Energiewaffen (Lanzen). Ein solcher Beschuß auf kleines Terrain kann zweierlei Ursachen und Effekte haben:

Ein Lanzenschlag kann als Kampfunterstützung dienen und Orbitalunterstützung während eines Konfliktes dienen. Die Flotte benötigt dafür exakte Koordinaten, um nicht die eigenen Truppen durch das sog. "Friendly Fire" in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen. Diese Taktik wird vor allem gegen feindliche Artillerie-Phalanxen genutzt, die außer Reichweite oder Möglichkeit der Bodentruppen liegen und/oder nur durch zu hohe Verluste ausgeschaltet werden könnten. Auch Kriegsmaschinen, die aufgrund ihrer Größe aus dem Orbit anvisiert werden können, sind oftmals das Ziel eines solchen Lanzenschlags.

Die andere Variante durchbricht die Oberfläche des Planeten und stört das tektonische Gleichgewicht. Innerhalb weniger Tage verwandelt sich der Planet in eine Hölle aus Vulkanen und Erdbeben, bis er schließlich auseinander bricht. Der Lanzenschlag braucht weniger Material, benötigt aber mehr Zeit und ist nicht 100% sicher, da der Zielpunkt genau bestimmt und getroffen werden muß.
Weiteres

Abschließend sei noch gesagt, daß die verschiedenen Organisationen verschiedene Exterminatus-Varianten bevorzugen. So benutzt die Inquisition gerne "schmutzige" Waffen, wie Virus- und Melterbomben, während die Space Marines lieber auf "saubere" Waffen vom Typ Lanzenschlag und Zyklonentorpedo bauen. Ein Exterminatus ist meist das allerletzte und kein absolut sicheres Mittel zum Reinigen von Planeten. Diverse Tyranidenkreaturen haben schon einen Exterminatus mit Zyklonentorpedos überstanden.


----------



## chopi (7. September 2008)

This is Spaaarta postet hier aus prinzip nur wenn er voll wien eimer ist.
Und dann auch nur scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

wat soll denn der müll bist im falschen fred junge^^

also schnell löschen un stattdessen hintippeln das du verwirrt warst^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Herzland
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> This is Spaaarta postet hier aus prinzip nur wenn er voll wien eimer ist.
> Und dann auch nur scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn schon, denn schon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Aber des in jedem Gottverdammten fred^^....absolut unsinniges und net was zur Thematik des jeweiligen Freds passt^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Herzland
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2008)

der konnter zu Dracun^^


Dan kommt der hier und gibt deinem hundchen eine nette kleine silberkugel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Und er macht Van Helsing dat Leben schwer^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2008)

schade das du einen sonnenschutz Faktor 9milionen zu hause vergesen hast xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muah...


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Hol mir mal schnell die DNA von:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edith: Mist zu langsam^^
*

----------------
Now playing: Blutengel - 02 - Seelenschmerz
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2008)

was  is der zusammen hang?? man muss auch immer einen kleinen text dazu schreiben


----------



## chopi (7. September 2008)

Rexo,ich hab doch schonma gesagt,das ist Sparta,der darf das!


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Rexo,ich hab doch schonma gesagt,das ist Sparta,der darf das!




warum sollte er das dürfen nur weil er meint ich bin besoffen ich darf dadurch alles??

nein danke ... hirnrissig is hirnrissig... und ich dreh ja auch net so ab wenn ich besoffen bin
also wenn man keinen alk verträgt sollte man es sein lassen


----------------
Now playing: Blutengel - 16 - After Death (Outro)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2008)

und wer is das?


----------



## chopi (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum sollte er das dürfen nur weil er meint ich bin besoffen ich darf dadurch alles??
> 
> nein danke ... hirnrissig is hirnrissig... und ich dreh ja auch net so ab wenn ich besoffen bin
> also wenn man keinen alk verträgt sollte man es sein lassen
> ...


Er hat das nicht gesagt,ich gabs gesagt...
Und nu bleibt alle locker,vllt isser ja garnicht besoffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Angron hat mehr Humor als ihr alle zusammen! =P So, seid ihr nun bedient?


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Er hat das nicht gesagt,ich gabs gesagt...
> Und nu bleibt alle locker,*vllt isser ja garnicht besoffen?*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und dann wäre dieses Verhalten noch unsinniger^^
Ich kann einfach nur solches kindisches Verhalten absolut net ertragen^^
Vor allen da er ja über 18 sein soll...da erwartet man doch ein gewissen Maß an Vernunft und Anstand^^

Einmal is ja komisch und lustig vllt aber dauernd^^
egal Back to Topic^^


----------------
Now playing: 02. Das Seemansgrab
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Lurock das is kein Humor das is nur dummes kindisches Verhalten..so hab ich mich aufgeführt wenn ich total breit in der ecke lag...egal i hab ihn auffer igno und damit kann er mich net mehr nerven....


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lurock das is kein Humor das is nur dummes kindisches Verhalten..so hab ich mich aufgeführt wenn ich total breit in der ecke lag...egal i hab ihn auffer igno und damit kann er mich net mehr nerven....



Du kannst dem Chaos nicht entkommen! Das Chaos ist mächtig!!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Lupercal schrieb:


> Du kannst dem Chaos nicht entkommen! Das Chaos ist mächtig!!


also der andere hat nen permaban bekommen hat carcharot grad geschrieben du hast scheinbar auch bock darauf oder?

edit: ach du bist ja der selbe vollm...... (sehhhhhr böses schimpfwort)


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

is der selbe^^


----------------
Now playing: 05. Die drei Prüfungen
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also der andere hat nen permaban bekommen hat carcharot grad geschrieben du hast scheinbar auch bock darauf oder?
> 
> edit: ach du bist ja der selbe vollm...... (sehhhhhr böses schimpfwort)




you got it sherlock


----------



## Tan (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier Kommt der PUSH!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Oktober 2008)

Wasser > Katze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Die leckt sich einfach wieder trocken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Katze kommt in die Flasche


----------



## Dracun (24. Oktober 2008)

dann nimmt sie einfach den hier^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Panzerglas


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

panzer > nur panzerglas *G*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Ab damit in den Schmelzofen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wasser rein dann ist es nur noch dampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Pah, dann gibts bissel Dampf und dein Wasser ist weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Die Firma hat ihren Besitzer verloren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nixon pwnt jeden hippie


----------



## jolk (24. Oktober 2008)

Mit dem machen wir das gleiche wie mit der Katze: Nixon (Futurama)

edit: Hab das Bild jetzt so eingefügt...anders ging es ja nicht..


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Mit dem machen wir das gleiche wie mit der Katze:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Interessant...wir stecken ihn als in einen Doppelpunkt?
Wiederholungen sind nochdazu nicht erwünscht


----------



## jolk (24. Oktober 2008)

Man muss halt ein Contra gegen ihn finden, welches nichts mit Hammern zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Du hast aber immernoch kein Bild geschickt
Der Thread nennt sich BilderSchlacht


----------



## jolk (24. Oktober 2008)

? bei mir ist da ein Bild

Richard Nixon im Wasserglas (Futurama)

edith: ? wtf jetzt ist das Bild was ich reingestellt plötzlich auch weg..vor einer Minute sah man es noch


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis jetzt nicht mehr,welches Bild von mir zu Pownen gilt,aber folgendes schafft alles in die Knie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Da halt ich mal den Wasserschlauch rein ... Gibt doch nix widerliches wie nasse Paprika Chips. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (25. Oktober 2008)

Doch.... Lakritze.... iiiieeebäh!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da sag ich nur einen guten Appetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (25. Oktober 2008)

Den Teller brauch man noch fürn nächsten Polterabend!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2008)

der sit darüber gar nicht erfreut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (25. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> der sit darüber gar nicht erfreut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://hybris.cms.henkel.com/medias/584310a28500001e.jpg
mit dem hier schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2008)

Tele Werbung braucht das Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

da geht selbst Vanish Ocy Aktion abhauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Oktober 2008)

Das lassen wir erst garnicht zu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (26. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich der einzigste, der da kein Bild sieht?


----------



## chopi (26. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ich es gepostet hab,wars noch da,jetzt seh ich es auch nicht mehr.
*Es war ein Schild,das besagte,dass Hunde hier nicht kacken dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Klunker (27. Oktober 2008)

ich sehe es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 arbeite gerade an der antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: der darf alles und lässt sich gar nichts verbieten^^
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Ab ins Tierheim 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2008)

dann kommen diese Tierschützer hie rund hohlen den "armen armen" Hund wieder raus^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

bei solchen typen wird man ja psyco und malt solches zeugs an die wand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2008)

dann musst du zu dem hier^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayén (27. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> dann musst du zu dem hier^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Ist immerhin nur aus Pappe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei solchen typen wird man ja psyco und malt solches zeugs an die wand
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist doch son Aufkleberdingens,das will ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist doch son Aufkleberdingens,das will ich haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kauf dir lieber so ne tanzende Milchtüte als aufkleber


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber so ne tanzende Milchtüte als aufkleber


Der aufkleber kann aber nicht tanzen :/

BTT.
Mit Kleber machen wir die Schere kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,was fürn Wortspiel!


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> BTT.
> Mit Kleber machen wir die Schere kaputt
> 
> 
> ...




HE?

Und zur Milchtüteann kauf dir 60verschiedene Aufkleber, dann haste 60Bilder die Sekunde


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Das ist Klaus *Kleber* , Switchschauer sollten das wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

der typ heisst glaubs kleber^^
aber ich sag nur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist Klaus *Kleber* , Switchschauer sollten das wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas Nivaeuloses schaue ich nicht xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

das heist nivea!

und nun back to bilder^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Oktober 2008)

da gibs noch viel mehr


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (28. Oktober 2008)

Durch eine Pafürmerie kommt man mit einer
http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2...ational0jg7.jpg
leicht durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- bin mir nich sicher obs mit dem einfügen des bildes klappt ^^ -


----------



## chopi (28. Oktober 2008)

hättest dne link in

```
[img] [/img]
```
 einbetten sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


feuerfurz > gasmaske


----------



## Tyrade (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tja, schade, das feuer ist aus!!


----------



## Ayén (28. Oktober 2008)

Tyrade schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lass ma ne dolle wasserstoff bombe hochgehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wofür gibts bunker^^?
edit: hey ich habs geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

dann kommt der hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayén (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2008)

irgent wie verstehe ich gerade nicht dne zusammen hang der letzten 2 bilder


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Sagen wir,man sollte ein Blatt nicht radieren,man sollte es wegwerfen.
Oder den Radiergummi wegwerfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mülltonne ist überfüllt


----------



## Cookie Jar (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Oktober 2008)

Geht grad net die STREIkEN^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (30. Oktober 2008)

Da gibts nur eine Lösung^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (30. Oktober 2008)

I have a lazooor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Verstehe jetzt nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen einer Hightech-Katze und einem Tuk-tuk.


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Katze schmilzt den Tuktuk mit ihrem Hitzeblick.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

tuktuks sind aber hitzeresistent^^


----------



## Naarg (31. Oktober 2008)

Na, erneuerte Technik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (31. Oktober 2008)

dann kommt der zum einsatz gegen die PEW PEW LAZORkatze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



riesentrolli ownd jeden polizisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (31. Oktober 2008)

na warte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Counterterrorists win


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt riesentrolli ownd JEDEN Polizisten

du bist evtl. neu deswegen kennst du Ihn vlt net^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn der mit seinem ban button kommt nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (31. Oktober 2008)

Bitte du willst es ja so


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann machst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (31. Oktober 2008)

ach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Onkel sam macht Hippis und Terrors platt


----------



## Exo1337 (31. Oktober 2008)

onkel sam is erstma afk: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (7. November 2008)

hmm schwierig wer ownt den
ich versuchs mal mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (8. November 2008)

Chuck Norris hat McCain gewählt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie wir alle wissen McCain "leider" verloren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (8. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bob bauts wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchMagToast (8. November 2008)

http://www.umdiewelt.de/photos/2143/1951/58/176381.jpg


bob kann sich nicht bücken und stirbt an inneren blutungen .... schenkelklopfer für beinamputierte ... sry mir ist nichts besseres eingefallenxD


----------



## HGVermillion (8. November 2008)

Ich kenne den Gesichtsausdruck, er passt hierzu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheagar (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shado (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (9. November 2008)

*gg* Wer die Simpsons regelmäßig schaut weiß wie's gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (10. November 2008)

waaaa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

Friss das!!! ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2008)

Pech, sie war schneller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Friss das!!! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heilige Scheisse,ich würde meine Seele für solch einen Dounat abgeben 
(Fals Belzebub mitliest,war nurn Witz.)


----------



## Rappi (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst sitzt die in der Scheiße, dann auf den leckeren Donuts. Wer will dann noch die Donuts essen?


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


papa hummels lekerli! (wers nicht kennt: vergrößert haustiere und diverse nervige fliegen sooo groß, das sie nicht von mückenklatschen erschlagen werden könnten!)


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2008)

Dann brennen sie halt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

Tja, da kommt der kleine Grisu und löscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dagegen kann auch Grisu nichts machen!


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

Der hier behebt das Problem ganz schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis der Hausherr total verkatert ins Wohnzimmer kommt, bemerkt dass der Fernseher kaputt ist und den netten Herrn vor lauter Wut rausschmeißt.


----------



## Silberfuchs (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hilft echt nur noch die grobe Keule....


----------



## SäD (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Da kommst du nicht durch mit deinem Hammer


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor denen schreckt selbst Darth Vader zurück.


----------



## Shalor (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BÄÄÄM


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

All die Leute > Du



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ordentlich regen....


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stört mich garnich hab ja mein regenschirm und gummi Stiefel mit.


----------



## Vraelus (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brenntdir dein schirm weg


----------



## Haxxler (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blitzableiter ftw!


----------



## Skyline212 (14. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der blitz hat seinen großen brude zur verstärkung geholt das er den blitz ableiter weg pustet.


----------



## chopi (14. November 2008)

Dann holt sich der Blizzableiter den Blizzardmitarbeiter auf seine Seite (oh gott,war das Wortspiel schlecht >.> )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. November 2008)

omg jup, sau schlecht^^


----------



## Exo1337 (15. November 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kugelblitz weicht jedem Blitzableiter und Blizzardmitarbeiter aus :-)


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Wenn einer mit Blitzen jeglicher Art umgehen kann ist das ja wohl dieser gelbe Penner hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Pikachu frisst das Team Rocket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Da hilft nur noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas darf nich ausgestrahlt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

Wenn die Zensur weg ist,dürfen wir Pikachu ja wieder zu 100% zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Damit dürften wir dem gelben Mumpsmonster den Gar ausmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *poof*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schleifer


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Ohne Strom wird wohl eher wenig geschliffen^^ (Stromausfall)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 richtet das wieder.


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

BÄM --- e-on 1 / vattenfall 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

Eon ist böse!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was nun?

Edit: ok die haben ja gas sagen wirs so der strommast is auf die gasröhre geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der richtet das wieder


----------



## Farol_Arthas (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sagt das er jeh ankommt?


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

Der hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Da haben die Jungs aber was gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FALLOUT! Da geht selbst das Chaos flöten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Dann kommen die Kolegen vorbei und machen alles neu!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gott hat aber etwas dagegen, er würd die Welt lieber selbst aufbauen!


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Jesus war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Er wurde aber dann doch aufgehalten ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Einmal isser dann aber noch mal wieder gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand die Erde wohl ganz dufte ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auferstehung


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Bis Darwin uns die Augen geöffnet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (19. November 2008)

ja....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da lief was falsch


----------



## Rappi (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Strom weg ist...


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

Solarzellen FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (19. November 2008)

da hilft nur noch[attachment=5851:images.jpg]


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

Dann erfinde ich welche, die damit laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (19. November 2008)

Wenns so is dann hilft nur das hier....[attachment=5852:mond.jpg]

EINE MONDFINSTERNIS!!!MUHAHAHA


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

Hmm so was hatte ich befürchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch ich hab Verstärkung geholt: Wenn Atlas die Erde tragen kann, dann kann der auch den Mond wieder richtig positionieren!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Leb wohl du starker mensch aber gegen die hast null chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

Tzzzzz die kommen alle schön auf den Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zieht die Kugeln an

Edit: verdammt zu langsam


----------



## Farol_Arthas (20. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hammer haut auf Magnet ==> kein Magnetismus mehr^^

so long

Farol


----------



## Dextra17 (21. November 2008)

Der hier schnappt sich den Hammer und verstaut ihn inner Werkzeugkiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (21. November 2008)

da hat der hier aber was dagegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FRISS DAS


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> FRISS DAS


MACH ICH!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so das haste denn davon ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Die ganzen Ökoterroristen werden schnell von ihnen aufgehalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Größter mensch der Welt > deine kleinen Viecher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Der is größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

den schmieß ich ins Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/edit Gute nacht bis morgen!!


----------



## Dextra17 (22. November 2008)

Du solltest das Wasser aber besser mal dahin bringen, wo es wirklich gebraucht wird, anstatt dort irgendwelche Riesen reinzuschmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mehr wasser macht weniger wüste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine chance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (22. November 2008)

Pech gehabt *Knacks* Ist der Damm weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Exo1337 (22. November 2008)

oh nein, er hat keine kaugummis mehr bekommen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ohne chewing-gum kein staudamm (war der schlecht^^)


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neue kaugummi lieferung!


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Das hält den Transport schon auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

ein kleiner warnhinweis und der lieferwagen umfährt die gefahrenzone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. November 2008)

Leider hatten die Fahrer diese auf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja,Warnung nicht gesehn :/


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

nur leider war die police schneller und entschärfte die minen rechtzeitig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. November 2008)

blackbars WTF is das?


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

Cookie schrieb:


> blackbars WTF is das?


ganz tolle brillen durch die man gaaaarnichts sieht^^


----------



## chopi (22. November 2008)

Game Over 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da wachte der herr wieder auf und merkte das alles nur ein traum war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (22. November 2008)

Es war kein Traum!!!
Der Boogeyman is echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lauf Kleiner, lauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Es war kein Traum!!!
> Der Boogeyman is echt
> 
> 
> ...


ich seh kein bild^^


----------



## Dextra17 (22. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich seh kein bild^^


 Jetzt aber hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber hoffe ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah jetzt ises da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------
es stellte sich heraus das es ein böser dementor war
da kam harry potter durchs fenster gesprungen und critet für 10k schaden an ihm mit seinem tollen patronos!
http://images.google.de/url?q=http://www.c...JwUX2olBkXdx51g


----------



## Dextra17 (22. November 2008)

Gandalf ist viel besser als der alberne Potter!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. November 2008)

Wenn ich dem seinen Stab nehme,fällt der doch um!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da und Stab weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Weg das Feuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (22. November 2008)

Wolke Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm den Stab weggenommen,wenn du ihn verbrennnst,was bringt das? *g*


----------



## Raheema (22. November 2008)

aso ^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (23. November 2008)

Muhaha...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich nehm den akku raus und verbrenn ihn^^


----------



## Dextra17 (23. November 2008)

Wer brauch heutzutage denn noch Akkus??? Wofür gibt es Brennstoffzellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

was sind brennstoffzellen ? 


wies nicht was das ist ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> was sind brennstoffzellen ?
> 
> 
> wies nicht was das ist ^^



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brennstoffzelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brennstoffzelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danke aber ich les mir nur den anfang durch ^^ 




hmm aber was kann man da gegen machen ?


----------



## Kronas (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lava - da wirds selbst der brennstoffzelle zu heiß


----------



## Exo1337 (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist der örtliche Vulkan gerade verstopft.


----------



## Kronas (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kam der forscher der in den vulkan gucken wollte


----------



## Raheema (24. November 2008)

stirb 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (24. November 2008)

Er kann sich verteidigen...


----------



## Kronas (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein hieb und die hand + waffe ist weg


----------



## chopi (24. November 2008)

Wird wieder rangenäht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2008)

Dann kommt der Gangster roboter Und Schnetzeln dich in Kleine Stücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. November 2008)

Nur hab ich sein goldenes Gegenstück aus einer anderen Dimension auf meiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

Nach ein paar Schüssen aus dem Plasmagewehr sind sie nur noch grüner Glibber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. November 2008)

der grüne glibber ist aber noch nicht am boden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (25. November 2008)

glibber Lecker ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (25. November 2008)

Sieht aus wie schonmal gegessen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2008)

danke jetzt hab ich keinen hunger mehr...
------------------
schön wieder aufwischen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (25. November 2008)

Damit säge ich den Stiel ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nix mit wischen Kamerad!!! Das darfst du schön mit nem Lappen machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lala


----------



## Trelan (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so!


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2008)

spraydose + feuer = flammenwerfer! damit geht alles sauber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (25. November 2008)

Gegen den Kollegen hier haste aber keine Chance!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (25. November 2008)

Außerdem kanns schnell nach hinten losgehen... dann brauchst Rettung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2008)

alle in den bunker!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (25. November 2008)

Da hockt aber schon einer drinn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da gibts so leute die ham was dagegen


----------



## Trelan (25. November 2008)

Ach was... Da hat ja nu keiner mehr Angst vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2008)

// edit - Drölfzehn posts zwischen mir und dem letzten post oO


----------



## Exo1337 (25. November 2008)

Dann kommt hier der Putin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2008)

Der hier beist den wie den Reporter (nein,nicht der mann auf dem Bild...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (25. November 2008)

Aber die hier fressen den (nein... nicht den Mann auf dem Bild... schade eigentlich^^):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lecker bär!


----------



## Naarg (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Peta rettet den Hasen, und nimmt ihn auf und... *gnihihihihi* (Ich liebe diese Folge!)


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

Zum Glück kommt P. Diddy und bringt alle um ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Das schreit nach dem Gesetz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

nur leider fliegen sie vorher auf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Dafür haben sie ja Geheimagenten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. November 2008)

Dagegen gibts den hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Dann muss wohl die Geheimwaffe zum Einsatz kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der schnappt den Hund vorher


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Man hat ja Freunde ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (26. November 2008)

Leider wurden Die allerdings von einem fliegenden Motorradfahrer getroffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Eierschmerzen Inc!)


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Boah... na warte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (26. November 2008)

Kein Bild, aber...
DIESER FRED HAT GEBURTSTAG!^^
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mr burns ownd homer


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

... wodurch er aber auch nicht schöner wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Ohne sein Geld ist Monty doch machtlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

nimmt er halt bei mr krabs nen kredit auf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich nur bei späterer doppelter zurückzahlung


----------



## chopi (26. November 2008)

Der ist grad ...beschäftigt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Jup... er wird gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

Er kommt wieder ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der kerl frisst spinnen, also so ein bisschen kotze im magen kann nicht schaden


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Manchmal frisst man die Spinne und manchmal wird man von der Spinne gefressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. November 2008)

Der Trank hilft!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

*maah chopi war schneller*


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

das immunsystem der spinne ist stärker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Schere PWNEZ Karte! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Zomfg alle schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

stein pwnz schere



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Papier PWNEZ Stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

Dann halt nochma die Schere




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Bevor wir uns immer im Kreis drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

wasser pwnz papier und nach pokemonweißheit auch haxxlers riesenstein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: und auch eure tollen scheren versinken jämmerlich


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

katze pwnd doch kein wasser
wasser > katze


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

jaaa du warst schneller -.- mir jetzt aber egal ich will jetzt sehen was die katze pwned


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Eis verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Friert sowohl Katzen als auch Wasser ein!! Zweibilderpwnereis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

nach einem harten drehkampf gewann der beyblade und die katze hörte auf sich zu drehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*wieder wer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
okay feuer macht eis weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Mit einem Haps in meinem Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

leider schmeckts dem guten nicht so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

die machts wieder weg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Da gehört der ganze Rotz rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: heute ist der wurm drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

leider schwimmt der eimer plötzlich weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Darum kaufen wir einen neuen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (27. November 2008)

Das neue Iphone Shuffle, ruft zufällig Irgendwelche Leute an. Ist viiiiel cooler als dein plöder Imer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. November 2008)

Leider ruft es 3 mal hintereinander die Polizei an und du wirst erstmal festgenommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. November 2008)

leeeider stürzen sie in ein loch von team rocket



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (27. November 2008)

Aber Schäuble beamt sie wieder raus (sind doch seine Jungs)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

aber leider gab es bei einem ein Beam Unfall und sein Gesicht wurde deformiert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (27. November 2008)

Dat bügeln wir wieder aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider konnte man nicht alles retten... mit dem Aussehen muss er nun leben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (28. November 2008)

Die Michael Jackson Stiftung steuert eine Nase bei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (28. November 2008)

Aber die läuft immer, daher gibts von O.B. diese tollen Verschlußstopfen dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

doch eine böse hand zieht sie wieder raus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding beißt der die Hand die Finger ab!


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

die man in black töten dieses... ding



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß ownd black


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

buntstifte ownen weiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (28. November 2008)

Genau... darum kommst Du auch in dieses schöne weiße "Hab-mach-lieb-Jäckchen":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

netter polizist holt ihn da raus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (28. November 2008)

Jaja... er weiß auch warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heiti teiti....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (28. November 2008)

Ihr wisst, was die Ammies von Homos halten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (28. November 2008)

Aber die Zeiten ändern sich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Aber die Zeiten ändern sich:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja,jetzt isser schon gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (28. November 2008)

Und wenn er nun gekidnapped wird?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. November 2008)

Dann kommen die und retten ihn: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2008)

leute,es lohnt sich nicht irgendwas mit aliens zu machen,sonst kommen x tausend men in black bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (28. November 2008)

Nö... die wurden aufgehalten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> leute,es lohnt sich nicht irgendwas mit aliens zu machen,sonst kommen x tausend men in black bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wunder mich,dass keiner mit Akte-X BIldern kommt oO


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

feuerwehr machts weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




yay 1,4k posts!


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

aber gegen das Feuer der Hölle erreichen die nix^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (29. November 2008)

Das war einmal.... auch dort machen die Klimaveränderungen nicht halt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sire Luke (29. November 2008)

42 jungs und mädels... die Antwort auf alles... (einfach draufklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> 42 jungs und mädels... die Antwort auf alles... (einfach draufklicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei mehr als 100 seiten bilderschlacht werden wir wohl wissen wie man ein bild vergrößert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



43 pwns 42



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jemand idee wie wir diese zahlenkette unterbrechen?


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

jup 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wie ihr des schlagn wollt ka.. naja hf^^


----------



## Trelan (29. November 2008)

Nee nee... Du irrst Dich... ALLES hat ein Ende... nur die Wurst hat ZWEI!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

vor all den Würsten  sieht sie später so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

da hilft fitness



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Ich finde richtig ernähren reicht da!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (29. November 2008)

Genau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

der WHOPPER von burger king pwnd deinen billigburger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (29. November 2008)

Da konter ichdoch mit nem HotnDog:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

baah zu viel senf
jetzt schmeckter nich mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Wenn soviel gesoffen hat schlingt man* (fast) *alles runter^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

da brauchts etwas schlaf zum ausnüchtern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

bei ihm reicht das bett aber net^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

omg,das zimmer ist ja schrecklich! Das ist ein Fall für...Tine HWittler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit - mist,2 sec zu spät ._.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

das sollte reichen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



okay hmm die frau pwnd das zimmer aber ich pwne den fetten mann, wo machen wa nu weiter?


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Bett ist auch schlimm,das würde Tine Wittler nichtmal in ihr Zimmer stellen!


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das bild ist auch schlimm,das würde Tine Wittler nichtmal in ihr Zimmer stellen!


und das waren keine 2 sek sondern 2 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Ich wolte ja auch erst das zimmer kontern,aber danach hab ich das bett gekontert (mit dem selben pic)
 und ich meinte natürlich "bett" und nicht "bild"
Also owned plz Tine HWittler!


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

da hat sie wohl etwas zugespeckt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (29. November 2008)

Das wird abgesaugt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Mhhhmm Seher lecker wen man gerade gegessen hat so bild zu sehen!


----------



## jolk (29. November 2008)

und Menschenfleisch kann man immer noch essen.


----------



## Trelan (29. November 2008)

Wenn man sich denn entscheiden kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Da,Konsumfalle! Peter Zwegat streicht einfach Fisch und Fleisch aus dem täglichen einkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (29. November 2008)

Da gewinne ich besser mal eben im Lotto...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (30. November 2008)

Da kommt die Steuerfahndung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

die sitzen gerade im schneesturm fest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (30. November 2008)

Mit ´nem Fön schmelzen die den Schnee.... (sind ja bekannt für heiße Luft...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (30. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wird vom bundesverteidigungsministerium beschlagnahmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (30. November 2008)

Dann greifen wir zu den altbewährten Mitteln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

die sind zu lange rumgestanden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (30. November 2008)

Den Rotz...äh... Rost... baggern wir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (30. November 2008)

Der macht Gulasch aus deinem Bagger! (Edit: Sagt ma, laggt buffed bei euch auch so?? Alle anderen Seiten gehn bei mir wie gewohnt auf)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

Schon seit Jahren pwned Mario den Gorilla



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(und ja,buffed laggt,da hat sich Zam auch schon zu geäussert,irgendwelche probleme,die ich als laie nicht verstehe)


----------



## Naarg (1. Dezember 2008)

Bowser überfährt dich!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Na ist doch klar das das laggt, zu viele User :-P


----------



## Trelan (1. Dezember 2008)

Aus dem mache ich Bowser-Suppe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (1. Dezember 2008)

Mama-Schildkröte ist davon aber garnicht begeistert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (1. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> (und ja,buffed laggt,da hat sich Zam auch schon zu geäussert,irgendwelche probleme,die ich als laie nicht verstehe)



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Mama Schildkröte ist halt zu groß für den Topf, ne richtige Chance hat sie aber leider doch nicht, deswegen ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (1. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt... "Schildkröte" hat wirklich keine Chance




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer´s nicht kennt, sollte hier schauen...


----------



## Cookie Jar (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erstick drann


----------



## Naarg (8. Dezember 2008)

Pacman Ninjat essen!! 
:Wakka Wakka Wakka Wakka:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (8. Dezember 2008)

Zu viel fett ist ungesund, auch für PACMAN--> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die helfen PacMan^^


----------



## Mishua (8. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider ist das wartezimmer zu voll und er wird noch toter.
somit besteht keine chance mehr in zu retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

da kommt ein !VIER-D! gegenstand am fenster vorbeigeflogen und alle patienten sind begeistert und rennen raus und wollen gucken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> da kommt ein !VIER-D! gegenstand am fenster vorbeigeflogen und alle patienten sind begeistert und rennen raus und wollen gucken
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann-nicht-bild-posten-muss-zusehn


----------



## Rappi (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Patienten lassen aber vom Würfel ab, als diese Krankenschwester erscheint und ,,Der Nächste!" ruft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Dezember 2008)

Aber der Papa ist deswegen hier. Also muss die Schwester warten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der hund es todes beißt zurück!


----------



## Dracun (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hund des Todes is aber ein Pudel^^


----------



## Lisutari (9. Dezember 2008)

Nichts gegen den Pudel des Todes!

Außer vlt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Soviel Brot hast du nicht *bwahaha*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den Pudel des Todes!
> 
> Außer vlt
> 
> ...


egal was das ist, gegen brötchen mit belag ist es machtlos!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*verdammt chopi war schneller*


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> egal was das ist, gegen brötchen mit belag ist es machtlos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das bin ich nur dank dem besten der Kuh!


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das bin ich nur dank dem besten der Kuh!


*link überseh* hmm gebratener euter?


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bild passt auch ganz bestimmt irgndwie zu deinen Brötchen...


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wohl


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Aha,jetzt seh ichs!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild passt zwar nicht rein,aber Mensch mit labradorkopf und Brille > all


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich seh leider nichts =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist gefixt^^


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ist gefixt^^


Dito


chopi schrieb:


> Aha,jetzt seh ichs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da weitermachen plz


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

da muss ich auch mein rly etwas pimpen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss den Emo aber warnen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

da leg ich doch zur sicherheit eine matratze hin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Die hast du doch denen weggenommen,du Arsch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

dafür bekommen die dann aber auch die magische fliegende matratze!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die Matratze sehr kuschelig ist,dann brauchste aber bald einen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

ich versteh nicht was du damit meinst, aber ich kontere mit einem schild, dass den wagen wegfahren lässt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Das klaut der hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da oben meinte ich,dass du,sofern die Matratze nice zum liegen ist,du vllt bald ne schwangere frau hast und...ach,der war schlecht


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

nicht solange die hier das verhindern können



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier dürfen die nicht rein mit ihren Rollern!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

wer sagt, dass das gebäude noch steht wenn sie da sind?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (9. Dezember 2008)

Duke und die Croft bashen deine Terroristen!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

DAS versaut das ganze Bild!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da is der Kleine aber traurig.....

Edit: damn, da hat was nich geklappt (ah jetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## lolwut (9. Dezember 2008)

Weil es so regnet is er umgeflogen *plumps!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

interessiert die gar nicht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (10. Dezember 2008)

Das nennst du ne Sportverletzung????


DAS HIER IST NE SPORTVERLETZUNG!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(omg Auaa >.<)


----------



## Trelan (10. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber der ahnte das und trägt darum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Dezember 2008)

ob das hilft?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (10. Dezember 2008)

Schuhe aus auf meinem Teppich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Trelan schrieb:


> aber der ahnte das und trägt darum


Ich lach mich scheckig, wer könnte denn sowas ahnen? xD


----------



## lolwut (10. Dezember 2008)

Der Teppich fängt einen funken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hopp!  und der teppich is weg und die Frau auch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (10. Dezember 2008)

na dann ganz fix mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (10. Dezember 2008)

schaum ausgelaufen ups!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

@lolwut: sorry aber man sieht dein Bild net >.>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flammen: 1
Feuerwehr: 0


----------



## lolwut (10. Dezember 2008)

so jetzt sieht mans


----------



## Trelan (10. Dezember 2008)

Leider ist das Wasser weg...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (10. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <-- da is jemand richtig traurig deswegen regnet es tränen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

Einfach standhaft bleiben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regenschirme sind doch was für Pussys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich konter mit Hagel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

Hagelsicher, hat aber andere schwächen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (10. Dezember 2008)

Peace:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (10. Dezember 2008)

mastertschief pwns peace panzer!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (10. Dezember 2008)

^.^ hab was lustuges gefunden post das ma
Landmaster pwnd master chief^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem Tod ist vor dem Tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Dezember 2008)

Die Zombiejäger par excellence^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Dezember 2008)

Keine Chance gegen nen Tank aus L4D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (12. Dezember 2008)

Der Boomer kann kotzen also is er imba...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Haxxler lol dein bild wurde in Zürich (Schweiz) geschossen(siehe Fahnen). Zürcher an die macht!


----------



## Exo1337 (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...muss ich noch was sagen?


----------



## Rheagar (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man braucht nur diesen Burschen mit seiner heiligen granate und dem heiligen ritual

Und der Herr sprach und sagte: "Zuerst ziehe die heilige Zündnadel aus dem Gehäuse. Sodann sollst du zählen bis 3, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 3 allein soll die Nummer sein, die du zählest, und die Nummer, die du zählest, soll 3 und nur 3 sein. Weder sollst du bis 4 zählen, noch sollst du nur bis zur 2 zählen, es sei denn, dass du fortfährst zu zählen bis zur 3. Die 5 scheidet völlig aus. Wenn dann die Nummer 3, welches ist die 3. Nummer von vorne, erreicht ist, dann schleudere mit Kraft deine Heilige Handgranate von Antiochia gegen deinen Feind."


----------



## Falathrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worms Armageddon pwns all.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schaf>all


----------



## Exo1337 (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mäh


----------



## Cookie Jar (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mach ich aus dem schaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nix mit schnitzeln heute


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2008)

Einfach den Toaster zerstören,einfach zerstören...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2008)

da hilft auch dein hammer nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2008)

DESHALB gibt es 20% auf alles*,jetzt versteh ich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ausser Tiernahrung


----------



## WhyKing (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist trotzdem Günstiger...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Dezember 2008)

nur nackt is billiger!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tqqZX1JmdXE

Da kommen deine Flitzer nicht gegen an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (15. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, dann ziehen sich die Flitzer einfach was an und gut ist...


----------



## Naarg (15. Dezember 2008)

Wir waxxen den Wixxer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2008)

Gegen soviel Sauberkeit hilft nur Dreck: Joe Dreck!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

Gegen den Dreck!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Macht aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (16. Dezember 2008)

Da werden Sie geholfen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Dezember 2008)

Aber nicht sehr lange ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (16. Dezember 2008)

da hilft nur noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2008)

Sollte man bloss nicht schlucken, sonst sieht man bald so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Dezember 2008)

Dann schnell schomma 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


benutzen


----------



## Exo1337 (16. Dezember 2008)

Aber nich die von der Uschi, die hatte die Note mangelhaft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Dezember 2008)

da hilft nur noch ne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2008)

und ich dachte die nutzt man für



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Dezember 2008)

Nene ... der ist für 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2008)

Aber nicht mehr lange!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Dezember 2008)

Die sacken die sofort ein ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Dezember 2008)

too late <.< post igno bitte xd


----------



## Exo1337 (16. Dezember 2008)

Du meinst die werden eingesackt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2008)

Bald zerstört von denen hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (16. Dezember 2008)

Das mögen die aber gar nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ein Witz gegen das dramatic cookie monster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (16. Dezember 2008)

was aber macht das cookie monster ohne cookie ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Es wechselt zur dunklen Seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

Der Dath ist aber grad genervt und gibt keinem Kekse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (16. Dezember 2008)

Musik macht jeden glücklich,
sogar den da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Deshalb muss er zum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung wer das ist, aber sieht schnulzig aus und wenns um Schnulzen geht schlägt eh keiner Heino:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

THIS IS HANSI HINTERSEER!!!


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2008)

Ok wieder was gelernt, danke. War sogar auf der Homepage... trotzdem ist Heino um Längen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (17. Dezember 2008)

Heino mag vielleicht eine Legende sein aber auch Legenden kann man töten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Randy Orton aka Legendkiller bei der WWE für unwissende ^^)


----------



## Dracun (18. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dagegen hat der komische Deppen typ über mir keine Chance^^


----------



## Trelan (18. Dezember 2008)

Und ruckzuck hast Du ´nen Rohrkrepierer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann...?


----------



## Qonix (18. Dezember 2008)

Dann benutzen wir hald wieder die herkömlichen Metoden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (18. Dezember 2008)

Bring nur leider nichts gegen die hier ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. Dezember 2008)

Dann muss er wohl ran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (18. Dezember 2008)

Für Aggroreduce  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (18. Dezember 2008)

Tja.. für so viel Aggroreduce brauchst du auch Werkzeug, damit der CD nicht zu groß ist ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Dezember 2008)

Die Jungs hier richten das wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2008)

...aua! o.O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Dezember 2008)

Stein > Schere



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (18. Dezember 2008)

Brunnen ...?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (18. Dezember 2008)

Der wollt reinspringen und hat den Brunnen verstopft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (18. Dezember 2008)

Da hilft nur ein Gegenschmerz!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum kommt, wenn man mit der Google Bildersuche nach Pain sucht, als verwandter Suchvorgang "emo" ^^?


----------



## Aero_one (18. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...?


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (19. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, dann friert die Katze nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag eigentlich Katzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja egal.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hier haut dem Pistolero die knarre wech^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

Er geht über Leichen um die welt zu retten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungodan (20. Dezember 2008)

Beat it ;D


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Und schon geschlagen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungodan (20. Dezember 2008)

Quatsch, der hat null Chance gegen Chuck =P


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

und Chuck null ....... gegen den masterchief draum heißt der auch MASTERCHIEF^^ XD


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

dir is aber klar das Chuck Norris Unterricht nahm bei Bruce Lee^^ Und er in dem Film woher der Screen stammt Chuck extremst vermöbelt hatte?? so genug OT weiter im text^^


----------



## Thelani (20. Dezember 2008)

Chuk Norris... stimmt. 

Ich hätte da was gutes, was auch eigentlich sehr gut dagegenhalten könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss. Thelani  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Wunsch ist Befehl


----------



## mazze3333 (20. Dezember 2008)

Lieber:
http://www.cometgames-store.de/Nr.651zensiert.gif


----------



## mazze3333 (20. Dezember 2008)

Den wollen wir lieber so sehen:


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

KEINE ZENSUR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meint auch er hier


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Ein wenig unlogisch,ein Bild von Freetibet demonstranten mit einem Dalailama,der auf der gleichen seite steht *schlagen* zu wollen *g*

Wie auch immer,den ollen kann China locker mit denen hier ablenken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (20. Dezember 2008)

na dann zwingen wir die mädels den zu heiraten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Der hat aber ein gutes Lied gemacht,so schlecht ist der also nicht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Ein spiel wo alle farben geklaut wurden)


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2008)

DIe kannste aber in die Tonne kloppen,wenn sie alle zusammen in den MIXXXA kommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2008)

Ok,das war böse xD

An den hier kommt er aber nicht ran



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hier kommt er:


----------



## Aero_one (21. Dezember 2008)

Das gibt Probleme ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein bisschen Wasser draufschütten und das kleine Vieh wird böser, hässlicher und Gemeiner als deiner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoppla schon passiert.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Dezember 2008)

Öhm, Leute... haltet euch bitte ein wenig mit den Geschmacklosigkeiten zurück.


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm, Leute... haltet euch bitte ein wenig mit den Geschmacklosigkeiten zurück.


/sign


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm, Leute... *haltet* euch bitte ein wenig mit den Geschmacklosigkeiten zurück.


Moment.
Das war nur der eine Post da von *konnte den namen nicht nachsehen,da der post gelöscht wurde* ,imo hab ich danach nichts schlimmes mehr gepostet o.ö


----------



## Toraka' (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schild kaputt und sie kommen nimemr hin


----------



## Raheema (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann kommen die und machen es wieder Heile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Dezember 2008)

Feierabend!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (21. Dezember 2008)

Nicht wenn etwas übles dazwischen kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (21. Dezember 2008)

Dann man Rasch in den Automaten damit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hasse diese Maschinen, und Sie hassen mich, ich weiß das!


----------



## Tyalra (22. Dezember 2008)

aber nur blöd wenn der supermarkt noch zu hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (22. Dezember 2008)

Tyalra schrieb:


> aber nur blöd wenn der supermarkt noch zu hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Noch schlimmer ist es, wenn der ganze Markt kapuutt ist:

Warum sind meine Bilder immer so stark verkleinert?


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2008)

Die bringt das wieder in Ordnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. Dezember 2008)

Sie hat ihn wieder repariert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benni ist besser als Pipi Langsstrumpf.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sterb Maus! STERB!!!


----------



## Haxxler (22. Dezember 2008)

Gegen so viele kommt er aber nicht gegen an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Stirb nicht sterb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Ratten sind Kanibalen, und wenns zuvile sind, fressen sie sich gegenseitig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Dashier Frisst ALLES!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

Dann kommt er hier und haut es mit seinem Kame-Hame-Ha alles wech^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (22. Dezember 2008)

aber auch nur bis hier her.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Nasstaubsauger geht dat wieder weg^^


----------



## mazze3333 (22. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch solche Flecken?


----------



## Tyalra (22. Dezember 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> Auch solche Flecken?



Bäm FLECK WEG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gegen das kann Linda nichts machen


----------



## Tyalra (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Dezember 2008)

jetzt hast du mein Bild aber positiv bewertet und nicht einen konter gebracht Oo


----------



## Toraka' (23. Dezember 2008)

ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und lebenslängliches verbot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit is der schiedsrichter weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (23. Dezember 2008)

oh ^^ sry.. war schon spät.. net mehr ganz gerafft


----------



## Lalabaer (23. Dezember 2008)

Hihi der Spiegel reflektiert alles 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoppla   7 Jahre Pech!


----------



## Master of madness (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so


----------



## Exo1337 (23. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem sie ihn wieder repariert haben hat der Spiegel aber so seltsame Muster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Dezember 2008)

OH nein ich sitze grad 15 min und starre das bild an..


----------



## Master of madness (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die richten das mit den augen^^


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Fielmann nicht zahl,kann schonmal was böses passieren...ein Brand oder so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (23. Dezember 2008)

und wenns sie auffliegen kommen diese netten herren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

Die sind schon ...beschäftigt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (23. Dezember 2008)

Ach was dann kommt Lina inverse und tötet die ablenkung,die Polizei,die stadt und das Land 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (23. Dezember 2008)

Radierer pwnt Lina inverse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich sammle einfach alle Dragonballs, und Wünsche mir alles wieder ungepwnd.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (23. Dezember 2008)

back to the roots



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (23. Dezember 2008)

leider ertrunken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


frost ownt wasser


----------



## Rhokan (23. Dezember 2008)

Globale Erwärmung durch Treibhauseffekt pwnd dein Eis!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xellos der trickser ownd die erde und dann kann man auf das treibhauseffekt scheisen


----------



## Tyalra (23. Dezember 2008)

Der macht die Erde einfach neu ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (23. Dezember 2008)

Tyalra schrieb:


> Sie r



zu spät!


----------



## Tan (23. Dezember 2008)

Tyalra schrieb:


> Der macht die Erde einfach neu ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buddha rockt Gott ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (24. Dezember 2008)

Komische Frisur.. geh mal zum Frisör!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (24. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist sogar ein frisör machtlos


----------



## Vienna (24. Dezember 2008)

ganz klar, zuerst mal abschminken!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Danach sieht sie ohne schminke aber so aus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (24. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (24. Dezember 2008)

Nutzt nix, reine Haut dank Sandstrahler!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2008)

Die Haut wird wieder zerstört mit meinem neuen Zauber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (26. Dezember 2008)

Besorgt euch mal ein RL und ne Freundin, Ihr Nerds!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hohoho Frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachten ist vorbei, bald kommt ein Silvesterfeuerwerk!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (29. Dezember 2008)

Das ganze Feuerwerk ham aber schon die Chinesen dieses Jahr für Olympia verhaun....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Pff China...

Googel mal in China nach Freiheit   :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Dezember 2008)

Fahrräder für die Chinesen zu verbieten ist wohl ein Graus, aber den Amies die Waffen zu verbieten, da drehn die wohl durch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

Eure Erklärungen werden immer unlogischer. Genauso unlogisch wie das Bild hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Das gab in BK bestimmt ne gute Note  xD

Note mal anders  xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (29. Dezember 2008)

Dann kommt halt die Supernanny und richtet das wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (29. Dezember 2008)

Wer aufmerksam Drawn Together gesehen hat, weiß: Da hilft nur Captain Hero!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




er ist gerade mit weinen beschäftigt


----------



## White-Frost (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Emo Tempo Extra Soft


----------



## Derigon (29. Dezember 2008)

bei traurigkeit einfach ein paar Pillen einwerfen, dann wird alles gut und man braucht keine Tempos mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Für die musst du dir aber erst ein Rezept besorgen ^^

Am besten von einem kompetenten, unabhängigen Mediziner :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach neu zeichnen


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann verbrennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## schicksalslord (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann die hier rufen^^


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

Die bekommen jetzt alle vom Chef die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2009)

und die kommen mit dem hier^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## storm51 (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geld regelt alle Probleme


----------



## Toraka' (1. Januar 2009)

nicht wenn es so aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2009)

Damals gabs sowas noch net ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklight90 (2. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja das machte aber auch keinen Spass


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

darum erfand der Mensch auch die Industrie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (2. Januar 2009)

Die Industrie verursacht Umweltverschmutzung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2009)

Dank der Umweltverschmutzung gibts jetzt viel mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Dagegen gibts nur Winter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wie voraussehbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Dann gehts auch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieder besser ^^


----------



## Lalabaer (5. Januar 2009)

ooooh wie süß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

o_O grad drüber gestolpert: Esst Eisbären
ist nicht von mir, also nicht böse sein ^^
und sorry fürs Offtopic


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Gegen pelze ham die hier aber was ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

Lalabaer schrieb:


> ooooh wie süß
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie oder der Pelz ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde Sie besser!


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keine ahnung was das ist aber die:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


macht alles kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

des passt ja mal garnet rein...
seis drum...falls er das raucht kommt die




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6385:11_13_2006.jpg] Da haben die Bullen keine Chance!!!!!


----------



## chopi (5. Januar 2009)

Der hier hat mehr Macht als die beiden zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Dann kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bashen den mit blitzen  pewpew !!


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6386:blitzableiter300.jpg] Blitze kann man ableiten!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Des is ne Teslaspule !!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht die dem Eredboden gleich ^^


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Die macht wider ein Pelzmantel aus deinem ding:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Du mit deinem Pelzmantel ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dann kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab mir ale 44 Seiten durchgelesen,nach 20 wurde es langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//als zweiter gepostet >_>//


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6387:647_0.jpg] Saugt alles weg von Pelz bis Mammutdreck (keine schleichwerbung^^)


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Verdamt jetzt weis ich nicht mehr weiter pelz tragende Monster??


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> [attachment=6387:647_0.jpg] Saugt alles weg von Pelz bis Mammutdreck (keine schleichwerbung^^)


Dan sind aber noch die monster da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6388:popeye.jpg] Das kann man einfach nicht toppen!


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> [attachment=6387:647_0.jpg] Saugt alles weg von Pelz bis Mammutdreck (keine schleichwerbung^^)


Der bezwingt deinen staubsauger mit seiner schlage.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> [attachment=6388:popeye.jpg] Das kann man einfach nicht toppen!


Game over



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wir spielen noch ein spiel nur noch eins^^


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6389:HBFtVcnB.jpg] Ranitzki macht den Platt wie ne Käsescheibe!


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trifft Ranitzki kritisch für 1337 Schaden


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6390:snapshot.jpg] Der Gasman vergast das Studio ! hahahha


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> [attachment=6390:snapshot.jpg] Der Gasman vergast das Studio ! hahahha


Gas is aber teuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

ER 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 hatt aber mehr als genug davon^^


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6391:bil6.jpg]der hier ist aber reich! Besser reich als genug^^!


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ER
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry aber denn muss ich noch bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## chopi (5. Januar 2009)

Nichts gegen Bluescreens!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Januar 2009)

Girl mit Bluescreen-shirt und Tittöööön ist unbesiegbar :/

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Girl mit Bluescreen-shirt und Tittöööön ist unbesiegbar :/
> 
> lg


XD Genau^^
Close pls^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

die hier macht jede bluescreen mit tittön tussi fertig^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal an das girl rangezoomt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaha das ist die Schwachstelle!

Und ganz einfach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> chopi hat nix gewonnen, nur weil 2 leute tittön mit bluescreen als ultimativ sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was will der mänliche Computerfreak mehr^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei soviel Sonne kriegt die soviel Hautkrebs, kanste garnit wekschippel^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit genug davon gehts schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2009)

dann wird die erde aber gaaanz kalt wenn die sonne gefriert und dann kommen riesige aliens und schlecken uns auf!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Ich mache euch alle mit meinem *EPISCHEM STREITKOLBEN* fertig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Januar 2009)

Dacht ich mir auch grad.

Ich beantworte mein mal selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abpumpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lG


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

Bleibt bitte mal beim Thema und kommentiert nicht alles. "Spam" entfernt.


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn man zuviel pumpt, siehts nacher aber so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

Dann müssen wir halt sauber machen.... dauert zwar ein bißchen, aber was solls




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Aber was tun, wenn die Müllhalde wo der Beutel hin muss schon so voll ist, dass daraus Lebewesen entstehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem hier auf höchster stufe...wegbrutzeln^^


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Keine Chance gegen Q



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so sieht der Q in wirklichkeit aus


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Da hilft nur noch ne Mutter, die ihn lieb hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mutter wird als Hexe entlarvt und danach verbrannt


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Die kann man nicht einfach so verbrennen! Zuerst muss man beweisen, dass sie gleich viel wiegt wie eine Ente, da Hexen ja bekanntlich aus Holz sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die kann man nicht einfach so verbrennen! Zuerst muss man beweisen, dass sie gleich viel wiegt wie eine Ente, da Hexen ja bekanntlich aus Holz sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nenene so wird das nicht gemacht


Hexen werden überprüft indeem man sie von hohen klippen runterschmeist...


Wenn sie eine Hexe ist wird sie mit ihren besen davonfliegen

wenn nicht.....ist sie trotzdem Tot


----------



## Mishua (6. Januar 2009)

Plötzlich zaubert sie einen Wasserhahn herbei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*dieses schild heimlich am wasserhahn häng*


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der kommt aber dran^^


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





tattüüü tadddaa!!!!!


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem haut er ab^^ ... is nämlich dann viel schneller^^


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Pseudo-Knightriderverschnitt hätte keine Chance gegen den Original-KIT und David Hasselhoff!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Du bist alles, was ich habe auf der Welt, Du bist alles was ich will...DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, Du allein kannst mich verstehn, DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU... *hust* sorry... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ding macht dein Auto kaputt und dan liegts bei denen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (6. Januar 2009)

Die sind erstmall beschäftigt mit Gesichtspflege




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (6. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6398:elektroschrott.jpg]Da landen die Rasierer ganz schnell im Elektroschrott!


----------



## Mishua (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hatte der Fahrer aufeinmal einen Unfall.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (6. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6399:autowerk...gebote02.jpg] kein Problem Autohaus Buffedcommunity macht alles heil!


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

HHHÄÄÄ wird grade bischen durcheinander.


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Da hilft nur noch weg mit dem Müll und der Verwirrung und ne Runde aufräumen, aber am besten in nem Schutzanzug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (6. Januar 2009)

leider hatte der anzug ein loch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..... so wie dieser donut


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (6. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6406:99061_0.jpg] Das kann man aber flicken!


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Januar 2009)

Und nach dem flicken das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

isieren nicht vergessen ^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

nur leider ist der gipfel zugefroren und es is soo kalt das die lava nicht raus will



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. Januar 2009)

Wir arbeiten dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Januar 2009)

Das möchte diese Frau aber verhindern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. Januar 2009)

//EDIT.

ist vll nicht ganz jugendfrei gewesen :S

Der kann helfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Januar 2009)

Dann kann aber sowas dabei rauskommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (7. Januar 2009)

Na und lass sie doch alleine mit ihren OP's. Nach allem was sie für euch getan hat. Lasst sie allein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

Dennkst du flachzange hört auf dich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2009)

Jeder hat einen natürlichen Feind!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schöner


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

Und alle haben den gleichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@^:Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (7. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6430:hellokitty.jpg]Doch einer hält den feind in Schach!


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Bessere Helden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

*insert here random schamanencast* *BÄM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (8. Januar 2009)

und schwupps haste die aggro gezogen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

vanish!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vanish-Future 
ha-ha


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da war der Hexenmeister dir zuvor und hat dir ein DOT verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

*click*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muhaha nix is mit Dots.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Januar 2009)

Aber die sind so lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Januar 2009)

Iss die Dinger ma in dieser Situation...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hilft gegen Nervige Bienen


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (9. Januar 2009)

Im Falle eines Falles...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klebt UHU einfach ALLES!


----------



## Haxxler (9. Januar 2009)

außer dem hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

> außer dem hier
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Waffe die das schafft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Haxxler (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er macht daraus eis^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Joker's Finisher > Sub Zero's Finisher


----------



## Frink (10. Januar 2009)

Den Joker kann nur einer stoppen.... Batman!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [attachment=6458atman_Kleinkind.jpg]


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Der muss grad seinem Assistenten vor Gericht helfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Leider hat er ihn als Gegner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Dann holt sich Batman den hier zur Hilfe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Phönix Wright)


----------



## Haxxler (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Hey,den kannste nicht wegradieren xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2009)

Zwischenposter :<
Egal, jetzt aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kommt das hundi rein


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Bolt der Superhund holt ihn schon daraus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bolt der Superhund holt ihn schon daraus


Ohne Strom geht nix (Ich nehm mal an der Hund BOLT hat was mit Strom zutun Oo)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

äähhh falsch^^  



> Das Leben ist ein einziges Abenteuer für Bolt. Der Superhund kämpft unermüdlich für das Gute, jagt wahnsinnige Schurken, stellt sich todesmutig jeder Gefahr und rettet am laufenden Band seine Besitzerin Penny. Jedenfalls solange die Kameras surren: Bolt ist der Star einer TVSerie, und selbstverständlich hat er nur im Fernsehen übernatürliche Kräfte. Dumm ist nur, dass Bolt keine andere Welt als die des TV-Studios kennt - und fest daran glaubt, dass er tatsächlich Superkräfte hat.
> 
> Dieser Irrglauben wird ihm zum Verhängnis, als er die Entführung seines Frauchens in der Serie für bare Münze nimmt und aus seinem Studio ausbricht. Bolt findet sich weit entfernt von seiner heilen Hollywood-Welt in New York City wieder. Nun muss er sich auf eine lange, beschwerliche Reise zurück nach Hause und zurück zu Penny machen. Und weil er sich auf diesem Trip nun mal nicht auf seine vermeintlichen Kräfte verlassen kann, braucht er Hilfe. Zusammen mit der zynischen Straßenkatze Mittens und seinem größten Fan, dem TV-süchtigen, übereifrigen Hamster Dino, bricht er auf zu einer gefährlichen Odyssee quer durch die USA. Dank seiner Gefährten stellt Bolt fest, dass ein echter Hund keine Superkräfte braucht, um ein Held zu sein.


 Quelle


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tut er nich is nich echt nur digital und so


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > Disney


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

dreamworks>all
wenn du anderer meinung bist kriegst du eine kostprobe ihrer kampkuenste:
http://brewerland.net/sitebuilder/images/m...n5g-699x526.jpg


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Linux Pingu > madascar pingus (mir blutet das herz)


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der pinguin kann da nicht wiederstehen, aber der apfel ist vergiftet


----------



## Exo1337 (11. Januar 2009)

Dann kommt der hier und küsst den Pingu wieder wach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Januar 2009)

Aber leider sorgt der Pinguinskandal im Reich des Prinzen für eine Revolution...Kopf ab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Januar 2009)

Und er bringt die "Demokratie" in das Land des Prinzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Da kommt aber der hier und beendet seine Herrschaft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schnappen sich den bösen Terroristen und sperren ihn in Guantanamo ein


----------



## Exo1337 (11. Januar 2009)

Die Jungs kann auch Guantanamo nich sehr lange einkerkern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frink (11. Januar 2009)

hmmm wer kann diesen Kämpfer für Gerechtigkeit noch toppen? Da kommen nur die Jungs und Mädels der Police Academy in Frage xD Wo sie sind herrscht Ruhe und Ordnung(meistens jedenfalls^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Januar 2009)

Da kann man nur fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frink (11. Januar 2009)

Also in ihrer Freizeit macht sie gerne das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (11. Januar 2009)

edit: verdammt zu langsam

edit2: jetz bin ich sogar mim editieren zu lahm xD


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ehrenamtlich Polizeiwagen zerstören^^

Edit: F*ck zu langsam²


----------



## Exo1337 (11. Januar 2009)

Der hilft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ^^EDIT: er bezierzt den ADAC Fahrer und lockt ihm aus den Fahrerhaus heraus
PS. zum richtigen Fuktionieren dieses Barbaren benötigt man 6 Liter Bier


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein alcohol^^


----------



## Dragonfighter91 (11. Januar 2009)

aber das bier ist bio bier


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ohhh doch *lechzzz*
EDIT: mist zu langsam ^^


----------



## Dragonfighter91 (11. Januar 2009)

aber net zu viel trinken!! sonst wird der Babar zu dem hier


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2009)

Ersma muss der Barbar ausgebudelt werden isja schone Zeit her mit diesem Völkchen, und das machen diese Experten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frink (11. Januar 2009)

Aber bei solchen Ausgrabungen braucht man einen fähigen Archäologen, und es gibt keinen besseren als diesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2009)

Schlange > Indi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfighter91 (11. Januar 2009)

die Wird dann von dieser frau getragen


----------



## Frink (12. Januar 2009)

Zum Glück gibts die plastische Chirurgie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (12. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (12. Januar 2009)

Nicht in der großartigen Volksrepublik China!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6481:Foto0026.jpg]


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2009)

Diese Katze nimmts mit jeder Maus auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (12. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...für den Kopf zum drüber ziehen.


----------



## Tyalra (13. Januar 2009)

schnell paar schnitte... schnipp schnapp tüte weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2009)

kewl ^^ ne Laserschere xD

Schere (auch mit Laser) < 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2009)

Was tun mit ner Laserschere, wenn man blind ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (13. Januar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> schnell paar schnitte... schnipp schnapp tüte weg
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geil laser schere was giebts noch alles. Man ich krieg mich nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Januar 2009)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2009)

Der braucht doch ne 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Januar 2009)

Wo eine solche Frisur zu finden ist, da ist auch Udo Walz nicht weit um diesen Faupax zu beseitigen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > Udo!


----------



## Exo1337 (15. Januar 2009)

Der mit seiner Schwäche für "reifere" Frauen bekommt aber eine Abfuhr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

Der nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (15. Januar 2009)

Den hätte seine Mutter schon lange entsorgen müssen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein passendes Bild gefunden :/


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2009)

deins hat ja garkein bezug aufs kind o.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hier findet das Kind und nimmt es auf.


----------



## Exo1337 (15. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Der nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xDD haha wie geil is das denn!


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2009)

Lasst uns den Baum hinten fällen mit ner Axt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stahlschutz > Axt


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2009)

Nehmen wir halt nen Bagger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Januar 2009)

Ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fährt der net


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ohne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mit genügend


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doch xD

lg


----------



## Frink (17. Januar 2009)

Aber solche Batterien machen viel Müll. Und um die Umwelt zu schonen gibt es bald nur noch solche Batterien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Januar 2009)

Gemüse ist keine alternative!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Whatever >_>


----------



## Raheema (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die machen das wieder heile ^^


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der M1A2 Abrams macht die ADAC-Bimbos platt bevor sie den Unfallort erreichen.


----------



## Raheema (17. Januar 2009)

dann stellen sie sich dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der schafft es auch nicht an den "Unfallort".
Wurden halt die Hippies in den Panzer geschlept und dann ist er da runtergefallen *g*


----------



## Raheema (17. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

scheiße nur wenn das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gerissen ist^^


----------



## Toraka' (18. Januar 2009)

kein Problem, damit ist es wieder heile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Januar 2009)

Mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klappt das viel besser !


----------



## Raheema (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ohnt deinen Jäger da locker
!


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2009)

Der Albtraum aller Superhelden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

Gibts n Kind zu viel auf dieser Welt, fragt man doch einfach 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
ja genau, den Kinderfresser aus "Pans Labyrinth"...


----------



## Exo1337 (19. Januar 2009)

das vieh is widerlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...bis ma da den anfang findet....


----------



## Tryko (19. Januar 2009)

na dann macht man diesen wasauchimmer mal dem erdboden gleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (20. Januar 2009)

Godzilla: 0 ; Barkley: 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (20. Januar 2009)

Barkley: 0 Jigsaw: 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja ich weiss ich bin einfallslos^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Januar 2009)

Mit ner Hand im Arsch is der net mehr so böse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Der Typ ist mit Bauchrednerei beschäftigt,der andere Autofahrer mit kiffen und schon gibt es einen Unfal bei demm alle 4 sterben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit - Irgendwie musste ich lachen,alsich danach meine Sig sah o.0


----------



## Alion (20. Januar 2009)

nur nicht übertreiben mit dem Kiffen. Sonst siehst du so was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit sieht man nichts mehr


----------



## Tryko (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geohnt!!!^^

EDIT: da war wer schneller als ich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (20. Januar 2009)

Na dann versuch das ma bei dieser Ente!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (20. Januar 2009)

Sorry aber das macht alles fertig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Die zerstört alles.So bleibt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


übrig und die Fliege verhungert...


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er zerstört das Nichts nur mit seiner Phantasie


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

Aber auch er wird mal erwachsen, und sein Topfschnitt wird zu was anständigem!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weg isser


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

das schockiert ihn so sehr dass er 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Januar 2009)

Das wird der hier doch nicht zulassen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

die wissen sich schon zu wehren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Das schneidet die pflanze :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

dann kauft sie sich halt nen kleinen helfer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Helfer rutsch alllerdings auf einer Bananenschale aus.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Die Putzen sie Weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (22. Januar 2009)

Aber dann klingelt sein http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z179/wo...Bananaphone.png          und er muss weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

er wird zum nächsten einsatz gerufen, denn es sit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe...


----------



## Alion (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem Affen setzten wir einen Hut auf, der ihn Inteligenter macht.


----------



## Frink (23. Januar 2009)

Und nach jahrelanger Evolution wird aus ihm das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hilft dann auch kein Hut mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

Aber auch aus ihm wird einmal ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (24. Januar 2009)

Und wenn er nicht aufpasst nimmts ein schlimmes Ende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht wenn man die Taste vorher entfernt.


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Dann geh ich dahin und kauf ne Neue!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > Pocher


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Doch durch einen tragischen "Unfall" mit dem hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. Januar 2009)

wird eingeschmolzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hier friert dat feuer ein^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Doch er wird Weggefegt von
[attachment=6580:pikachu.jpg]


----------



## Haxxler (24. Januar 2009)

Scorpion > Pikatchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2009)

Pf... den brauchst um "herkommen" nicht bitten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (24. Januar 2009)

Der kommt in die




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wird verklebt und 5 Meter tief vergraben... da macht der nix mehr...


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenns nur den Müllschnüffler nich gäbe...


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Das wird dann Recycled:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2009)

Dan hatt der aber keinen Pool mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

wtf??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2009)

is keine Leiche!

is aus Spiegel Online,

nen Kind das in nem verdrecktem Fluss schwimmt!


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Dann Pumpe ich wieder wasser rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit machen wir ein Loch in die Pumpe.


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Aber ich packe ihn hier rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (24. Januar 2009)

doch dann kommt die

killernadel


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is keine Leiche!
> 
> is aus Siegel Online,
> 
> nen Kind das in nem verdrecktem Fluss schwimmt!




ja hab ich auch damit gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds trotzdem zeimlich heftig, dass das kind da schwimmt oder schwimmen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ah ja bolzenschneider trift spitze der killernadel kritisch mit 1337 schaden. killernadel stirbt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dose leer gekauft


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2009)

dan machmas wider voll!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (24. Januar 2009)

Und dann kommt das


scheisshaus


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Wird aber Geowned von
[attachment=6587:putzmittel1.jpg]


----------



## Max der Orc (24. Januar 2009)

und dann kommts auf den sondermüll


----------



## neo1986 (24. Januar 2009)

Volle Dose > Scheißhaus > Scheißhaus putzen > Sondermüll????

Was hat ne dose mim Scheißhaus zu tun?


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (24. Januar 2009)

aus der dem ganze müll kommt dann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Wird aber niedergemäht von



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

tja leider gibs auch in der Welt des Master Chiefs eine Frauenbewegegung die die Arbeitsplätze der Männer einimmt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Auch der muss auf Klo,bekommt diesen anzug aber nicht vom Leib und stirbt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu spät >_>
Muss halt die auf klo und stirbt.


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2009)

Wozu gibts Windeln!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

Auch die is irgendwann ma voll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. Januar 2009)

Woma wider beim Thema Recycling sind!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (25. Januar 2009)

lecker


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Januar 2009)

Du bist schuld, dass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

e schmelzen !


----------



## TheGui (25. Januar 2009)

Und wenns doch wida kälter wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (25. Januar 2009)

dann wirds irgendwann auch wieder warm


----------



## Exo1337 (25. Januar 2009)

Wüste + Wasser =  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (26. Januar 2009)

Deine Oase ist garnicht so leicht zu schlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Januar 2009)

DOCH  XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <--- Wassersauger


----------



## Max der Orc (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  good


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2009)

(Um mal ein wenig den Rahmen zu sprengen)
Keine Chance mit Deinem Wasserreiniger, wenns ne Supernova gibt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bin ja gespannt wie Ihr meine Supernova aufhalten wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

Ne Atombombe dann macht es Boum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (26. Januar 2009)

Am Anfang passte das Universum in eine Nussschale, also wars nur ne Mininova




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spartaner schrieb:


> Ne Atombombe dann macht es Boum!
> 
> <bild>


 Hoecker, sie sind raus!


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Januar 2009)

Supernova ist ganz klar > Atombombe, darum find ichs ja nen bisl affig aber naja.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zwischenposter -.-


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2009)

Ein Nussknacker hilft nur leider nicht viel, wenn die Eichhörnchen alles wegstibitzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (26. Januar 2009)

Ob die Eichhöhrnchen vor meinem Frosch fresser sicher sind weis ich nicht
glaub aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (26. Januar 2009)

Doch sind Sie, ich habe Sie nämlich für ein schlechtes, erfolgloses 5 Minutenfehrnsehformat engagiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ich habe die Sendung gehasst!)


----------



## Exo1337 (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dumm gelaufen...


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

OMG was man nicht alles sieht!!! Manche müssen ja echt ihr Hirn gemampft haben dass sie "mächtigere Bilder" mit irgend nem Scheiss besiegen wollen...-.- Das zerstört den ganzen Thread! N gutes Beispiel ist eben z.B. das "Supernova < Atombombe"... DENKEN DANN POSTEN!!!

So wieder zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Nach grossem Aufwand kann man das Rohmatterial dieser verknoteten Waffe als Ressource für sinnvolleres, z.B.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
verwenden...


----------



## lolwut (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird Radioaktiv eingeschmeltzt...


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Darüber kann dieser Koboldmaki nur lachen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der versagt aber beim Augenarzt und wird deshalb umgebracht.


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2009)

Ach mit ner guten Brille klappt alles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Na dann mal schnell die Augen klauen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. Januar 2009)

Gibts halt nen Bionisches Auge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

electromagnetic impulse ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klein aber fein


----------



## TheGui (27. Januar 2009)

dan eben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2009)

Ja, doch das kleine rote Kreuzchen ist beinahe unschlagbar...da hilft nur noch ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

Da hilft nur die 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2009)

Die hilft leider nicht mehr viel bei nem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2009)

da hilft nur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (27. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Waschmittel sind keine Betriebssysteme!*


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2009)

hat aber keine "chance" gegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Januar 2009)

Die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind dagegen immun


----------



## Exo1337 (27. Januar 2009)

Dagegen nicht!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

erwürgt es!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Januar 2009)

Hätte er bei Gracia auch sagen sollen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...passen tuts eh auf 99/100 Superstar Abgängern ^^


----------



## Naarg (27. Januar 2009)

Zeit für eine kleine Grammatiklektion

                       Präsens:     |       Präteritum:          |  Futur:

         1.Pers.Sg.  |    Ich bohle       |       Ich bohltete       |   Ich werde Bohlen
         2.Pers.Sg.   |   Du bohlst       |        Du bohltest       |   Du wirst  polieren
         3.Pers.Sg.   | Er/Sie/Es bohlt |       Er/Sie/Es bohlte |    Er/Sie/Es wird Bohlen 

         1.Pers.Pl. |    Wir pohlen    |           Wir bohlten    |      Wir werden doof
         2.Pers.Pl.   |  Ihr bohlt         |      Ihr bohlteten     |     Ihr werdet dööfer
         3.Pers.Pl. |    Sie pohlen       |        Sie bohlteterä  |        Sie werden Bohlen

sponsored von der FAZ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Januar 2009)

Da kein bock das ganze zu lesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (28. Januar 2009)

Ich lösch es hier mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und er liest es bestimmt gern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Irgendwie sieht der aus wie Tony hawk mit grimasse Oo.)


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

OT: Du weißt schon das jeder eigentlich nur ein Bild posten sollte?? Wenn nicht weißt du es ja jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daytonaman (28. Januar 2009)

da hilft nur die hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. Januar 2009)

Und vor der schönheits OP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mann neben ihr haut ihr ordentlich in die Fresse mit dem Golfschläger.


----------



## Alion (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie sollten sich nur von diesem Typen in acht nehmen. Das wo er mit dem Golfschläger hinhaut wächst kein Gras mehr.


----------



## Naarg (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der etwas zugedröhntere Argenosse gibt ihm ein bisschen was vom seinem Speed ab, zum ihn auf andere Gedanken bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (29. Januar 2009)

Gott sei dank is Sonic da, und nimmt den Tiger die Droge ab





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (29. Januar 2009)

Gott sei dank is Sonic da, und nimmt den Tiger die Droge ab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (29. Januar 2009)

Gott sei dank is Sonic da, und nimmt den Tiger die Droge ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OMFG wies gelaggt hat, sorry !!


----------



## Naarg (29. Januar 2009)

Die Ente ist besser frisiert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
tjaa, ist schwer zu kontern^^


----------



## TheGui (29. Januar 2009)

wer es wagt seinen Style zu kopieren... muss leiden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (29. Januar 2009)

Ninja>Samurai, weil hinterhältig und sexy!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Januar 2009)

und wens nen Transenninja is ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenns mit dem jutsu nicht klappt dann radier ihn einfach weg (oder gleich beide)


----------



## Rappi (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edding kann man leider nicht radieren.


----------



## eaglestar (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Edding werden Wände beschmiert!


----------



## Naarg (30. Januar 2009)

mein Kind sprayed schon lange nicht mehr, es kugel nurnoch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*platz*


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immun ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (30. Januar 2009)

Stachelschweine sind nicht unbedingt schnell, außer einem Sonic (inspiriert vom Bild weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aber Tails war immer schon cooler!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich weiß die Begründung ist eigetlich nur dumm :x Aber mir ist nix besseres eingefallen)


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Tails wurde in einer YuGiOhkarte gefangen o.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> schwierig... vieleicht die ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weisse obs davon ein video bei youtube.de gibt??^^

dat will ich gucken^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Thront war schon länger nicht mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gib das doch einfach ein,vllt findest du ja was.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Thront ist wie Chuck Norris^^

Thront ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (31. Januar 2009)

Die Bilderschlacht wurde abgeschoben :O
O o
/¯/___________________________ _________
| IMMA FIRIN' MAH LAZAH BLAAAAAAHHH!!!
\_\¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ ¯¯¯¯


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon lebt er wieder.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6658:lfg0001.gif]     danach sollte er tot BLEIBEN


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2009)

Dann hat der kleine aber keine Famile mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie kannst du ihm nur sowas antun


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAs Ende für jeden Zombie


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Bei dem Anblick wird er allerdings sehr schnell schwach...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei sie allerdings beim anblick des Zombies angst bekommt und wegläuft


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie hilft mal eben aus^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für den kaputten link...


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

OT: Welchen toten Link??^^


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

den von dracun....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stirb Datenschutz Ähh Yahoo, STIRB!!!


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

_*Immerhin findet Google das Pferd im folgenden Bild, das schaffst du bestimmt nicht!*_









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Der ist viel besser, der kann damit sogar sprinten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (7. Februar 2009)

der wird enttarnt dass er gedopt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tegalgirran (8. Februar 2009)

Tut net so weh!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weg mit dem Gift!


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Bei dem netten freund hilft dein Bild nix ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mahlzeit!


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Aus der Beilage kann man super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machen


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der isst sie dir weg.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Das gibt Power für die Tour de France.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus die Maus.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2009)

Nem ordentlichen Hurricane hält kein Schild stand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (9. Februar 2009)

das soll ein hurrikan sein?
DAS ist ein hurrikan!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2009)

Die Anti-Hurricane Maschiene
fragt mich nicht wie sie funktioniert ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Ach, die wissen schon as damit anstellen :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2009)

Is viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

Buffed kann da helfen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

Der natürliche Feind des PC's/Laptop's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

Hilft auch gegen Katzen! - Einfach werfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Rein damit in den Aktenvernichter und fertig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

Du willst doch nicht etwa Datenschutz betreiben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (12. Februar 2009)

Die USA haben ihren Spezialisten auf Ihn angesetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Februar 2009)

Das hier ist der wahre Nikolaus :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Ein einzelner ZZ Top - Mann hat keine Chance gegen die komplette Truppe von ZZ Top!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (13. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pwns everything  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beisst denen den kopf ab^^


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

nich wenn vorher sein leibgericht kommt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (16. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ostermaus>Fledermaus


----------



## Klunker (16. Februar 2009)

da hat deine maus wohl pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > mausefalle


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (17. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

[attachment=6803:11743_1.jpg]
Hehe


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pwns everything!!!


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kleine Zeigt ihn an!


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

krigt der kleine halt das zeug hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Katze verschluckt sich am Boot


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haha,der hat nichts zu lachen o.0


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha,der hat nichts zu lachen o.0


aber echt :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




darauf hat er nur gewartet


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer braucht schon Hände...


----------



## Anduris (21. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wer braucht schon Hände...


Nicht schön!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2009)

Hippies?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (24. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

chuck norris ist verboten...


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

Naja Bruce Lee hat wenigstens seine eigne Statue:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



h3h3


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


och kommt schon den onkel [ironie an]mag [/ironie aus] jeder


----------



## Anduris (28. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (28. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

Ab aufen elektroschrott




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. März 2009)

Die bitterböse Müllpresse muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

[attachment=6930:aa_embl_.gif]


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

garr ! xDD da haste deinen Kater mieze


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ne Druidin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja wir Druiden sind halt die heißesten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Veleron345 schrieb:


> garr ! xDD da haste deinen Kater mieze


iwie dick oO 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

*grin*   vielleicht hilft des beim denken


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Veleron345 schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft des beim denken


vielleicht.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

IN DEN WELTRAUM ÄFFCHEN *ZOOOOM*


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



owned!


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

tüüüüüüüüüüt


----------



## Naarg (6. März 2009)

Aus dem Weg!!! lasst die Profis ran!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

damit iss chillig wasser spritzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Wasser geht dat Ding nicht.


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

da iss wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

http://www.bilderkiste.de/galleryscript/ga...aschengeist.gif


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (10. März 2009)

;DD


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ist er...


----------



## Dextra17 (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nerds müssen draußen bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

also son nerd würd ich auch gern sein ^^


----------



## Dextra17 (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ohne den Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Nerds müssen draußen bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


You are right!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer is das?


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

/offtopic      wie kann ich bilder direkt reinstellen in meinen post?  wenn ich die hochlade  hab ich nur 500 kb limit und dann mussi ch dauernd meinen cache löschen  und dann sind überall die bilde weg  ... kann mir einer da weiterhelfen?



/edit  hier mein OWNAGE zu dem hässlon dieter bohlen da oben


----------



## Mab773 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhAm0 (17. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (18. März 2009)

muhaha dein billigen metal korkenzieher schmelz ich ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhAm0 (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EInfach flüssigen Stickstoff drüber und deine Schmelze kann einpacken.


----------



## airace (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



carmen ist sooo heiß die bring selbst den flüssigen stickstoff zum glühen


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2009)

... aber nich Chuck Norris! Chuck bringt Carmen zum glühen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich weiß, Chuck is 'n imba Joker den man für alles einsetzen kann - Aber ich konnt grad nich widerstehen. *Asche auf mein Haupt*)


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

tut mir leid ist zwar kein Bild aber ...owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (19. März 2009)

Hier der hier  ist für Bruce Lee damit der nicht immer so viel rumschreit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nura39 (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe der alien töten den MiB


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2009)

Laserfinger trifft Alien kritisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (21. März 2009)

ich glaube schnappi muss in den Miiiiixxxxxxxxeeerrrrr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (21. März 2009)

zum wort mixer fällt mir die hier ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von froop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (22. März 2009)

bittesehr  das wollte ich schonimmer mit der machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ab in den fleischwolf kleine^^


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haa, das bin ich.  
Bei google.de -> Anduris <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja du bist die Frau Anduris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer kann mir alle nennen?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. März 2009)

Von links oben nach rechts unten:
1. Lavados
2. Aquana
3. 
4. Glurak
5. Austos
6.
7. Kadabra
8. Pikachu
9. Georock
10. Sichlor
11. 
12. Lektroball


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

3. Flamara
6. Arkani
11. Zapdos 

und die 7 müsste Simsala sein

wenn ich mich nicht irre ^^


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> 3. Flamara
> 6. Arkani
> 11. Zapdos


 
richtig



Infernallord schrieb:


> und die 7 müsste Simsala sein


is schwer zu sagen, denke aber es is Kadabra. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut gemacht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (29. März 2009)

Da hilft nur die Zeit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

h3h3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (30. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> 
> is schwer zu sagen, denke aber es is Kadabra.
> ...


Simsala, Kadabra hat nur 1 Löffel.

Auch ich hatte mal ne Pokemonzeit


----------



## Mikey111 (30. März 2009)

Gegen Bud Spencer und Terence Hill helfen nur die alt bekannten Bösewichte die immer wieder kommen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



können aber nix machen, wenn bud so cool is!!


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

Jo glaub gegen Bud kommt nix und niemand an.
Also schnell in einen Sack mit Bud und ab in die Mühle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. März 2009)

Frau Bolte ownd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

sollte sich mal rasieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Na dann weg mit Wolle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2009)

erst ma richtig einen durchziehn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


owned


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Thread kann jetzt geschlossen werden, da Chuck Norris unbesiegbar ist :>


----------



## Melih (13. April 2009)

Und jeder weiß, Bruce lee hat Chuck norris fertig gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Kannst du "in" Schlagen? Den IQ? :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

Sie wissen alles besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (18. April 2009)

der hier isst alles weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wer ihn nicht kennt, das ist jumbo schreiner von galileo, der ekelhaft fette typ der immer grosses essen sucht...)
na dann mahlzeit


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jumbo wird verhungern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (18. April 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> (wer ihn nicht kennt, das ist jumbo schreiner von galileo, der ekelhaft fette typ der immer grosses essen sucht...)
> na dann mahlzeit


wo is der ekelhaft? <.<


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kann selbst der leerste Kühlschrank nicht standhalten.


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wo is der ekelhaft? <.<



Das.. hab ich mich auch gefragt..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Dieb klaut das ganze Essen =D


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die verhaften ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann mal gz!


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Der macht sein Lachen kaputt ._.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Der macht sein Lachen kaputt ._.


AUUUUUAAAA!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hat selbst er keine chance mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Tut mir Leid, 3 Stimmen für Nein,  sie kommen nicht weiter!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So... WER kann Dieter Bohlen besiegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bruce darnell^^ Zitat: "Dieter ist eigenartig!"


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann is sie nimmer schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so muss das gehn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix da mit wurgen Dan kommt der hie rund schlag dier dne Kopf ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So jetzt können wir hier eigentlich aufhören!


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chuck Norris kann nicht wegkicken, was vorher explodiert!

All hail islamacat!


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

Er schnappt sich die Katze bevor sie explodiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GROARR!


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

Bei einem Gott muss wohl Thor dran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Keine Chance gegen Odin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (22. Mai 2009)

Egal wie mächtig, groß oder klein, Kirby saugt's ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzeentch (22. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freunde der eingesaugten nehmen rache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

Da stürzt sich Kate Perry auf den Kuchen und weg ist er.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Nicht, wenn die den Kuchen bewachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (22. Mai 2009)

Vor deren Gesang fliehen auch die Watchmen (wenn die Frisuren nicht schon reichen):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

Lemmy Kilmister macht die fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (23. Mai 2009)

der killt alle..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

_*der brauch ne brille
*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (23. Mai 2009)

Twelve Monkeys > one Monkey




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muh!


----------



## Servon (23. Mai 2009)

Bierkuh ist besser als Milchkuh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er schlachtet nicht nur Schweine, sondern auch Kühe.


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser nette Kerl schlachtet mit seiner Machete noch viele andere Sachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (25. Mai 2009)

Pennywise zeigt selbst Jason seine tiefsten Ängste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

Auch Pennywise träumt mal
Dann ist der schnell da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles gute Dinge sind drei. (oder so ähnlich >.<)


----------



## Servon (25. Mai 2009)

Magneto spielt mit ihm als ob er eine Puppe wäre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

Schade. Der ist aus Gummi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dagegen hat auch Ruffy keine Chance.


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

Der aber schon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (25. Mai 2009)

Dann schicke ich auch mal einen verschlagenen Piraten in die Schlacht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

Es stellt sich heraus, dass er nur eine billige Kopie war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (26. Mai 2009)

Da wird direkt ein Anwalt drauf angesetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Anwalt rettet mich aus jedem Fall mit seiner Chubaka-Verteidigung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Edit:  Kacke, der Name heisst also Chewbacca)


----------



## Servon (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Eigentlich gibt es keine Möglichkeit irgendetwas gegen die Chewbacca Verteidigung zu machen (klasse Idee)

Vielleicht Mitleid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Eine Runde Spam für alle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

tja wird wohl nix mit spammen die katze hat pc beschlagnamt :<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (26. Mai 2009)

Dann muss schnell ein neuer her (für noch mehr PrOn)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

das ding schaut aus wie nen flugzeug .. Oo
also die turbine davon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im4 firin´ m4 bombz, b00m b00m


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Hoppla




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber..eben noch..anderes....


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider zu viel gegessen


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Alles verfault




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dreck muss weg


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Leider hat man den Behälter verwechselt und stattdessen Tinte benutzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Dann wären die hier nicht schlecht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Da kommt auch der Tintenkiller nicht dagegen an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Edit:er steck sich den Kullie in die nase und verblödet*_


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich ist es ja ein Wachsmalstift der in Homer's Hirn steckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Mai 2009)

_*stimmt aber mit is nix besseres eingefahlen*_


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Na dann, was hilft gegen Homer? Natürlich nur einer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gegen Marge kommt nicht mal Bart an


----------



## Rexo (27. Mai 2009)

_*Dan kommt Frauen Schwarm Geroge Cloney und weg ist marge*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht, wenn die Frauen nur Nespresso wollen.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kopi Luwak ... der schlägt jeden anderen Kaffee


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is besser.. ;D


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlägt alles ( Also White Russian, nicht der Dude) ...


----------



## White-Frost (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur leider is des Glas mit kaputt


----------



## Servon (27. Mai 2009)

Dann nehmen wir einen Plastikkanister Met




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

Der dürfte den ganzen Kanister geleert haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (29. Mai 2009)

ein bisschen trainieren und es geht einem besser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel sexier


----------



## simion (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommt sie (oder er :-) ) nicht vorbei!


----------



## Servon (29. Mai 2009)

Hamburger trifft Model kritisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alostris (29. Mai 2009)

Das ist dann Heidis neues Format


----------



## Bexor (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so sieht dann der Gewinner aus.


----------



## Servon (30. Mai 2009)

Der Fettwanst wird natürlich von Austin geschlagen

yeah Baby!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Kritisch getroffen von:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

dieses Bild xDD
so hardcore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (31. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schlägt alles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2009)

Da kommt der Chef vom Dr. Crox und sagt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Das wird die Frau Aufsichtsrätin schon verhindern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (3. Juni 2009)

schleimiger geowned




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Dan kommt der hier und stoppst sich die schnecken alle rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

dann kommt der Franzose und es geht den Schnecken ans Haus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Juni 2009)

_*zu langsam ^^*_


----------



## Servon (3. Juni 2009)

Oh ja Frankreich, dass Land der Liebe.
Und Liebe owned alles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2009)

Die Hass Avocado > Liebe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. Juni 2009)

http://img200.imageshack.us/my.php?image=derlichknig.jpg
Der Lichkönig lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Juni 2009)

_*Ich verstehe den zusammen hang nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Medmius (9. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh den Zusammenhang auch nicht aber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizz > Arthas
Ein paar klicke und Arthas is weg


----------



## Servon (9. Juni 2009)

Solche Kleingeldfirmen interessieren Bill Gates nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (9. Juni 2009)

Bill Gates hat nicht mal seine eigenen Programme im Grif



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgriTO8UHvs)


----------



## Servon (9. Juni 2009)

Blue Man Group > blue screen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BADABAMM


----------



## Servon (11. Juni 2009)

Dann bombardieren wir Schlumpfhausen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (11. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der baut das wieder auf!


----------



## Medmius (11. Juni 2009)

Dann aber doch lieber er:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzeentch (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Das kann man löschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (20. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hups


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Oh nein! Kein Löschwasser in der Wüste!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

Dann sollte es wiedermal regnen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der fühlt sich dort wie zu Hause.
Edit:  Mist zu spät.

dann eben der:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser? Eis!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er sollte schnell weggehen bevor er schmilzt


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

Dann hoffen wir mal auf einen Sturm. Und sieh da, ein Tornado taucht auf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

Edit: Mist schon wieder zu spät-.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZEHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Servon (23. Juni 2009)

Es ist zwar urig alt, aber trotzdem...

Radiergummi schlägt Zeichentrick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Tipp-Ex kann auch Kugelschreibergewisch wegmachen, nicht nur Bleistiftgekritzel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2009)

Frau > Tippex 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (25. Juni 2009)

Bessere weibliche IT-Experten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (25. Juni 2009)

Stromausfall > Computer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Mit fröhlicher Atomkraft wär das nicht passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (25. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür passieren mit freundlicher Atomkraft ganz andere Dinge.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Umso besser, dann dürfen wir alle so schicke Overalls anziehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juni 2009)

...und ganz schnell wieder ausziehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. Juni 2009)

da kommt die alde vorbei und packt euch alle miteinader!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

Nichts womit ein guter Chirug nicht fertig werden würde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

aser er hat altes Werkzeug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann man waschen


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Mit ihm wird alles wieder blitzeblank:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung,wie du das mit dem Penner meinst... (Ich glaub,einige verstehn den Thread nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Gegen den Penner kann man doch was machen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhAm0 (7. Juli 2009)

Aber denen passt das nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung,wie du das mit dem Penner meinst... (Ich glaub,einige verstehn den Thread nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Punk-Penner hat auch was gegen Meister Propper. Das meinte ich. War zur thematischen Unterstützung des ANTIFA Bildes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Von wegen ich versteh den Thread nich ... Pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Die mischen den Haufen mal auf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der Punk-Penner hat auch was gegen Meister Propper. Das meinte ich. War zur thematischen Unterstützung des ANTIFA Bildes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Regeln nach sollte der Penner die ANTIFA besiegen,nicht unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---
Die klauen dir die Reifen von dem Ding da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der macht alles Platt!


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Mr.Burns besiegt ihn mit LIIIIIIIIIIIEBE!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht wenn die Hier auftauchen.


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

BAAAMM Facepalm Atacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:shit die Datei ist zu Groß zum hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
Post einfach Ignorieren.


----------



## PhAm0 (9. Juli 2009)

Was aber nicht passieren wird denn hier gilt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist dass so??


----------



## Naarg (10. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo frly ist das so =)


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Oktoberfestmädels > Oktoberfesteule



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du meinst, dann hab ich noch den hier zu bieten!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

wer knackt den?


----------



## Naarg (10. Juli 2009)

Sorry Mate aber Brüste > komische Münchner im Himmel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

jetzt wirds aber langsam ungesittet!


----------



## Rexo (11. Juli 2009)

_und wieder ein neues mitglied fur die Bunny arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Ein alter Hugh Haffner mit vielen jungen Bunnies kann nur von einer Person auf der Welt getoppt werden:

Sakhan Dosova, die älteste Frau der Welt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (15. Juli 2009)

Lebe schnell, stirb jung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soladra schrieb:


> jetzt wirds aber langsam ungesittet!


 Guck dir mal das Mittagsprogramm vom Pro 7 /Sat 1 an, das ist ungesittet.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jung unsterblich, alt unverstanden:die Kindheitsgöttin


----------



## TheEwanie (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


STIRB!


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Tetris > WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Mario > Tetris


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bowser >mario


----------



## Held² (9. August 2009)

Der wird jetzt zu Sushi gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Warte nur, bis der hier kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hiermit wird selbst der nicht fertig


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_und hier kommt die unterbezahle aggresive putzfrau^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

60% mehr? Das kann nur von einem getoppt werden:

Persil - Jetzt noch besser als je zuvor, ungefähr das 20.Mal noch viel besser als je zuvor!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

bekommt nichtmal persil weg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ach da schütten wir einfach noch ein paar Fässer rüber, dann sieht keiner mehr den Fleck:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2009)

Ozapft is



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mr. "NACH 2 MASS BIER KANN MAN NOCH FAHREN"


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Und nach 100 Mass Bier....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2009)

Tjo, kommst aber nicht in den Himmel, wenn da Türsteher stehn und finden: "Du kommst hier net rein!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (11. August 2009)

Es ist Tag der offenen Tür



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (11. August 2009)

Gibts in der Türkey net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (11. August 2009)

so lange es nur einer ist xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Ach die paar Menschen schieben wir einfach aus dem Weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. August 2009)

Dagegen kommt der große Bulldozer nicht an ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2009)

Kein Ding mitm bisl Übung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Der hier klettert ohne Probleme über jede Mauer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (12. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kein Ding mitm bisl Übung.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sprengmeistersimulator pwnd by Bluescreen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buldruil (12. August 2009)

Microsoft behebt den Fehler und schwupp ist dein Bluescreen weg ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (17. August 2009)

[attachment=8674:fsj.jpg]

Wenn der aber auf dem Laptop landet wird auch kein Programierer mehr helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. August 2009)

_Stein owned by Chuck norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

und chuck norris owned by bruce lee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Ein gut geführtes Katana > Nunchakus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie der schaut, scheißt er nebenher^^


----------



## Rexo (19. August 2009)

_gegen meinen shoop da woob koimmst du nicht an ^^
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

sie kommt gegen jeden an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hähä was soll sie da bloß machen


----------



## spectrumizer (21. August 2009)

Na das, was man mit dem Struwelpeter halt so machen muss ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2009)

Was aber wenn du kein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast?


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Da, nicht nur Öl, sondern auch noch Essig dazu!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (31. August 2009)

Königswassser schlägt Essig (und löst Gold auf)

[attachment=8822:09_05.jpg]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Chinesen essen alles, sogar Königswasser!


----------



## Servon (1. September 2009)

Tibet schlägt China kritisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (15. September 2009)

der wird euch alle pwnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (15. September 2009)

Chuck zählt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem hab ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

boah meine Pizza ist wieder draussen


----------



## famila (15. September 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Chuck zählt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




fetter spiderman clon geht auf reisen mit BILLY!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> boah meine Pizza ist wieder draussen



2 mal essen macht doppelt Freude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann Billy auch nichts mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greuliro (15. September 2009)

Na dicker, wie wärs mit der ? XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da zieht der des T-Shirt gleich aus


----------



## Shizo. (15. September 2009)

Greuliro schrieb:


> Na dicker, wie wärs mit der ? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie erinnert die mich an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also Hilft da nur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (15. September 2009)

Das ist ja schrecklich sagt Bruce !

[attachment=8979:RTEmagic...s_03.jpg.jpg]

Der geht mal die alte Frau aufpäppeln.

edit: verdammt, zu lange Datei gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Handetasche muss leben!


----------



## El Homer (16. September 2009)

WTF ! Handtasche..Katze ...
wie tief muss man sinken...


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_Das is in echt Pervers _


----------



## Huntermoon (16. September 2009)

Bildung pwns Bild!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

bier pwnt bildung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_Bier pwned by David Hasselhof




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Huntermoon (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Homer=Bier weg!

Mist, zu spät




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bier owns Hasselhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


flunkyball wins^^


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Diese Dame hat sicher was dagegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_ruhe xD _


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit radier ich dein dingens da weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakosh (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Schere schneidet dich in stücke!


----------



## Alion (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes dürft wohl ein Papier kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakosh (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Oregami Kranich ownt deinen Stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drogas (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



np für monster flutwelle!


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hält stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_BÄM ein Radioaktiver Licht Strahl von dem hier und den Bunker gibt es nich mehr xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Japanische Armee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist das überhaupt Godzilla ?


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_o.O du stellst die existenz von Godzilla in frage !!!

JÄGT IHN PACKT IHN HANGT IHN!!^^_


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. September 2009)

ich hab nicht die existent von Godzilla in frage gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab nur gefragt OB er es ist.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der haut alles um^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der is viel zu brutal. ZENSUR!


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Mit ner richtigen Demo kommt man gegen jede Zensur an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThyraelFallen (1. Oktober 2009)

Oo denn kommt aber die Pozilei *___*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Oktober 2009)

Da hilft nur noch die Spezialausgabe vom Duden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (2. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Zug komt isses aus mit dem Löscher^^.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (3. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

damit kann man den zug entgleisen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Centess Schnecken haben den Cent ganz schnell gegessen^^.


----------



## Rexo (3. Oktober 2009)

_Salz auf die Schnecke und wge is sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alion (5. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die schleckt das Salz ganz schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2009)

Auf dem Grill kann man die Ziege am Stück grillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fällt auf grill


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Machomei setzt Karateschlag ein. Die Attacke ist sehr effektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2009)

_Nasen Bluten inc 

Krystal beschetr dienem Machomei nasen Bluten ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

Waaaah die kann doch nicht halbnackt rumlaufen bei den Temparaturen draussen! Bald wirds Winter, da hilft nur noch ein Wintermantel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

den lasse ich mal schnell in flamen aufgehn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Oktober 2009)

Gelöscht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (12. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen ihn haben sie keine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2009)

_Pro gamer geht sterben bei dme hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Schwert der 1000 Warheiten !!!_


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


funzt ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der wirds schon wieder hinkriegen!


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der sieht doch garnichts!


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

[attachment=9237:brillens...el_komp2.jpg]
ownz^^ Brille befestigen und wieder heile


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Passi5721/Zardock (18. Oktober 2009)

Haha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


holy light aus wc3, macht schaden gegen untote!


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

Tjo, Verbindungsunterbruch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (19. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

pff kein problem für thor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Wen die es schaffen den Teufle zu besiegen dna mit sicherheit auch Thor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Kleine Jack Black bekommt Hausarrest von seinem Vater



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Pool-Party ist eindeutig besser als Hausarrest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tut mir leid, aber der Pool ist voll.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die in den Pool springen isser leer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

da kann nurnoch der hier helfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadra (22. Oktober 2009)

da hilft nurnoch eiin großbrand



[attachment=9301:imgres.htm]


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 schlägt alle andern bisher existenten Betriebssysteme, egal ob Pinguin, Apfel, Fenster oder sonstwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Oktober 2009)

_Standart Post bei Betriebssystemen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Bader1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Das rote Kreuz schlägt eindeutig das kleine rote Kreuzchen, wenn das Bild, das gepostet wurde, nicht angezeigt wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Oktober 2009)

Damit passiert das nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lange überlebt das den typen nicht.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das verprügelt die VON ALLEINE bevor die das kaputtmachen.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Oh noz! Kettenbruch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man soviel Glitter draufschüttet klebt das nichts mehr.


----------



## mimoun (7. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Shadowforce2 (7. November 2009)

keine chance gegen den pedobär


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Da hilft nur ein Radiergummi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Die Frau in deiner Sig ist Awesome Kong oder?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (7. November 2009)

jep ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann kein Radiergummi wegradieren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

vltt schaffts der radierer nicht, aber der todesstern schon
pew pew pew



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (8. November 2009)

Todesstern pwnd by Todessternbombe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

jaja ich weiß, isch schlecht und so. aber das Schiff sieht super aus


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2009)

All hail to the Spaghettimonster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Gegen das Spaghettimonster helfen Gabel und Löffel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

jaaa einfach sinnlos über alles drüberfahren


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Totalschaden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

who cares Totalschaden ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

gegen macgyver hilft nur 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gott wie ich den typen in der rolle gehasst hab -.-


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an!


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_gegen Little Nicky hat er keine Chance xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

die jungs von dethklok haben bis jetzt noch jeden fertig gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

aber nicht den Baneblade


P.S.: wer ein besseres Bild haben will :
http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/mediawiki/images...elic_u._thq.jpg


----------



## Alion (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mammut Panzer FTW


----------



## PhAm0 (10. November 2009)

dadadada



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (10. November 2009)

flieg ich drüber

ach und @ Alion: du glaubst aber nicht wirklich, dass dein Mammutpanzer nen Baneblade schrottet oder XD


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

kabuuuuuuusch
und runter das ding!

[attachment=9467:flak88.jpg]


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frieden!Friieeeeeeeeeeden...* schlürf*


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Keine Macht den Drogen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2009)

Eine Stadt für Drogen!
Da hilft der stärkste Entzug nichts mehr.
[attachment=9473:drogen.jpg]


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Uff das ist hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hilft dann nur noch beerdigen...am besten in nem Sarg...am besten mit tollen Lichtern...und nem PC drin!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2009)

Und weg das Holz! Und wo wir schon dabei sind gleich auch noch die Kabel durchbeißen.
[attachment=9474:6.jpg]
Termiten, attacke!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars für deine Termiten.


----------



## Zonalar (12. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tja, gegen ihn nützt kein Insektengift!


----------



## Alion (13. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Häuptling Knock a Homer tritt deinem Schrotthaufen in den Hintern.


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Selbst Häuptling Knock a Homer hat keine Chance gegen daxter das Ottsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BÄM BÄM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. November 2009)

er pwnt alles!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_mm Neo vs Daxter Neo xD epic Fight inc ^^_


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

Der tasmanische Cookie-Teufel > Neo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (17. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cookie


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Hier iost es, das schlimmste Monster auf der Ganzen Welt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_O Gott da Hilft nur der er hat keine Angst und keine Gefuhle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Phu.. Des ollte mal das hier nehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Echte Dusche > Parfümdusche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (23. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Duschen ist Krieg


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This is SPARTAAA!!!_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wenn die Antwort falsch ist, bringts auch nichts.


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Dinos > Elefanten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meteor killt saurier


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Kakerlaken überleben praktisch alles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

fast alles. das hier nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Daraus mach ich gleich mal ne leckere Schuh-Suppe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (27. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Satz mit X war wohl nix mit der Suppe^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dagegen hat das Feuer keine Chance.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Hans kann aber keine Feuerlöscher bedienen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wird Hans verbrennen.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Lava ist heisser als son kleines Hans-Feuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. November 2009)

Wenn die Lava ins Meer fliegt ist fertig lustig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Das Bisschen Rauch wird von diesem Smog klar geschlagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (30. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*schnauf* *röchel* 

kein staub


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dagegen hilft keine Gasmaske.


----------



## Mandolid (30. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit nem Blitzableiter geht alles


----------



## Medmius (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O RLY?


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

:O Sieht aus wie ne Kreuzung von Son Goku und Pikatchu O:

Freezer friert Deinen Sonkatchu einfach ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freezer= Kühlschrank

Kühlschrank - Strom = Nutzlos


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Suppaman regelt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dr Slump wtf xD_


----------



## Mandolid (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub ich kaum


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Arale pwned Kryptonite ^^

Die Uber Starke Roboter ''Dame''




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alion (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Fliegende Kettensäge macht aus allem kleinholz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dagegen hat deine kleine Mini-Säge nicht den Hauch einer Chance (Ja, ich weiß das das keine Säge ist aber trotzdem).


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

Der Thred muss mal genuked werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn nichts da ist, kann auch nichts genuked werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der erledigt "Alles".

THIS...IS...SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das reicht dann wohl für den Punktsieg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Patrick ist vielleicht nicht madness, dafür aber Sheogorath.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Duke nukem nuked ihn weg..


"always bet on the nuke"


----------



## nemø (4. Januar 2010)

Nichts, was nicht auf eine schriftrolle verbannt werden kann


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2010)

Schnippschnapp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (6. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schnippschnapp
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sag nur Schnick,schnack,schnuck ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > Schere


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2010)

Steinbruch > kleiner, einzelner Stein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (8. Januar 2010)

Dr. Manhattan zerstört Steine!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Norovirus.
Dagegen gibts keine Medizin. Der haut jeden um, glaubt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-> Space Marine Terminatoren: denen macht doch son Virus nix aus xD


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Scheiss auf Space Marines Bayonetta lasst ihre harre tanzen und reisst die dinger in stucke
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Eisenharte (11. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leopoldhase (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hats überlebt^^


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Monsterfrackträger > Pfadfinder



*Wie geil endlich mal wieder gelacht..^^
*


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Leopoldhase schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du verstehst? ^^


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Hammer zerschlägt Brille *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ownd by Hammerwerfer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erha (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pwnd bitches !


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





owned by stolpern, dank schlechtem Bodenbelag


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

ownd by Raumschiff Enterprise! Kein stolpern möglich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



owned by Photonentorpedo, Scotty *g*


----------



## Billy Eastwood (16. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ownd by Dr. Manhattan(s) !


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

owned by Mars




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der todesstern knackt jeden planeten ...


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pwnd by Luke Skywalker


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

pwned by




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

doppelpost fail =/


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

banged by Vaterschaftstest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

Wenn noch 2 Leute ausser mir glauben , dass das ab hier nicht mehr weiter geht , bitte + machen , dann fangen wir neu an ^^.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Mafiamike schrieb:


> Wenn noch 2 Leute ausser mir glauben , dass das ab hier nicht mehr weiter geht , bitte + machen , dann fangen wir neu an ^^.



kreativität ist gefordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir würden auf anhieb 50 dinge einfallen die einen vaterschaftstest verhindern oder zerstören könnten ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> banged by Vaterschaftstest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ja niemand in der Lage ist den Vaterschaftstest zu ownen muss ich wohl mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen ankommen

pwnd by Bruce Lee & Chuck Norris




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. März 2010)

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das da ein Bild mit Bruce Lee und Chuck Norris sein soll (kann da kein Bild sehen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bruce Lee hat Chuck Norris mal geowned (getötet), ist aber inzwischen tot.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (30. März 2010)

Es gibt 2 Arten den Grabräuber zu ownen

1. Gegen Yu-Gi-Oh Grabräuber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Gegen Normale Grabräuber (Da es kein Bild gibt) Der Fluch des Pharao (Mumien)


----------



## Gondrakk (1. April 2010)

Da hilf nur eins gegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. April 2010)

GRUNDREGEL: STEIN > SCHERE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na, XXX > STEIN? Sehr schwer!


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

draufhauen und jut is


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (2. April 2010)

Da hilft nur eins:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sicherheitsglas*

wie will man da durchkommen?


----------



## Rikkui (2. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

abrisskugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (2. April 2010)

aber nicht mit einem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motorschaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hilft immer gern


----------



## Gondrakk (4. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst ist der Mann und wenn er *Heimwerkerkönig* ist, schlägt er das locker...


----------



## Soldus (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja...was macht der größte Heimwerkerkönig wenn die *Pest* ihn heimsucht?


----------



## Gondrakk (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt ein Arzt und macht alles wieder heile!


----------



## The Paladin (5. April 2010)

Der Arzt wird von seiner Chefin wegen unorthodoxer Methoden aufgehalten und sie nimmt ihm sein Vicodin weg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat sie damit Blödsinn gemacht und wird von einem Anwalt vor Gericht gezogen


----------



## The Paladin (5. April 2010)

Mr. Monk beweist das sie unschuldig ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider hält Mr. Monk den Schmutz nicht aus und rennt davon o_O


----------



## Soldier206 (5. April 2010)

Dann kommen die Männer in orange und räumen den Dreck weg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, die streiken doch!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ne, die streiken doch!



nich mehr lang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir wissen, wie das endet *g*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann kommen die anderen Männer in Orange.


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nicht, wenn das Raumschiff explodiert!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Glück hat die Crew den Silver Surfer dabei. =D


----------



## The Paladin (5. April 2010)

Diese hier machen ihn fertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Keene Act (falls es jemand nich kennt : das ist im film "Watchmen" ein gesetz der regierung das superhelden verbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kizna (6. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir wissen wie es endet wenn man versucht Superkräfte zu verbieten oder?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Mutant "Leech". Er ist der jenige aus dem das "Heilmittel" gemacht wird mit dem die Mutanten in normale Menschen verwandelt werden. Und in seiner Gegenwart können Mutanten ihr Kräfte nicht einsetzen ^^


----------



## Zartaras (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab in die Gummizelle und in Sicherheitsverwahrung mit ihm.


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cyrus the Virus aus Con Air nimmt ihm den Mundschutz ab und befreit ihn beim Abtransport.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was will Cyrus the Virus gegen Duke Nukem ausrichten? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hilft der nicht jugendfreie Superstar EDGE!
MIT EINEM SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pwnd by john cena ! \m/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5 Knuckle Shuffle kickt jeder aus... aber von nem Conchairto nicht! PWND by Edge again. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
the big show zerschmettert ihn ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja, Cena darf gegen jeden gewinnen, auch gegen Pig Show.


----------



## Deanne (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Magen-Darm-Grippe knockt auch den härtesten Wrestler aus.


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein paar Pillen und das Problem ist gelöst!


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (10. April 2010)

Leider die Falschen pillen da passiert halt schonmal sowas..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Die Katze wurde für heilig erklärt und wird ans Kreuz getackert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
John Constantine regelt das schon mit unserem Freund Luzifer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (22. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja die Dame hier hat aber andere Vostellungen von Luzifer. Leider ist er nur ein Stein der allen in seine Nähre einer Gehirnwäsche unterzieht, leider auch John Constantine. Kurzherhand übernimmt er einfach die ganze Welt. Was kann man da noch machen?


----------



## Soldus (22. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!


----------



## chainsawKiller (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weg mit dem Dreck!


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Das war IHR Besen, den hat sie sich zurückgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chainsawKiller (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die machen jede Hexe platt


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sie werden eines Tages an seine Nudligkeit glauben!


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

WOW auch wenn die noch so süß ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weihwasser ownd teufel


----------



## chainsawKiller (5. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon isses verdunstet


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----------->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wech isser


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, es ist offensichtlich, was da grad passiert.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haha gegen die hat das Feuer keine Chance!


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alk PWD Feuerwehr


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Dann muss er her:


*
Super...
*

nein nicht Superman sondern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DELETED!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Pwnd heute alles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Assimiliert!


----------



## Reflox (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorsicht rutschig! Oh zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (6. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartaras (9. Juni 2010)

Hau ab, Federvieh :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (9. Juni 2010)

*Ab zum Bundestag und räum mal auf!!!!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartaras (9. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider holt ihn das Alter ein und er kann nichts dagegen tun.


----------



## Exicoo (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tshabalala!!!


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zack, bein gebrochen.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das machen wir wieder dran.


----------



## Exicoo (13. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> zack, bein gebrochen.






Arosk schrieb:


> Das machen wir wieder dran.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die sprengen den Verbandskasten und alles in 500 km³(ja, auch nach oben!) Umgebung in die Luft.

P.S.: Ist der Thread jetzt am Ende angelangt? Gegen die kommt eh niemand an oO Die sind einfach mal das beste was es in diesem Universum gibt....


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

ER kann alles fressen! Also auch Mythbusters HA!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O RLY?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YA RLY!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 	Nicht rassistisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lee Harvey Oswald ist von den Toten auferstanden und tötet den nächsten Präsidenten.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Sein alter Kumpel Jack Ruby ist auch auferstanden und tötet ihn wieder ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FALCON PUNCH!!!!!!!11111111111zwölf


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Das Original!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann *ALLES* überbieten!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Facepalm unmöglich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (23. Juni 2010)

Axt um deinen "Schutz" zu zerstören




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt kommt das schlimmste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besiegt etwas was nicht besiegt werden kann!


----------



## Soldus (23. Juni 2010)

Zuerst einen Kopf drauf machen und dann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo knapp...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mit 2 Promille trifft der am besten!


----------



## Medmius (23. Juni 2010)

Hoppla...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die räumen die Sauerei in null komma nix auf!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie kriegen nur einen Hungerlohn...die ungerechte Lohnverteilung pwnd sie!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Robin Hood bessert deren Taschengeld ein wenig auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juni 2010)

(irgendwie ist mir auch sofort Robin Hood in den Sinn gekommen was solls...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die Zeit hat sich schon diesem Typen entledigt.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hook versteht beim Thema Uhren garkein Spaß!


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2010)

Peter tritt Hook in den Hintern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Peter Pan wird den Rest seines Lebens mit Alpträumen zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lamanismus > Christentum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pastafarianismus > Lamanismus


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riddick > komisches Viech


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichtlustig > all


P.S. DU kennst das heilige Spaghettimonster nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eier raider (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Obama kills Sandfrau


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> P.S. DU kennst das heilige Spaghettimonster nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch nie von gehört ^^


----------



## Ralevor (25. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> noch nie von gehört ^^



http://www.stupidedi...Spagettimonster

Sowas wie ne Gottheit...

Ach ja:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Can´t catch this one!


----------



## Ralevor (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht ist er unsterblich, altern kann er jedoch immer noch!


----------



## spaten (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eier raider (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

du hättest nen benziner posten sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eier raider (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein Anti Beziner


----------



## spaten (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte man der dieses grässliche DvD-Cover entwarf!


----------



## Eier raider (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ab ins Klo


----------



## Ralevor (27. Juni 2010)

Pff, langweilige Toilette...

Take THIS!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eier raider (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

E
zERSCHLAGEN!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z


----------



## The Paladin (29. Juni 2010)

Für alle die es kennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle die das hier nicht kennen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Versucht doch mal Peter, König von /b/ und Diktator von Russland zu übertreffen!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, es ist beides die selbe Katze, nur wurde bei Lenin Cat eine Augenbraue dazugemacht ^^


----------



## Cake is a lie (6. Juli 2010)

Ich gib der Katze was zu trinken


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kleben wir die Flasche vorher einfach zu!


----------



## Medmius (8. Juli 2010)

Ein Glasbohrer;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon ist die Flasche wieder offen


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit Klebeband ist sie schnell wieder dicht.


----------



## Reflox (8. Juli 2010)

wenn du das mit Klebeband reparieren möchtest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schmelzen wir das Glas halt ein!


----------



## dudubaum (11. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wasser kühlt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O RLY?


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

jep... sekunde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

denk dir, das, in seiner nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (18. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mjammjam, lecker Schoki


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Extrem Kalorienarm!


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und weg ist der Tisch.


----------



## Mr. Susi (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tuts so ein Gerät auch unter Wasser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versucht mal einen Ozean zu toppen *muahaha*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Na toll, 2 Sekunden später fällt mir sogar was ein... >.< Hoffentlich bringt das niemand.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Susi (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja jetzt is das Loch wohl verstopft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xDD


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tut mir leid schon in gebrauch


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sprengen das Auto bevor das passieren kann!


----------



## Mr. Susi (22. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist Jamie zu einem Walross mutiert und aus Trauer hat sich sein Partner selbst umgebracht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (22. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


KAAABUUUUM


----------



## Medmius (23. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sich wohl überschätzt...


----------



## Mr. Susi (23. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Na dann wird das U-Boot eben wieder geborgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

godzilla regelt :>


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

King Kong > Gozilla


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM, na das war wohl nix, King Kong! Atombombe > all!


----------



## Medmius (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




O RLY?


----------



## Medmius (24. Juli 2010)

shit... sry Internet lag


----------



## Medmius (24. Juli 2010)

shit... sry Internet lag


----------



## Soldus (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er hat eine Atombombe im Kühlschrank überlebt, also wird er auch mit Radioactive Man fertig!


----------



## Simi1994 (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und da rennt er!


----------



## Simi1994 (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie weiß ich schon den Konter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wenigstens tuts dem Rochen lied...


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sushi für den weissen Hai!


----------



## Soladra (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da soll sich der hai aber mal schämn!


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da geht unser lieber Hai sicher nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Susi (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Gott ist allmächtig!(nooooot)Er PWND alles!      *


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

Wie der Vater so der Sohn Wie der Sohn so der Vater.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glaube kaum, dass Jesus was gegen den Brocken hier ausrichten kann.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

Mit nen Schrumpfstrahler wird der Brocken zu einen Kieselstein ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ja ich weiss das is Ne Lampe xD, aber nen Schrumpfstrahler habe ich nicht gefunden.)


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> Mit nen Schrumpfstrahler wird der Brocken zu einen Kieselstein ^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> hahahaha zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach dein Ding ist auch ein Brocken ^^.


----------



## Medmius (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uups...


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tine Hitler Wittler ist so hässlich da zerbricht der Spiegel.


----------



## Mr. Susi (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sie übertrifft Tine Hitler Wittler.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gut is


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juli 2010)

Ich habe kein besseres Bild finden können. Aber die den Film gesehen haben wissen was er damit macht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (28. Juli 2010)

(ich denk mal er lass sie platzen oder ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin aber schneller als er.


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und weg!


----------



## Alion (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Willy wird dich mit dem Mob verprügeln!


----------



## The Paladin (30. Juli 2010)

Er verbrennt vorher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (5. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edna Krabappel lässt Willy verbrennen und raucht eine Zigarette statt ihm zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bayern hat was gegen Raucher.


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das passiert wenn man raucht.


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Paparazzifutter!


----------



## Alion (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Fotos mit Kaputter Kamera


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein echter Paparazzi ist für alles gerüstet!


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weg ists...


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So läufts Business =)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schade um die Reifen


----------



## yves1993 (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orly?


----------



## Kehrin (10. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ya rly !


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

^_^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
I don't think so!


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Jetzt kommt die US Special Force und beseitigt die bösen Terroristen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Eigentlich ging es hier eine ganze Weile gut, aber wenn ich nochmal Kotze, tote Tiere oder dergleichen hier sehe, ist das Spiel beendet.


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gegen das Baby kommt kein Us special forcler an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2010)

Aber dagegen kommt ein wütender Russe mit Minigun und einem deutschen Arzt hinter ihm an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

hmm naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Ohne Luft flieg das UAV nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt ham wa wieder sauerstoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oops. da scheint es leer zu sein.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ohne wasser = kein sauerstoffbedarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Ach du wolltest das behalten? Tut mir leid ich habs schon hier abgeladen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (14. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab in die Schrottpresse damit


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Chance.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. August 2010)

das ding fährt nicht weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (21. August 2010)

Let me fix it 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schade es ist gerade in den Schnee gefallen. Naja such mal schön danach.


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Say hello to Mr. Global Warmin´!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Ohne Ökosystem ---> Keine Erde ----> keine Menschen ----> Keine Abvgase -----> keine Klimaerwärmung


DANKE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Ölborhungsplattform, kein Oil- spill.


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (27. August 2010)

Ähm das ist aber keineswegs eine Konter zum Meer, ausser ich versteh das hier jetzt wieder falsch...
Na dann hier der Konter zum Atomkraftwerk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Atomkraftwerke werden abgeschaltet, die Menschheit steigt auf erneuerbare Energien um --> Solarzellenanlagen in allen Wüsten!!


----------



## Tilbie (27. August 2010)

Nur leider ohne sonne.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und weg ist der Mond


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2010)

Verdrängt Mangas!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbrennt Bücher... <3

Übrigens ist das ein spezielles WASSERIGNORIERENDES Feuer!!11 muahaha


----------



## Medmius (28. August 2010)

Ohne Sauerstoff nix feuer
(Vakuum-Pumpe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (29. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BAM...
Hoppala.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


brenn du elender hammer


----------



## yves1993 (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann gießen wir mal das hier daraus, und werden es rein!


----------



## Eisphoenix (30. August 2010)

Ach, ein Supermagnet hält die schon fern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese neue geniale revolutionäre iSwitch Fernbedienung kann den Magneten umpolen, jetzt zieht er die Granate nur an...


----------



## Deck5 (31. August 2010)

So hier die fernbedienung ist jetzt eine Failbedienung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2010)

Niemand hat das Schiff je gesehen, so kann auch kein Failbild gepostet werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deck5 (1. September 2010)

gegen Torpedo!


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2010)

Und noch einer von Oben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von unten!


----------



## Dweencore (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PFF, iht mit eurem Torpedos, gegen ne Atombombe habt ihr keine Chance!


----------



## White_Sky (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Atombunker ftw.


----------



## yves1993 (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und unter dem Boden lauern diese Dinger hier... MUAAHAHA


----------



## White_Sky (6. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Minen entschärfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das tut mir jetzt aber leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Hand drückt man keine Knöpfchen.


----------



## yves1993 (8. September 2010)

Na dann frag ich mal nen WBF, der baut sicher ne futuristische Roboterprothese....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Wasser drauf kommt passiert sowas hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Rost)


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2010)

Er wird schon ein Bat-Anti-Rost-Spray haben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (12. September 2010)

pfff.. jetzt sieht's schlecht für euch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (13. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen diese durchtrainierte und furchteinflößende Truppe hat niemand auch nur den Hauch einer Chance!

Clever, Smart, Dr. Bakterius, Mister L. und Frl. Ophelia um Angriff!


----------



## yves1993 (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hitler erschießt sich doch eh selber....


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
erklärt sich selbst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2010)

Tja leider beschleunigt er durch seine Macht die Kugeln wieder!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taste the Power if the Dark Side
Jetzt fliegen die Kugeln in "deine Richtung", ...Jediabschaum.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schutzschild ftw!


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

das hilft aber nicht gegen dieses Kaliber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Die einfachsten Mittel besiegen den stärksten Gegner selbst! Du noch lernen musst viel junger Padawan!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Black Hole wins always.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Tante Edith meint, wer jetzt ein weißes Loch postet, wird von der Veranstaltung ausgeeschlossen.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2010)

Tut mir leid, das Schwarue Loch wird anderst gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Banhammer ruled !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (18. September 2010)

You've activated my trap card



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Karten brennen echt super ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du würdest niemals wagen, (deine) Fingerboards zu verbrennen!


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2010)

Verdammt ! xD


----------



## Skatero (19. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (19. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (19. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

ätschbätsch :-p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*punch* Willkommen auf der Erde!


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs noch etwas verschönert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (20. September 2010)

ok das bild ist jetzt echt böse x:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

...nun hat sich's ausge-Yakuza't 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...Putzfrau pwned... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ende gelände!


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2010)

Tu dir keinen Zwang an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das saugt alles ein ...


----------



## Alion (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hier wird schon eine Möglichkeit finden um das Schwarze Loch zu bändigen.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur wenn sein Akku explodiert, ist bei dem Sense im Schacht ...


----------



## Thoor (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der kommt mit allem klar!


----------



## Kuya (21. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> der kommt mit allem klar!



Außer mit IHM!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

Und Tschüss Tod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Thread kann zu, niemand kann den Wassahstuddel aufhalten !!!!!1111


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (22. September 2010)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie du jetzt auf´s Krümelmonster kommst aber nun gut ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der schafft dein Krümi weg ...^^


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2010)

Bis er das ausradiert hat, ist er leider schon zu Ende 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (22. September 2010)

Hmmm wie wäre es mit einem STURMFEUERZEUG hrhr^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

...na ob du mit nem Sturmfeuerzeug hier besonders weit kommst...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2010)

Achtung Wortspiel: Das bekommt die Sonne schon gebacken .. hahahaha 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht, wenn sich spontan der Mond davor schiebt.


----------



## Captain Jack (23. September 2010)

Ach ich bombe ihn dann einfach weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2010)

Tut mir leid liebe Bobme, hier liegt schon zuviel also:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

Bevor die Bombe aufschlagen konnte wurde sie zerstört von:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (25. September 2010)

Nicht, wenn das Viech von Katzenfutter abgelenkt wird !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

Der nimmt die mit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aus die maus ^^


----------



## Thoor (26. September 2010)

Ich heuer Blackwater Söldner an, die mischen deine WischiWaschi Polizisten gehörig auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ninja(s) PWN'D alle !!!!!111


----------



## MasterXoX (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Wir sind hier in Texas! Hier gibt es kein Chuck verbot!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2010)

würde auch gar nix nützen, als texas ranger würde chuck es einfach abschaffen...
finde wir sollten ein norris verbot für den thread hier machen... ich mein was soll man das kontern... ^^


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...?


----------



## Kuya (27. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (27. September 2010)

phinix schrieb:


> Is relativ einfach... Jemand postet ein Bild und der nächste postet ein Bild, dass das Bild davor besiegt!



...DAS glaubst du ja nicht "wirklich" oder?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. September 2010)

Miesester Final Fantasy Bösewicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> ...DAS glaubst du ja nicht "wirklich" oder?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Krieg besiegt jeden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Er hat keine Chance gegen den Überbösewicht, Daos, Meister des Chaos!


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Er aber schon, er schlägt ihn mit seinem Wirbelwind!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Ich merke, ich muss auch mal FF spielen. Sonst ist man ja ein Outsider hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Selbst wenn du alle FF-Teile durch hättest, würdest du Daos nicht kennen... Er ist der finale Endboss bei "Lufia - Rise of the Sinistrals" fürs SNES (wobei der Blub ohne richtige Taktik am Ende der Ahnenhöhle viiiiiiiiel schwerer ist)


Doch er hat keine Chance gegen den Mondstein!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Latios und Latias? Pff Baby-Kram! Macht Platz für die wahren 2 Legendären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@schneemaus: Ich meine auch allgemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (28. September 2010)

pff langsam wird mir das hier zu kindisch mit dem pokemon mist... ganz einfache lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Hmpf... ein Elektronisches Gerät.... Gleich mal lahmlegen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit hab ich der Menschheit einen großen Dienst erwiesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Hehe - Strom^^ dagegen hilft Wasser...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damm ftw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Baba Damm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonic! (29. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


A new *challenger* appears!


----------



## Kuya (29. September 2010)

Edit:

Eigenen Fehler auch "hier" ausgebessert,
um "Folgeposter" nicht unnötig zu verwirren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> [...]



BP und Unweltstrom. 

Lies mal das Artikel auf Focus.de


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Argh-... verflucht... was hab ich da zusammengegoogelt. 
Ich such was neues gib mir 2 Minuten xD

Hmm... okay!
Von der Katastrophe wusste ich ja, aber ich
hab nicht mitbekommen, das "BP" also besagte Firma ist.
(Spezialist für Umweltkatastrophen und so)

(www.damn-i'm-epic-fail.de)
Dann wiederrufe ich meinen völlig ungeeigneten Konter,
und entschuldige mich mal, dass ich den Thread damit lahmgelegt habe.

Weiter gehts also mit *Greenpeace!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2010)

Er will BP in den Arsch treten, so gibt es keine KAtastrophen mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Gegen unsere Angie hat der doch keine Chance. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (30. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der aber schon


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Aber nicht wenn es er ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn es er ist:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry für off topic aber wer is der alte man rechts?^^


----------



## Breoal (3. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> sry für off topic aber wer is der alte man rechts?^^



Das fragst du nicht wirklich  Google mal bitte nach dem Papst 

In was für einer Welt manche Leute leben....


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Oktober 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Das fragst du nicht wirklich  Google mal bitte nach dem Papst
> 
> In was für einer Welt manche Leute leben....




achja genau der papst ganz vergessen xD


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Imperator Benedickt.
und natürlich ist er auch noch ein deutscher.
Nicht das ich Religion verteufeln will, aber "dieser" Papst, sieht sogar auf dem normalen Pic
so "dermaßen" Wahnsinnig aus, ich würde mich weder von im berühren lassen wollen, noch würde ich Ihm jemals den Rücken zu drehen. 
Dieser haßerfüllte kranke Blick, dagegen sieht sogar der "Original Imperator" noch wie ein Jedi aus.

Dennoch finde ich es für meinen Standpunkt extrem und unglaublich Geil, dass genau "so Jemand" Papst geworden ist. 

Naja.. aber vom Klischee her, kann ich hiermit kontern:
(Auch wenn die beiden sich in nichts nachstehen). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Das ist besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tauchglocke von BP  Selbst Explosionen ist sie gewachsen ...


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 überlebt es auch implosionen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> überlebt es auch implosionen ?



Die ist von BP, da kommt selbst Öl nicht durch!! 

(Achtung ... Ironie!  )


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

jetzt hast du die diskusionsgrundlage weggenommen


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2010)

also manchmal gibts hier antworten die wegen ihrer unkreativität echt alles kapputt machen... ich kann auf jeden post mit chuck norris oder ner atombombe antworten, aber is das lustig? außerdem dreht man sich somit irgendwie im kreis find ich aber naja... 

und bist du sicher das du weißt was ne implosion is? wie sie rein physikalisch zu stande kommt und so? dann hättest du bestimmt gemerkt das es nich immer unbedingt sinnvoll is nen begriff bei der google bildersuche einzugeben und davon auszugehen das es zum gewünschtem ergebniss führt wenn du gleich das erstbeste bild nimmst (oder wie in deinem fall das dritte ^^ )

sorry für off-topic geschreibe, aber hab echt keine lust mehr auf sowas zu antworten, dass überlass ich leuten die wieder lustigere vorlagen geben


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

nur mal so btw ein atombombenexplosion ist an sich eine implosion aber sonst ....


----------



## Multiverres (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte doch nur auf die Ironie aufmerksam machen mit dem Öl-Leck, natürlich ist so ne Kuppel nicht dicht.


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2010)

!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super nanny  Ab auf die stille treppe ,noob !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OWND!!! (Falls den niemand kennt, hier ein Video. )


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

lukas tritt mich nicht
aber mit der richtigen dosierung wirkt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kommste nicht durch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2010)

damit schon 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Oktober 2010)

Da ist Vogelkacke dran ^^


----------



## Rhokan (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Er ist gerade anderst beschäftigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (10. Oktober 2010)

Gegen Präsidenten hilft nur eins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zur Erklärung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2010)

die verschleppen deinen schuhschmeißer nach guantanamo :-p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und er lässt sie wieder frei. *gg*


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und er schlägt zurück


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst Chuck hat keine Chance gegen Leonidas :>


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kitty wins


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

Dagegen kommt auch deine Katze nicht an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Sie hat etwas gegen Goths




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

er hat was gegen sie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht stark in ihm ist...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

imperator papst pwned ihn


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu Skandalöööös :O


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jengor (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Peter ruleeez


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2010)

hm keiner der lust hat wieder ne atombombe oder chuck norris zu posten? xD


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

Ventialtor > Peter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so ferdisch.... gewonnen


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OneManShow (6. November 2010)

EPIC (Ich kann übergeil zeichnen)
[attachment=11330:Untitled.png]


----------



## Jengor (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edding pwns Tintenkiller!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Reflox, was willste mit nem Tinten Killer ? Bringt nix gegen Tipp Ex


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mann mit dem größten Mund der Welt ... wird wohl auch nen Tsunami schaffen


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abführmittel, was raus muss,muss raus auch mit dem größtem Mund der Welt


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und drinnen bleiben.


----------



## Gfiti (7. November 2010)

Vergiss es!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Korkenzieher pwns by falschen Verschluss

Edit: Wieso bekommt man die verdammte Flasche nicht kleiner -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexooooooooooor ^^


----------



## Gerti (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ohne Strom nix los


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit nem Benzingenerator schon


----------



## Gerti (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Steigende Spritpreise inc.!


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gegen steigende benzin preise !!!


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2010)

Haufen alter Arschlöcher... da kommt Obama nich gegen an!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2010)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sie schon o.O


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gegen Jack the ripper hat sie keine Chance.


----------



## Norica (12. November 2010)

Doch! der Baummann!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (12. November 2010)

Kettensäge INC! (und was für eine!!111111)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: WTF Kättensäge geschrieben o.O Dabei fängt das Wochenende doch gerade erst an :x


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



self ownd :O


----------



## ego1899 (26. November 2010)

nich nur self ownd...   -.-

hab mich ja lange gewehrt aber geht ja wohl nich anders...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (26. November 2010)

Nichts da! Auch die Monsterbatterie geht den Weg allen Sondermülls 

Edit: Mist Bild kommt sofort gebt mir 2 Minuten...

Edit 2: Bildgrößenkompatibilität *grmmblgrmmbl*

[attachment=11439:batterie_recycling_2008_4.jpg]

Edit 3: Himmelherrgottnochmal, das kann man ja kaum entziffern... so etwas besser... mein Gimp war schonmal schneller


----------



## ego1899 (26. November 2010)

los schnell schnell xD 
Beitragsvorschau ftw!!!


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

Freyen schrieb:


> [attachment=11439:batterie_recycling_2008_4.jpg]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß zwar nicht ob du speziell auf Recycling anpsielst, oder nur die Energieqeulle und für solche Substanzen
entsprechende Spezielle Entsorgung, ab ich denke ein "Kernfusionsreaktor" dürfte sowohl als Energiequelle enorm sein,
als auch in der Entsorgung extremer sein. Denke mal der Konter ist Rechtens.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

na und? daaas bissel atommüll... dann buddeln wir halt noch n bissel tiefer... 
du wirst staunen wieviel atommüll wir lagern können in...
GORLEBEN 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe ds is nich zu groß is aufm händy schlecht zu sehen ^^


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Nene, die größe ist Ideal, nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß.
und Danke, dass du mir hilft den Thread wiederzubeleben, ist einer meiner Liebsten hier. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Soll für Einsturz" stehen, leider gits dafür kein ideales Bild, dass war das geeignetste".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2011)

Zu einfach ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Zu einfach ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


No comment


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Seit 3 Tagen nerft schon dieser Felsen, und Niemand ist bereit, Ihn zu beseitigen! 
DAS übernehme ich jetzt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, und freie fahrt!


----------



## Reflox (14. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
:>


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

Tja mein lieber Reflox, hätte dein Eierkopp da mal die Augen offen gehalten, er kommt gar nich dazu...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:> :> :> :>


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2011)

Weisst du was, ich zeige dir mal was bei mir in CoD beim Snipern meist passiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (15. Januar 2011)

Was willst du mit dem Messer, gibts Kuchen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2011)

Gegen das Melon Catapult hat dein kleiner Samurai keine Chance!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dagegen hat dat Melon Catapult keine Chance


----------



## Kuya (18. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rehei'rau lloann'na Galae veruul mnek'nra khoi!* * 
*[Eigenname/selbstbetitelung | Lass mich/ich werde | Menschen/Föderation(s) | Flotte/Schiff(e) | Beleidigung/herablassende beschimpfung | angemessen | vernichten/beseitigen!]


----------



## TheGui (1. Februar 2011)

What?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dagegen kommt nix an im Weltraum, Schwarze Löcher verschlingen alles


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

mooooment...
das haben wir gleich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Don't mess with the Korkenzieher... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

da bringt der öffner nicht viel


----------



## Luminesce (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...aber mike tyson


----------



## ego1899 (5. Februar 2011)

ach der... no chance gegen dr. eisenfaust!

BAM !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lass den mal aufräumen...


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2011)

so ein Schmelzofen ist schon epic win !! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so ein Schmelzofen ist schon epic win !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich lieber nicht im Stahlwerk aufhalten! *Wasserstoffexplosion*


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjaaa....kein Atomdingens, kein Wasserspoffbumm


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Februar 2011)

Sicher?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat burns schonmal aufgehalten ,nächstes mal beendet sie es !


----------



## Arosk (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

das ist bitter :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Februar 2011)

Bei Mord kommt sie hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Justiz = latte!


----------



## Azerak (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er kriegt sie Alle! In nur 24 Stunden!


----------



## Deck5 (6. Februar 2011)

zu blöd wenn man selber keiner ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Never say no to Panda Soldiers...


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

[....]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Baaatdoooog


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist heftige Feuerkraft...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Red Leader standing by!


----------



## TheGui (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Red rangers atack!


----------



## Hackseputt (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende gibts Tomatensoße *hrhrhr*


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Februar 2011)

dafür wetzt sich der Mixer daran die Messer ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Teil wird den Stein schon kaputt kriegen


----------



## TheGui (28. Februar 2011)

Boron Stahl > Blender!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRAz6fkr5RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Ford Fiesta is daraus gebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gaddafi lässt die Ölpreise steigen, ergo fahren weniger Menschen Auto :> (sehr passendes Bild btw, 2 Hohlbirnen  )


----------



## Hackseputt (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss wohl nicht ausführen, was er mit den beiden macht ;P


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

höhö... Templer haben auch Assassinen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch asassinen haben asassinen xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Glück, aufgewacht


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

Das macht jedem PC Spiel ein Ende!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tja, Mac ist zwar total schlecht, kriegt aber keine Bluescreens ^^ (oder? )


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2011)

Mit Appleprodukten ist man ziemlich schnell ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mit Appleprodukten ist man ziemlich schnell ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In Afghanistan kommt man fix wieder an Kohle!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. März 2011)

der auch nich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

Er steht einfach wieder auf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. März 2011)

Animationsindustrie tötet mal alle helden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2011)

Idiotische Schnulzenbücher von einer Freundin meiner Tante appears! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. März 2011)

Gibt Schrifften die haben es verdient!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. März 2011)

Und da isser frei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

Wasser marsch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

So einer Welle konnte dein Mäuerchen leider nicht standhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. März 2011)

Aber dafür meine Mauer in Minecraft muhahahahaaa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




100% ohne Cheats gebaut^^ Und das Ende kann man nichtmal sehen  Ich Bau sie solang bis ich ans Meer komme!


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Sean, das ist krank, ich hatte ja schon an meiner unterwasser Stadt lange... aber das^^


BT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ssssssssssssssssss....


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 F*** YOU, CREEPERS!!!(Hab ich übrigens nicht gebaut)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt* ... und kaputt  

(und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Will Smith  ^^)


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. März 2011)

Tjo, das personifizierte Antitallent ist seinen Lenden entsprungen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HA!


----------



## TheGui (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (17. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer braucht schond den Papst wenn man an ein fliegendes Spaghettimonster glauben kann.


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2011)

Cthulhu hat wohl Hunger...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassart (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unownbar!


----------



## Lassart (26. März 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil es noch sinnloser ist!


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Krümel?

hmm....woran denke ich da...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. März 2011)

Cookie Monster owned by Coffee Monster.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2011)

War leider



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weswegen das Coffee-Monster zu betrunken ist, um das Cookie-Monster zu ownen


----------



## LeWhopper (26. April 2011)

Da hat auch dein Kaffee keine Chance 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LeFloid > ShamWau 

Wer's nicht versteht:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-3KH24UWHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LeFloid ownd by Chan von Applewar Picture


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Yay Chan 


Tense ist aber besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

[attachment=11907:788fa00d-191e-4c5c-b8ae-6020066664cd.jpg] 
Tense bekommt en headshot von Jenny ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmrOZilG_4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Das Bild wollte ich ursprünglich posten *_*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (24. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Final Fantasy owned by Play Station Network down


----------



## Reflox (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein playstation exclusiv titel


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist besser als GoW


----------



## Arosk (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt genau rein!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huch, ein wildes Oscar aus der Mülltonne erscheint


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Und wird von Bash in Poke your mom gefangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Godly Pokémon pwns Ash 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meisterball  Oh Gott dass ich sowas noch kenne ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir, ist es aus dem Meisterball entkommen. Keine Ahnung warum. Das war einer der "Mach das noch einmal und du landest im Müll" Momente.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lugia hat Typenvorteil gegenüber Ho-Oh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das warn noch Zeiten hach ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Niemand kann mein Shiny Glurak besiegen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Wetten doch? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Muahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Bi-Typen ftw :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Hmm...

Aber kann er gegen mein... ZWIRRLICHT BESIEGEN?

LOS ZWIRRLICHT! IRRLICHT UND FLUCH!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Es zeigt keine Wirkung... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Trikephalo!

Unlicht/Drache





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was machst du jetzt?


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Lol, 5th Gen. is fail ._. Bis auf die Legis...

DIG DIS! xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestein vs. Drache


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Ich mag 5Gen auch nicht wirklich. Ich hab das Spiel verschenkt. 

Wasser > Stein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Ich find das Remake SS und HG genial 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


It's super effective würd ich mal sagn xD


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ich find das Remake SS und HG genial



SS ist auch meine Lieblingsedition. Ich hab Platin und SMaragd durchgespielt, um die gefangenen Pokemons nach Johto zu verfrachten. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Groudon!<3


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> SS ist auch meine Lieblingsedition. Ich hab Platin und SMaragd durchgespielt, um die gefangenen Pokemons nach Johto zu verfrachten.



Mit Smaragd fings bei mir an... Dann Pearl und SS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Behold! The legendary leader is appearing xD


----------



## Arosk (23. Juni 2011)

Ihr seid ja lame... Mit GELB hat man angefangen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Pah, ich habe das SHINY RAYQUAZA!
(Und ich musste nur 300mal + das Spiel abstürzen lassen um es zu kriegen  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fällt mir ein... Ich hab meine ganzen Custom Sprites nicht gespeichert... Och F*** die ganze arbeit weg.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Smaragd is trotzdem epic :<

Woot, dazu wär ich zu faul.. Aber ich hab das Rätsel mit den Regis gelöst ohne im Inet nachzuschaun xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Edit:

@ Reflox: Du spritest auch?


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Smaragd is trotzdem epic :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichtmehr so oft.^^ Hab mal ziemlich viel gespritet. Brauchte einen eigenen USB Stick nur für Sprites. Der hat aber auch nach kurzem abgedankt. 
Ich wüsste nichtmal, ob ich es überhaupt noch so richtig kann.

BT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja von so Typen will ich auch Präsident sein xD


----------



## Arosk (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

für die Wurst


Schält Eier und schneidet in Stücke!


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tut mir leid, aber das kann man hier nicht einfach zeigen.


----------



## Arosk (23. Juni 2011)

Ach komm schon  Wir sind doch alle 18. (abgesehen vom Rest)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird einfach zensiert


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ach komm schon  Wir sind doch alle 18. (abgesehen vom Rest)



Ich noch nicht. Aber fast D:

BT:

Andrew Ryan mag keine Zensur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nichtmehr so oft.^^ Hab mal ziemlich viel gespritet. Brauchte einen eigenen USB Stick nur für Sprites. Der hat aber auch nach kurzem abgedankt.
> Ich wüsste nichtmal, ob ich es überhaupt noch so richtig kann.



Hm okay, ich kanns auch nicht aber es macht halt trotzdem iwo Spass... xD

EDIT: Shi*... Das Bild kam zu spät xDD 
Bitte löschen oder so


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



your argument ins invalid


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tino mag keine Clowns


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mag timo nicht.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Sniper ownt Nahkampfgewehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Ihr mit eurem geeditiere! >



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemessert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regina ownd ihn ^^


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Alkohol am Steuer.. tztzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Nur Gay Polizisten sind schlimmer als der. D:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den schrauben wa auseinander ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Sie schraubt ihn wieder zusammen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube auf Shikari müssen wir jetzt verzichten xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Sorry, da kann ich nicht kontern .________________.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sorry, da kann ich nicht kontern .________________.



Wusst ichs 

I won


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitch fight! xD


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss ich noch was dazu sagen? 

Btw. Ist das jetzt echt das SS Zeichen auf ihrem Ringdingsda oder muss ich wieder zum Augenarzt? o.O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Megan kommt Sophia, whoa wenn das alles meine Freundin lesen würde :x

Natürlich nur an den schauspielerischen Leistungen gemessen


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veronica Gomez! *_*


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Photoshop lässt grüssen... u_u




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Auriga macht alles kaputt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kein Geld für PS ...


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Jaa ich krieg noch Komplexe wenn ihr weiterhin solche "hübschen" Mädels postet Dx

Keygen ftw :3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Frankenstein ääh Wildenstein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (23. Juni 2011)

Ih, is ja zum davonlaufen D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht vor Hulk


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Wers nicht versteht:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rE0-ek6MZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Memebattle


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Hör auf zu editieren o.O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Sorry, aber du warst vorhin schneller als ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aufgewacht ._.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

its fridaaaay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schwer zu kontern ist das jetzt aber auch nicht. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die integrierten 200 Kilowatt Laser zerfetzen den Emodad restlos. <3 Mark VI Anzug.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2011)

Bei so einem hohe Verbrauch hat Greenpeace sicher was dagegen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht wenn der Anzug mit Solarzellen bestückt ist


----------



## Alion (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Sonne, keine Energie


----------



## LoLTroll (24. Juni 2011)

mit einem taktischen nuklearen Erstschlag gegen den Mond, kann es gar nicht zu einer Finsternis kommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Problem dank EMP


----------



## Rundon13576 (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne dicke Kartoffel in die Wumme


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht wenn Weathley die Kartoffel dazu missbraucht GlaDOS reinzustecken :3


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2011)

Alma mag keine Roboter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wird die mordende Alma wieder glücklich


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas Napalm und gut ist.


----------



## Azerak (28. Juni 2011)

Napalm gegen nen Teddybären? x.X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine Riesenwelle ^.^

(Und wehe jemand findet das nun schlimm weil es Katastrophen mit Wellen gab.... *roll eyes*)


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juni 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> (Und wehe jemand findet das nun schlimm weil es Katastrophen mit Wellen gab.... *roll eyes*)



Würde eh nur wirklich Sinn machen wenn du damit ein Bild von Fukushima / Japan "gekontert" hättest... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huch? Ist dir etwa der Ozean vertrocknet? Tjaaa....


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2011)

Der Nil? Lebt da nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velynn (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der nannte sich doch Crocodile Hunter?


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, Steve Irvine. The Crocodile Hunter
Zu Blöd, dass ein Rochen in der Nähe war




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2011)

Mal sehen, wie viel von ihm übrig bleibt, nachdem ich ein paar Fässer davon in sein Becken gekippt habe.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanglnator (7. Juli 2011)

Natronlauge neutralisiert Schwefelsäure



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mmmh... sorry aber habe das gesamte Salz bereits für die Pommes verwendet. Ohne NaCl, kein NaOH


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

Isst du das noch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

nein nur zu, von Essen wird mir schlecht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(...subtile Botschaft.. wahre Schönheit kommt immer von Innen..^^)


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Extra schon geöffnet...


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sorry schin besetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Oh mein Gott hab ich mich erschreckt .__.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hip Hop Kittey beatz him/her


----------



## Deck5 (26. Juli 2011)

naja und hierdrin ist rattengift[attachment=12080:fetter-fisch.jpg]


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Bär angelt sich den Fisch noch bevor er in Kontakt mit den Gift gekommen ist 



(der Fisch ist zwar kein Lachs, aber ich musste spontan an Lachs denken  )


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie damals Bruno....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Kevlar fürn Bär, und es wird schwer.


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein guter Scharfschütze schiesst auf andere Körperstellen.


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2011)

Nicht wenn er hinter dem Scharfschützen steht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

sup




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beat this


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (19. August 2011)

Pah.. wer brauch schon Bruce Willis um einen Asteroiden aufzuhalten.
Für mich is der Fall ganz klar: "Picard regelt"! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(...ist nebenbei bemerkt.. so eine "Geile" Momentaufnahme..!! xD).


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Oktober 2011)

Resistance is furrrrtile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind übrigens die berüchtigten Tribbles, falls sie jemand nich kennt.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

...und er fängt die Tribbles - falls ihn jemand nicht kennt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenn ihn nicht, aber was kann er schon gegen eine böse Katze ausrichten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2011)

Wie bringt man die Katze zum bellen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2011)

....das muß man einfach darauf posten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2011)

Nützt bei einer Stadt unter Wasser nicht viel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar  Seewespen (tödliche Quallenart) wird die Einwohner nicht sehr freuen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Problem für diese Truppe hier! ;D


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ölteppich inc !


----------



## sympathisant (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der kriegt jeden ölfleck weg. .-)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Oktober 2011)

Der kann es aber nicht mit der Simpsonsversion (Mr.Glanz) aufnehmen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geology rocks! (15. November 2011)

gegen japanische Produkte hilft....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheGui (20. November 2011)

ACK ACK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geology rocks! (20. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheGui (20. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (21. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versucht mal damit Popcorn zu essen. Ernsthaft, versucht es!


----------



## TheGui (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deck5 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hier sie ist ein Erzengel und kann alle heilen
[attachment=12358:Angel_Heroes_of_Might_and_Magic_5_Wallpaper_weew6.jpg]
Wer sie ohne chuck norris oder naturkatastrophe /aka massenvernichtungswaffe schlägt bringt mich zum schweigen für 5 posts ^^


----------



## yves1993 (16. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein unheiliger Todesritter wird mit seiner Axt zuerst die Flügel durchtrennen, und später jeden Funken Licht aus dem Erzengel herausprügeln!


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meister des blutigen Flügelabtrennens!


----------



## Deck5 (17. Dezember 2011)

[attachment=12359:1611887-tirion_large.png]
Gegen ihn hat selbst Krieg ncihts zusagen 
ps: kannst du mir erklären in welchem punkt krieg den dk schlägt??


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2011)

Deck5 schrieb:


> Gegen ihn hat selbst Krieg ncihts zusagen
> ps: kannst du mir erklären in welchem punkt krieg den dk schlägt??



1. Kann besser Flügel abtrennen als der DK 
2. Krieg ist mächtiger
3. Es sind parallelen zum DK zu erkennen. Wobei Krieg halt einfach besser ist 
4. Wie kann Tirion Krieg schlagen?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der originale Aschenbringer > Tirion


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





witchking > all


----------



## Deck5 (18. Dezember 2011)

Naja der Witchking wird von jemanden geschlagen der es mit weltenzerstörern aufnehmen kann dem dovahkiin(drachenblut)
[attachment=12362:images.jpg]


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



but then, i took an arrow in my knee...


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie willst du mich treffen wenn du mich nicht siehst?
Den sie hier belegt mich mit dem segen des sichelmondes oder so
[attachment=12368:skyrim-nocturnal.jpg]


----------



## Geology rocks! (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe alles 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2011)

od-ah-viing... und da kommt er
[attachment=12369:Odahviing_a770e0_2971581.jpg]


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sup


----------



## TheGui (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und ZACK ab is die Rübe


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

macht nix wir haben mehrere Köpfe


----------



## Geology rocks! (4. Januar 2012)

Herakles schafft auch die ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2012)

Der Namensgeber wird Herakles mit nem Fingerschnipp wieder entfernen  .. und sämtliche Pwnys




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2012)

Ohne Bruce Willis hätte er gegen diesen Herren aber ziemlich wenig zu melden gehabt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr steht die Brille aber besser.


----------



## Nathil (6. Januar 2012)

Sie schauta ber viel besser aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geology rocks! (6. Januar 2012)

geht auch billiger  ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn's rostet, wird's damit aber nix.


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Bat-Anti-Rostspray schafft alles!


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2012)

Dose leer, Rost noch da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Amnesia einen etwas lehrt, dann ist es keinen Handbohrer aufzunehmen! Niemals!


----------



## TheGui (7. Januar 2012)

just giggle at the ghostie





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. Januar 2012)

hätte verhindert werden können ... 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deck5 (14. Januar 2012)

Warum müsen alle immer pillen nehmen es geht auch natürlich!!!

[attachment=12425:thumb.png]


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2012)

wie kann man mit nem Apfel verhüten O_o?

bTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> omnomnomnomnomnom






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geology rocks! (15. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deck5 (15. Januar 2012)

pah sprayshier nimm doch gleich den hier
[attachment=12440:images.jpg]
0o das war ne Antibabypille?? ich dachte das wäre ne schmerzpille.. und krankheiten kann man auch mit äpfeln vorbeugen^^


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



;D


----------



## Geology rocks! (18. Januar 2012)

hilft auch nichts gegen den entfesselten Volkszorn 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geology rocks! (19. Januar 2012)

Kein Despot oder Aggressor kann ein Volk das Willens ist seine Freiheit mit Blut zu erkaufen auf ewig unterdrücken!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*hust* Ich habe das Original mal weggelassen *hust*


----------



## Geology rocks! (21. Januar 2012)

Jeder findet seinen Meister....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knabbersnack (23. Januar 2012)

Unterdrückung funktioniert nur wenn niemand bereit ist zu handeln






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Good guy Greg schaut immer hin!


----------



## Plato0n (2. April 2012)

Nicht wenn er nichts sieht:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






P.S. gebt mal Augenbinde bei google ein, schwer da nen jugendfreies Bild hier fürs Forum zu finden


----------



## Mograin (2. Mai 2012)

Ihr wollt also eine Bilderschlacht?...eine Bilderschlacht...EINE BILDERSCHLACHT DIE KÖNNT IHR HABEN! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

